# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  [Hadopi] Appel au black-out du net franais

## om

> Devant le ridicule d'un gouvernement qui s'entte  vouloir dconnecter du Net des familles entires sans preuves valables ni procs, la Quadrature appelle les citoyens pris de libert  procder au  black-out  de leurs sites, blogs, profils, avatars, etc. Comme en Nouvelle-Zlande, seul pays avec la France o la  riposte gradue  devait tre impose par la loi, pour finalement tre repousse : le Net franais s'il veut repousser cette loi imbcile et sa  liste blanche  de sites autoriss doit agir et se draper de noir.
> 
> *La Quadrature invite tous ses soutiens, individus et collectifs,  :*
>     * Peindre leurs sites, blogs, profils, courriers, commentaires ou avatars de la couleur noire du  black-out , au besoin en utilisant les images mises  leur disposition.
>     * Afficher un message expliquant les motivations de cette protestation contre une loi absurde, inapplicable et dangereuse qui met en pril le web franais, l'innovation, et les liberts fondamentales.
>     * Faire un lien vers le  tableau de bord HADOPI  de La Quadrature du Net.
>     * Contacter son dput pour lui annoncer que l'on a procd au  black-out  de son espace sur le Net pour protester contre la loi  Cration et Internet , lui transmettre le dossier de La Quadrature et lui demander ce qu'il en pense.
>     * Inviter ses proches et ses contacts  faire de mme.

----------


## zandru

Bonjour,

je doute que cela va rellement servir  quelque-chose mais j'apporte ma pierre  l'difice (voir le lien de la signature).

Les dputs qui soutiennent ce projet de loi ne semble pas savoir utiliser internet de toute faon  ::aie::  (ni mme savoir ce que c'est, ni  quoi a sert)

----------


## Mdinoc

Comment fais-tu les bandes noires de ta signature?

----------


## Lyche

J'ai pas trs bien suivi, et du coup pas trs bien compris cette loi, quelqu'un pourrait me dire "en gros" et de faon  peut-prs objective les buts et desseins de cette loi?

----------


## chaplin

Maintenant j'ai compris d'o venait le terrorisme  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## zandru

> Comment fais-tu les bandes noires de ta signature?


Table de caractres (Arial) >> on trouve le pav plein (loin dans la liste) >> copi-coll plusieurs fois  :;): ████████████████

----------


## Mdinoc

En bref: Imposer un filtrage internet et autoriser l'tat  te couper ta ligne (sans pour autant rsilier l'abonnement, donc tu continues  payer) sur *suspicion* de tlchargement illgal.

Ou d'autre chose...

En gros, d'une part c'est dj une atteinte aux liberts de communication, mais c'est la porte ouverte  bien pire...

----------


## zandru

> En bref: Imposer un filtrage internet et autoriser l'tat  te couper ta ligne (sans pour autant rsilier l'abonnement, donc tu continues  payer) sur *suspicion* de tlchargement illgal.
> 
> Ou d'autre chose...


Cela suppose non seulement un filtrage, mais aussi que l'tat va surveiller tout ce que tu tlcharge (voir plus)

----------


## Lyche

Je veux pas faire l'avocat du diable, mais travaillant dans l'informatique et donc ralisant des logiciels, a vous plairait de voir votre application tlcharg gratuitement au lieu de vous rapporter?
Attention, je ne dis pas que le gouvernement  raison, je trouve a inadmissible de surveiller les consommations/tlchargement de chacun, mais.. On se plaint de ne pas avoir de fric.. mais si personne ne paye pour un service/produit comment voulez vous que l'argent circule? Comment voulez vous que les entreprises aient du fric pour rmunrer leurs employs?? Je dis a, je dis rien, mais il faudrait aussi voir que tlcharger un logiciel via p2p ou autre moyens dtourns pour l'avoir gratuitement, c'est dservir une entreprise et par contre coup ses employs, autrement nous mme..

Mais j'adhre, je suis totalement contre la surveillance gnralise et systmatique des tlchargements et autres..

----------


## Mdinoc

C'est marqu dans la liste: Cette loi ne rsout pas ces problmes de toute faon.

Et puis, la Christine semble se moquer pertinemment de l'informatique et accorder une plus grande importance  l'industrie du disque.

----------


## om

> Je veux pas faire l'avocat du diable, mais travaillant dans l'informatique et donc ralisant des logiciels, a vous plairait de voir votre application tlcharg gratuitement au lieu de vous rapporter?


Tout le monde est d'accord pour que les artistes soient rmunrs pour leur travail.

Mais cette loi ne rpond pas  ce problme, et en cre de nombreux nouveaux (notamment que n'importe quelle personne puisse se faire accuser  tort, sans pouvoir se dfendre,  cause de la prsomption de culpabilit).

Les gens ne sont pas sanctionns pour piratage, mais pour la non protection de leur accs internet. De plus, tant donn que les trackers bittorrents rajoutent des IP alatoires, de nombreuses IP d'innocents provoqueront une dtection de tlchargement illgal. Aucun moyen de se dfendre,  part accepter l'installation volontaire d'un mouchard AVANT d'tre accus.

Pour les accs publics (bornes WiFi publiques), Mme Albanel a propos la mise en place d'une "liste blanche" (tous les sites hors de cette liste seront bannis).

http://www.laquadrature.net/HADOPI

----------


## kaymak

Est que dvp suivra le mouvement ? Quel est l'avis de l'quipe ?

Pensez vous comme moi, que de par son statut de premire communaut francophone de dveloppeur, dvp soit concern ?
Car comme dit plus haut, le logiciel est autant concern que la musique.
Et ce depuis bien plus longtemps, sans pour autant que cette *corporation* aient tait moteur, dans un sens ou dans l'autre, d'une protestation ou de proposition.

Peut tre serait il temps... ?

En tout cas si j'avais un blog avec des trucs  raconter dedans, je l'aurait fait... Mais ce n'est pas le cas :/
Je n'ai que des sites clients  disposition :\\

Soutient++;

----------


## r0d

> Je n'ai que des sites clients  disposition :\\


Rien ne t'empche de le faire sur tes sites clients  ::aie:: 
Avec un peu de communication, ils devraient pouvoir comprendre...  ::mouarf:: 

Sur ce, je vais aller noircir mon blog de ce pas... mme si je ne sais pas encore trop comment je vais m'y prendre... c'est que c'est du boulot mine de rien ^^

----------


## om

> Rien ne t'empche de le faire sur tes sites clients 
> Avec un peu de communication, ils devraient pouvoir comprendre... 
> 
> Sur ce, je vais aller noircir mon blog de ce pas... mme si je ne sais pas encore trop comment je vais m'y prendre... c'est que c'est du boulot mine de rien ^^


Peut-tre que cette page t'aidera : http://www.laquadrature.net/wiki/HADOPI_BlackOut

----------


## lper

Qui l'eut cru, que ce monde devienne si noire, avec le dveloppement du numric !
J'adhre, mme si il manque un dbat l-dessus, donc je fais confiance par rapport  ce que je lis ici.

----------


## kaymak

> Rien ne t'empche de le faire sur tes sites clients 
> Avec un peu de communication, ils devraient pouvoir comprendre... 
> 
> Sur ce, je vais aller noircir mon blog de ce pas... mme si je ne sais pas encore trop comment je vais m'y prendre... c'est que c'est du boulot mine de rien ^^


Hmm je ne sais pas trop, entre la crise, et l'aspect commerciale pure  ::roll::  

Pour ce qui est de peindre ton site en noir, si tu peux injecter un peu de javascript c'est simple, comme ceci :


```

```

----------


## r0d

> mme si il manque un dbat l-dessus


Ben oui c'est comme toujours, il n'ya pas de dbat. C'est un truc important a quand-mme, les droits sur internet. Les lois qui sont votes actuellement vont considrablement influencer le devenir de l'internet. Mais comme d'habitude, il y a une poigne de gars en haut, qui croient pouvoir dcider pour des millions de personnes, qui se font bourrer le mou  longueur de journe par une autre poigne d'individus qui se contrefichent bien de ce que va devenir le net tant qu'ils pourront s'en mettre plein les fouilles... Et aprs, quand leurs dcisions sont vraiment trop dbiles et qu'on gueule, ben alors ces grands msieurs prennent la peine de nous expliquer, mais il ne leur effleurera pas mme l'hypophyse de ce nous on pourrait en penser.

Bon, je m'excuse si je m'carte un peu, mais je ne crois pas tant que a: aujourd'hui le logiciel libre se porte trs bien. Des gens ont imagin et mis en place des modles conomiques bass sur le libre qui fonctionnent bien. Il y a mme de plus en plus de SS2L en France. Si des gens comme Stallman et autres ne s'taient pas battus contre Micro$oft, tout ceci n'existerais pas.... je sais pas si vous voyez ce que je veux dire... c'est que micro$oft et Universal: mme combat!

----------


## Mdinoc

> je sais pas si vous voyez ce que je veux dire... c'est que micro$oft et Universal: mme combat!


Je sais.

----------


## zandru

Et portant des solutions ils en a !

Personnellement, je ne tlcharge plus de musique depuis l'avnement de Deezer.
Par contre, j'ai appris que l'intervention de Besson avait fait fermer le mme type de site pour la vido. (je ne me souvient plus du nom)

----------


## Invit

C'est (tait) BeeMotion. Deezer paie pour diffuser les morceaux, pas BeeMotion. Ils se sont renseigns, on leur a dit que c'tait 15 000 euros par film, du coup ils ont dit non.

----------


## gmotw

Je soutiens le mouvement parce que je suis d'accord sur le fait que Hadopi ne va rien arranger.
tre contre ce projet, a ne veut pas dire tre d'accord avec le piratage, c'est juste tre contre ce projet.

Il y a tellement d'autres solutions pour empcher les gens de tlcharger illgalement. Par exemple, rendre le tlchargement lgal plus attractif? (mais a forcerait certaines personnes  se bouger le derrire alors c'est hors de question ::aie:: )

----------


## nicB

Pourquoi sur ce magnifique site, laquadrature.net, il n'y a pas une page claire, nette et prcise sur ce que ces gens proposent  la place de la loi HADOPI ?

Car au final on fait quoi avec un site comme a ? On se contente de suivre btement le mouvement ?

----------


## om

> Pourquoi sur ce magnifique site, laquadrature.net, il n'y a pas une page claire, nette et prcise sur ce que ces gens proposent  la place de la loi HADOPI ?
> 
> Car au final on fait quoi avec un site comme a ? On se contente de suivre btement le mouvement ?


Dj, tu peux commencer par ceci.

----------


## _skip

En ce qui concerne les jeux vidos, quand je vois ce que les consommateurs rglos se font imposer, je comprend tout  fait que le piratage se porte  merveille.

----------


## nicB

> Dj, tu peux commencer par ceci.


Ah bah j'ai rien dit alors, pas vu le lien. Pourtant il est entour de rouge su leur site.  ::aie:: 

Merci.

----------


## MrThorr

Allons, un peu de srieux svp !




> L'HADOPI sera charge, en se basant sur ces preuves sans valeurs, d'envoyer des courriers accusant les utilisateurs et les menaant de sanctions.


 (source : http://www.laquadrature.net/wiki/HADOPI_BlackOut).

C'est une loi comme celle qui est sorti il y as un petit moment, les 35euros d'amende : quelque chose de ridicule.

Sans preuve, rien de srieux devant le tribunal... c'est une loi inutile pour faire peur aux gens ou faire parler....

Srieusement, il n'y aura pas plus de filtrage ou blocage qu'autre chose...

Et puis, mme si (...) ils arrivaient techniquement a mettre en place un tel filtrage (ce que je doute sincrement (je dveloppe a mes heures "perdues" mais je suis dans le rseau rellement)), car je ne voit pas ou placer de tel filtres dans ralentir le rseau global, et de plus : des logiciels de P2P ayant les transmissions crypte ferait trs rapidement surface, rendant inutile leur systme : c'est pour cela qu'il ne filtreront rien du tout... (des couts normes pour une efficacit limite sur une poigne jours !).
(Un logiciel comme Skype crypte les donnes, personne ne sait ce qui rentre ou sort du pc... c'est simplissime de faire pareil avec des logiciels de p2p).

Donc il reste plus que la dnonciation : qui va vous dnoncer ?

Je ne pensait pas qu'une telle polmique pourrait naitre sur un forum aussi srieux que ce lui ci...

Bonne soire !
Cordialement

----------


## Mdinoc

Mme si a n'est pas "appliqu", rendre lgale la coupure d'internet est trop dangereux.

----------


## MrThorr

Certes, mais il arrive un moment, ou il faut cesser de faire le lycen et de faire grve pour quelque chose qui est inutile car irralisable !

Si ils ont le temps de faire de telle lois, ben qu'il le fassent, du moment que sa ne sera appliqu, on s'en fout !!!

----------


## om

> Certes, mais il arrive un moment, ou il faut cesser de faire le lycen et de faire grve pour quelque chose qui est inutile car irralisable !
> 
> Si ils ont le temps de faire de telle lois, ben qu'il le fassent, du moment que sa ne sera appliqu, on s'en fout !!!


Mais oui elle sera applique, a fera pas mal de coupures internete dont beaucoup seront innocents. Seuls certains cas seront flagrants (par exemple, quelqu'un qui est accus d'avoir tlcharg tel jour alors qu'il tait en vacances  3000 Km, ou encore quelqu'un qui n'a pas d'ordinateur -en rparation par exemple-), mais beaucoup d'autres n'auront aucune preuve de leur innocence. Et on leur coupera la ligne

----------


## tchize_

bonsoir,

je me permet de ragir sur ce forum. Le problme de cette loi, comme beaucoup d'autre qui arrivent sur l'internet, c'est qu'elle se fonde sur des peurs (le pauvre artiste vont mourir avec ces mchant pirate, les pdophile svicent sur le net, les terroristes utilisent l'internet) pour obtenir des dispositions destines purement  faciliter ou protger une industrie quelconque. Hors, l'histoire nous l'a montr maintes fois, il sort rarement quelque chose de bon d'une loi vote dans l'urgence et la peur.

Je me permet d'ailleurs de vous inciter  vous renseigner sur le rapport medina et le paquet telecom, en cours de discussion  l'Europe, qui vise  autoriser le filtrage des connections internet pour intedire les contenus illegaux (et accessoirement vous empcher d'utiliser les services concurrents),  comme si votre facteur ouvrait votre courrier pour voir si vous avez le droit de le recevoir.

Dans tous les cas on touche au domaine du respect de la vie prive. Je n'encourage nullement les actes illgaux, loin de l. Mme si il y a de gros doute quand a la ralit du dommage du au piratage, a reste un acte illgal. Malheureusement, ces dernier temps, devant la difficult de constater certaines catgories d'infractions, beaucoup de gouvernement semblent, bien tristement, dcids  mettre en place un prsemption de culpabilit dans ces domaines. Si ma mmoire est bonne, dans hadopi, il y a aussi le principe de paiement solidaire par les oprateur du financement d'une autorit de rgulation (je crois que a en fait partie). Devinez qui aura le plus de mal a payer? Les tout petits oprateur de moins d'un millier d'abonn (pour eux, sortir quelques dizaines de milliers d'euros c'est pas facile). Et hop, on scelle la concurrence sur le march, on reste entre grands  ::): 

Bon, je vous laisse avec votre hadopi, moi j'en ai pas, je suis belge :p

----------


## zandru

Contre la loi hadopi, le magazine SVM a lancer depuis quelque mois une ptition.

Dite que vous refusez la loi en la signant !

----------


## BainE

> A
> Sans preuve, rien de srieux devant le tribunal... c'est une loi inutile pour faire peur aux gens ou faire parler....


l astuce de cette loi est justement de ce passer du juge.

Et d un point de vue purement juridique, on passe d une justice avec prsomption d innocence a une prsomption de culpabilit.

On ne doit plus te prouver ta faute, c est a toi de prouver ton innocence, c'est un prcdent comme on dit, certes le domaine n'est pas non plus primordial ou vital mais bon... apres pourquoi ne pas generaliser le principe.
J'dis ca, j'dis rien.

----------


## jbrasselet

Super facile en plus de prouver son innocence.
Ce me fait penser  une anecdote o la poste demandait  une amie de prouver qu'elle n'avait pas reu un courrier  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Eolas a fait un billet trs intressant sur la lgislation en matire de droits d'auteur : 
http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/2009/02/2...-pour-les-nuls

Egalement une srie o il tacle les interventions de Luc Besson : 
http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/2009/02/1...-de-luc-besson
http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/2009/02/1...-de-luc-besson

Et celui d'aujourd'hui sur cet appel au blackout (qui risque de moins vous plaire)
http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/2009/02/2...out-chez-eolas

----------


## lper

> http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/2009/02/2...out-chez-eolas


On sent le mec vachement convaincu par ses arguments pour finir par 
"Et puis de toutes faons, je ne sais pas modifier mon template pour un fond noir."
 ::roll::

----------


## tchize_

Ben moi je le trouve trs bien le billet d'Eolas. Il est bel et bien contre cette loi, mais refuse de s'associer au mouvement du "au secours on va me dbrancher l'internet". C'est pas a l'enjeu derrire, c'est surtout les enjeux de libert et de respect de la vie prive :p

(d'faons, restera toujours le rseau TOR pour les irrductible  ::D: )

----------


## lper

> Ben moi je le trouve trs bien le billet d'Eolas. Il est bel et bien contre cette loi, mais refuse de s'associer au mouvement du "au secours on va me dbrancher l'internet". C'est pas a l'enjeu derrire, c'est surtout les enjeux de libert et de respect de la vie prive :p


Je considre justement le mouvement pour dfendre les attaques aux liberts vises par cette loi !

----------


## BainE

il a de l humour au moins :




> Je viens de regarder l'intgrale des 4 films “TAXI” en DVD sur VLC, et je ne suis pas en prison (mais je suis bien puni quand mme)





> le march, c'est comme les anglais au rugby :  la fin, c'est toujours lui qui gagne


(source : http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/2009/02/2...out-chez-eolas)

Par contre, il dit n importe quoi, c'est un tissu d idioties...
... cette anne c'est les gallois qui vont gagner  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> il a de l humour au moins :
> 
> (source : http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/2009/02/2...out-chez-eolas)
> 
> Par contre, il dit n importe quoi, c'est un tissu d idioties...
> ... cette anne c'est les gallois qui vont gagner


Pareil pour la coupe du monde  :;):  On doit rappeler le 36-0 en phase de poule contre l'afrique du sud ?  ::yaisse2::

----------


## kromartien

> Certes, mais il arrive un moment, ou il faut cesser de faire le lycen et de faire grve pour quelque chose qui est inutile car irralisable !
> 
> Si ils ont le temps de faire de telle lois, ben qu'il le fassent, du moment que sa ne sera appliqu, on s'en fout !!!


Ce que tu dis c'est que la structure mme du rseau fait qu'il est impossible de faire suivre un ordinateur pour s'asurer qu'il ne fait pas de p2p.

En effet, n'importe quel quidam pourrait se loguer sur un serveur distant, faire ce qui lui chante, et rapatrier les donnes ensuite par tel ou tel moyen. La connexion du quidam sera au dessus de tout soupon, et pourtant il aura utilis le rseau pour faire du peer2peer.

En fait la structure dcentralise du rseau fait que si une personne fait du peer2peer, les infos transitent par on ne sait combien de routeur, etc. 

Le seul moyen de contrler cela et d'avoir un logiciel qui devra identifier le trafic d'un internaute en temps rel. Or cela est impossible d'imposer  une personne de contrler son trafic, car cela est anticonstitutionnel pour au moins deux raisons : la libert d'changer des informations quel que soit le moyen et le droit  la vie prive.

De plus, le p2p tant l'essence mme d'un rseau dcentralis, je vois mal comment une loi pourrait venir le brider. C'est comme une hydre : coupez une tte, il en repousse deux.

Maintenant, a ne veut pas dire qu'ils n'y arriveront pas. Enfin je suis sceptique tout de mme, je me vois mal installer un mouchard sur mon PC, ma box ou autre chose. 

Au contraire, cette tentative de loi me donne plutt envie de me tourner vers des solutions 100% open source et transparentes pour moi qui ne mettent pas en pril ma vie prive.

----------


## om

> Le seul moyen de contrler cela et d'avoir un logiciel qui devra identifier le trafic d'un internaute en temps rel. Or cela est impossible d'imposer  une personne de contrler son trafic


C'est exactement ce qui est propos, c'est la seule solution pour se dfendre si on a t accus  tort : l'installation volontaire d'un "outil de scurisation" (un spyware quoi). 

Et a sera payant et non interoprable : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/49...bre-payant.htm

----------


## tchize_

> Le seul moyen de contrler cela et d'avoir un logiciel qui devra identifier le trafic d'un internaute en temps rel. Or cela est impossible d'imposer  une personne de contrler son trafic, car cela est anticonstitutionnel pour au moins deux raisons : la libert d'changer des informations quel que soit le moyen et le droit  la vie prive.


Apparement a ne drange absolument pas le FAI ni du point de vue de la faisabilit, ni du point de vue vie prive. Les oprateur qui criaient il n'y a pas si longtemps que devoir logguer le traffic leur couretait trs cher en matriel pour faire le scan en temps rel, sont aujourd'hui  pousser les lois sur le filtrage internet tant donne les intrts financier qu'il y ont (joli revirement hein  ::):  )

----------


## BainE

ou t as vu ca ?
il me semblait avoir vu l inverse il n'y a pas longtemps.
Pour moi (j en suis pas sur non plus), meme SFR (filliale d univers sal) s'est positionn contre y a 2 ou 3 semaines je dirais.

----------


## tchize_

> Si ils ont le temps de faire de telle lois, ben qu'il le fassent, du moment que sa ne sera appliqu, on s'en fout !!!


Quand les lois sur les droit d'auteur et droit voisins sont sorties, certains parlementaires ont eu la mme rflection par rapport  l'implication des plateformes de dveloppement open source vis  vis de leur responsabilit en tant qu'hbergeur de code pouvant servir au contournement des protections contre la copie. On a rpondu "mais non a ne s'applique pas l, il ne craignent rien...". Rsultat, sourceforge  un proces dans les dents pour hberger des projets comme shareaza....

Ne jamais considrer qu'une loi ne "sera pas applique"  ::):  Un gouvernement belge il y a pas mal d'anne a saut  cause de l'utilisation d'une loi qu'ils "ont vot en sachant trs bien qu'elle ne serait jamais utilise" (ben, perdu, elle a t utilise :p)

----------


## tchize_

> ou t as vu ca ?
> il me semblait avoir vu l inverse il n'y a pas longtemps.
> Pour moi (j en suis pas sur non plus), meme SFR (filliale d univers sal) s'est positionn contre y a 2 ou 3 semaines je dirais.


C'est ce qu'on constate dans les confrences au parlement europen. Je suis all  une confrence sur le thme "qui veux controler internet" avec en toile de fond le rapport medina et le package telecom, force est de constater que le lobbying  en faveur de l'autorisation de filtrage pour les fai ne viens plus seulement du domaine de l'industrie du divertissement. Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que, ces dernires annes, il y a des plus en plus d'accords entre FAI et fournisseurs de contenus (majors musical, editeurs de films) afin de fournir des plateformes multimedia sur leur portail. Et leur intrt n'est certainement pas que les gens aie tlcharger leur contenu ailleurs (que ce soit en terme de piratage ou de socits concurrentes). De plus, imposer l'installation de grosse srtucture chez les FAI, c'est s'assurer un cloisonnement de march (une petite PME ne peux pas se permettre ce matriel, on vite donc les nouveaux venus, on reste entre grandes personnes)

----------


## Senji

http://www.laquadrature.net/wiki/ListeDesSitesHADOPIBlackout

a serait un signal fort si developpez.com le fesait aussi.

----------


## r0d

> Par contre, il dit n importe quoi, c'est un tissu d idioties...


Ben oui... mme si c'tait pas du tout ce que tu voulais dire... 
moi ce gars je l'aime bien, mais ils est bien souvent  des annes lumires de la ralit. Dans ces sphres de penseurs-censeurs, bien souvent "ils ne connaissent pas la couleur du bus" comme on dit ici. Matre Eolas conchie les associations et autres collectifs, mais il oublie que dans la vraie vie, ce sont ces honnies associations qui mettent en pratique les grndes des des ss msieurs... et que on a pas attendu l'avis de ces grnds msieurs pour se bouger le fi*n... et qu'au final, ils parlent bien, mais ils ne sont pas plus efficaces qu'un pti  Miles Davis dans l'ascenseur.

----------


## kromartien

Bonjour,

je fais rfrence  la rcente modification constitutionnelle qui veut qu'un collectif de citoyen puisse faire appel  une dcision juge anticonstitutionnelle.

Ne pensez vous pas que le caractre anticonstitutionnel de cette loi peut tre mis en valeur, et  ce sujet, des associations telles que la quadrature du net serait tout  fait en mesure de faire un appel sur cette loi ?

PS : savez vous que anticonstitutionnel est le plus long mot de la langue franaise ? (Je savais qu'un jour j'arriverai  le placer dans une discussion srieuse ...)

----------


## Mdinoc

Le plus long mot n'est pas anticonstitutionnel, mais anticonstitutionnellement.

Et puis, on trouve plus long ds qu'on tape dans des noms chimiques.

----------


## kromartien

Zut, j'ai perdu  ::aie::  .

Et pour la question srieuse  ::mrgreen::   ?

----------


## Sunchaser

> Bonjour,
> 
> je fais rfrence  la rcente modification constitutionnelle qui veut qu'un collectif de citoyen puisse faire appel  une dcision juge anticonstitutionnelle.



Pour moi, trs intressant ce point, c'est un peu le genre d'info que je cherchais ce matin, en vain ... a tout hasard, y a t il des liens qui permettent de savoir / comprendre par quel genre de procdure un "collectif de citoyen" peut se manifester ?
Et dsol d'avance pour ceux qui pourraient tre "choqu" face a ma totale ignorance / inculture de ces domaines

----------


## kromartien

IL faut regarder cette adresse :

http://www.conseil-constitutionnel.f...nnel.1731.html

et celle l :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conseil...ionnel_(France)

Mais apparemment, il faut dj qu'un procs ait lieu entre l'tat et un citoyen, pour pouvoir faire un recours constitutionnel, ce qui n'est pas prvu par le projet de loi actuel.

----------


## souviron34

c'est faux, c'est parce que tu n'as pas cherch avec le bon terme...  :;): 

Il y a 2 moyens :

"Rfrendum d'Initiative Populaire"

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initiative_populaire




> France [modifier]
> Articles dtaills : Article 11 de la Constitution de la Cinquime Rpublique franaise et Rfrendum en France.
> 
> Linitiative populaire sera instaure en France trs prochainement. Son fonctionnement est dcrit dans larticle 11 de la Constitution depuis lentre en vigueur de la loi constitutionnelle de modernisation des institutions de la Ve Rpublique, et par une loi organique qui nest pas encore vote.La loi constitutionnelle du 23 juillet 2008 vient donc renouveler la dfinition d'une loi rfrendaire: il fut un temps o l'initiative d'un rfrendum n'appartenait quasiment qu'aux gouvernants. Ce temps est rvolu ou plutot sera rvolu ds lors qu'une loi organique en application de la rvision constitutionnelle de juillet 2008 aura t vote. Notons, comme cela est brivement mentionn dans cette page que, sur ce sujet, la France est en retard par rapport  d'autres pays europens qui permettent  des partis politiques ( Allemagne) ou  une certaine portion du Peuple (Suisse) d'etre  l'initative d'un rfrendum.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Article...fran%C3%A7aise



Recours au Conseil Constituionnel :

http://www.vie-publique.fr/decouvert...-institutions/




> Qui peut saisir le Conseil constitutionnel ?
> 
> Le Conseil constitutionnel ne peut pas sauto-saisir. Mis  part les cas de saisie automatique (pour les Rglements des assembles ou les lois organiques), il exerce le contrle du respect de la constitution sur les lois ou les traits uniquement lorsquils lui sont dfrs par les autorits habilites  le saisir.
> 
> En 1958, lors de sa cration, seules quatre autorits pouvaient le saisir : le prsident de la Rpublique, le Premier ministre, le prsident du Snat et le prsident de lAssemble nationale.
> 
> Le droit de saisine a t tendu  soixante dputs ou soixante snateurs, par la rvision de la constitution du 29 octobre 1974, afin de permettre  une minorit politique au Parlement de demander le contrle de constitutionnalit dune loi. Cette rforme a t la source directe dune augmentation sensible du nombre de recours, et a ainsi donn les moyens au Conseil constitutionnel de simposer comme un gardien efficace des droits et liberts fondamentales.
> 
> Saisi en gnral par des opposants  une loi adopte par le Parlement, le Conseil constitutionnel a parfois t saisi afin de donner une conscration  un texte particulirement important et consensuel (ex : les lois biothiques de juillet 1994).
> ...

----------


## om

Un dbat entre la quadrature du net et le ministre de la culture :
http://mediakit.laquadrature.net/ogm...d_20090303.ogm
http://www.01net.com/videochat01net.html

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Ma petit analyse du problme...

Le peuple aime la cultureLes entreprises vendent de la culture (comme ils vendraient de la drogue)Le peuple en veux plusL'offre se base sur la demandeLes entreprises montent le prix de la cultureLe peuple ne peux pas tout s'offrirL'offre continue a augmenterLe peuple cherche n'importe quel moyen pour se procurer de la cultureLes entreprises ne veulent pas que le peuple voleLe peuple ne comprend pas pourquoi il se fait engueulerLes entreprises demande  l'tat d'imposer au peuple d'acheter la "drogue" au lieu de rendre la culture plus accessibleLes drogus sont frustrs et n'achtent plus de culture car ils ne peuvent plusLes entreprises ont tus la poule aux oeufs d'orLe peuple n'as plus confiance en l'tat

----------


## zandru

Un petit lien pour expliquer que le piratage n'est pas du vol pour un grand dfenseur de l'hadopi : ICI.

Et un autre lien : le site de SVM consacr  Hadopi, on y voit Mme Albanel qui nous explique sa loi (premire impression : elle ne semble pas savoir ce que c'est qu'Internet et ne doit pas souvent l'utiliser  ::aie:: )
J'ai bien aim que la premire chose qu'elle dit c'est le nombre prvisionnel de sanctions, elle doit avoir le plugin "boule_de_crystal". ::mouarf::

----------


## kacedda

Juste en passant, personnellement je dirai:

Moulinex n'etait plus rentable => on a ferme moulinex
Renault perdait de la tune => on a vir les presta
Arena(usine maillot) etait *bnficiaire* mais *n'tait pas assez bnficiaire*(le comble) => on a dlocalis Arena.

Si le cinma n'est plus rentable => tom cruise, Dany Boon, la warner et luc besson ont qu'a aller pointer au chmage!!

Je vois pas pourquoi moi je devrais tre oblige de me recycler et pas eux!

----------


## Matthieu2000

> J'ai pas trs bien suivi, et du coup pas trs bien compris cette loi, quelqu'un pourrait me dire "en gros" et de faon  peut-prs objective les buts et desseins de cette loi?


"en gros " But : couper l'internet aux opposants du sarkosisme sans passer par un juge!

----------


## zandru

> "en gros " But : couper l'internet aux opposants du sarkosisme sans passer par un juge!


C'est vite dit ! (mme si on ne nous dit pas tout)

Sinon, le projet de loi est prsent  l'assembl cette semaine, pour une application en septembre si il passe  ::aie:: .

----------


## tchize_

> "en gros " But : couper l'internet aux opposants du sarkosisme sans passer par un juge!


T'as pas lu dans sa question "de faon objective" toi  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Et bien voil, je crois que c'est aujourd'hui que la loi doit tre vote.. Advienne que pourra..

----------


## BainE

C'est foutu, les chinois du FBI d en face y z'ont Thomas Dutronc avec eux, on peut pas lutter.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est foutu, les chinois du FBI d en face y z'ont Thomas Dutronc avec eux, on peut pas lutter.


ouai j'ai lut a hier soir dans le journal..  ::aie::  quel naze ce type..

----------


## zandru

> Et bien voil, je crois que c'est aujourd'hui que la loi doit tre vote.. Advienne que pourra..


Prsente, pas vote... enfin pas encore  ::aie:: 

Il faut esprer que les amendements divers et varis vont russir  vider la loi de sa substance.

----------


## om

> Et bien voil, je crois que c'est aujourd'hui que la loi doit tre vote.. Advienne que pourra..


Demain en fait :
Le dbat sur le texte antipiratage report demain aprs 17h

Pour patienter, un petit jeu : devinez les mots clefs qu'utilisera Albanel  l'Assemble

Ou d'autres articles de PCI :
Jacques Attali : le texte antipiratage est absurde et scandaleux
Le statut de la presse en ligne s'invite dans la loi antipiratage
Usurper une IP c'est simple, dmontre l'UFC devant huissier
Hadopi : Microsoft, Apple contre le filtrage impos aux diteurs

ou de la quadrature :
HADOPI : Albanel et l'UMP rament  contre-courant de l'Histoire.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Pour patienter, un petit jeu : devinez les mots clefs qu'utilisera Albanel  l'Assemble


On peut faire des griles de Buzzword Bingo avec a!
Pourquoi pas en distribuer aux dputs?

----------


## om

Sinon on peut aussi lire leurs blagues, ils vont sortir un bouquin j'ai l'impression :




> Mais ce buzz donne une ide du mpris dans lequel les anti-Hadopi se sentent tenus par le ministre. Lequel ne regrette aucune parole :  _la Quadrature du Net prtend porter la voix de centaines de milliers d'internautes mais nous savons qu'ils ne sont pas reprsentatifs !_ tranche un collaborateur de la ministre, agac. _Il s'agit juste d'un groupe de pression qui s'est empar de cette cause de manire illgitime et qui fabrique des adresses ip_ (adresse lectronique permettant de localiser gographiquement une connexion internet, NdR) _pour envoyer des mails !_


http://www.marianne2.fr/Hadopi-Alban...e_a176920.html

 ::aie::

----------


## Captain_JS

> Sinon on peut aussi lire leurs blagues, ils vont sortir un bouquin j'ai l'impression :
> http://www.marianne2.fr/Hadopi-Alban...e_a176920.html


J'espre qu'il y a un article particulier pour traiter tous ces pirates qui se fabriquent des adresses IP  ::aie:: 
Et si je me fabrique 5 adresses IP et que je tlcharge des films pirats, est-ce que je vais me faire suspendre mon abonnement 5 fois ?  ::yaisse2:: 

Y'en a des fois qui devraient pas l'ouvrir ...

----------


## zandru

> qui fabrique des adresses ip (adresse lectronique permettant de localiser gographiquement une connexion internet, NdR) pour envoyer des mails


Comment on fait ! Comment on fait ! j'en aurai besoin d'une trentaine par jour pour envoyer mes mails  ::mouarf::

----------


## BainE

c est facile, 
tu trouves un garage, 4 autres gus et apres tu vas installer des serveurs dans des caves, une fois que t en est la tu demandes fred Lefebvre, il viendra avec son frere  :;):

----------


## Barsy

Bonjour

Pour fabriquer une adresse IP, c'est facile. Grce  un peu de scotch et mon fidle couteau suisse, je peux en crer une douzaine.

MacGyver

----------


## lper

Sympa comme initiative.... :;): 
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/49...pi-musique.htm

----------


## zandru

> Sympa comme initiative....
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/49...pi-musique.htm


 ::king::  ::bravo:: 
une excellente initiative, les politiques devraient faire a au lieu de leur riposte gradu  ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

> une excellente initiative, les politiques devraient faire a au lieu de leur riposte gradu


 ::roll:: 

le point 3 :




> Enfin, ceux qui arriveront  convaincre un lieu public comme un bar ou un restaurant  adopter Jamendo Pro se verront rembourser un mois de leur forfait Internet


viole toutes les lois franaises et trangres sur le Copyright et la diffusion (il y a une taxe exprssement ddie  a  la SACEM)...

Encore bravo pour le soutien des artistes  ::aie::

----------


## BainE

> viole toutes les lois franaises et trangres sur le Copyright et la diffusion (il y a une taxe exprssement ddie  a  la SACEM)...
> 
> Encore bravo pour le soutien des artistes


Pourquoi ?
Les artistes signent leur musique sous la licence creative commons, ca permet pas la diffusion ?
Donc la SACEM n a rien a voir la dedans, ces artistes la ne payent pas leur cotisation SACEM.

----------


## Barsy

> Pourquoi ?
> Les artistes signent leur musique sous la licence creative commons, ca permet pas la diffusion ?
> Donc la SACEM n a rien a voir la dedans, ces artistes la ne payent pas leur cotisation SACEM.


Exactement.

La SACEM est un organisme priv qui gre les droits d'auteur  la place des auteurs eux mme. En gros, lorsqu'un artiste dcide d'utiliser les services de la SACEM, c'est elle qui peroit les droits sur les morceaux et qui ensuite les redistribue aux artiste en prenant une somme au passage. En contrepartie, elle s'occupe de contrler que les droits d'auteur sont bien respect et que les oeuvres sont pays.

En contrepartie, les auteurs perdent le droit patrimonial sur leur morceaux (ils gardent le droit moral) et n'ont donc plus loisir de dcider dans quelle circonstance leur morceau peut-tre utilis (par exemple, si le Front National se sert d'une musique pour diffuser un clip, l'auteur ne pourra pas s'y opposer).

Je vous conseille de lire cet excellent article sur les droits d'auteur crit par l'avocat-bloggeur matre Eolas : http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/2009/02/2...-pour-les-nuls

Et cet autre article assez rvoltant sur la SACEM :

http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/2006/07/2...adame-la-sacem

----------


## MaliciaR

Juste un pitit message : la dernire premire discussion du texte  l'Assemble Nationale aura lieu le 31 mars, de 21h30  23h30. Il y a une proposition de la part de pas mal d'assoces libristes d'un dpart gnral aprs la fin de Solutions Linux (c'est sa premire journe...) vers l'Assemble. 

Donc, rdv le mardi 31 mars  ::D:

----------


## souviron34

> En contrepartie, les auteurs perdent le droit patrimonial sur leur morceaux (ils gardent le droit moral) et n'ont donc plus loisir de dcider dans quelle circonstance leur morceau peut-tre utilis (par exemple, si le Front National se sert d'une musique pour diffuser un clip, l'auteur ne pourra pas s'y opposer).


C'est tout simplement faux...

Un artiste, mme  travers la SACEM, possde de manire inalinable, et ceci jusqu' 70 ans aprs sa mort (_moment o les oeuvres tombent dans le doamine public_) le droit de regard et d'opposition sur l'exploitation de son oeuvre (_ce qui souvent facilit par la SACEM, tant un organisme de stature, quant  des litiges internationaux o un pv clampin est bien dmuni_). 

Vous (_et les artistes qui ont ce discours_) qui rlez contre les "intermdiaires", c'est justement le rle de l'*diteur*  de s'assurer du contrle et de l'approbation de l'utilisation / traduction / interprtation / usage de l'oeuvre...






> Et cet autre article assez rvoltant sur la SACEM :
> 
> http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/2006/07/2...adame-la-sacem


Et ?? les organisateurs taient tout simplement ignorants.. Ce n'est pas la faute de la SACEM.

Mme moi, organisateur de ftes tudiantes il y a 25 ans, savais que pour faire un bal public il fallait dclarer et verser les droits  la SACEM... (_mme au foyer de l'Ecole o j'tais_)

toute reprsentation _publique_

----------


## Barsy

> Un artiste, mme  travers la SACEM, possde de manire inalinable, et ceci jusqu' 70 ans aprs sa mort (moment o les oeuvres tombent dans le doamine public) le droit de regard et d'opposition sur l'exploitation de son oeuvre (ce qui souvent facilit par la SACEM, tant un organisme de stature, quant  des litiges internationaux o un pv clampin est bien dmuni).


Non, tu confonds le droit moral d'une oeuvre (qu'un artiste ne peut cder) et qui lie l'auteur  l'oeuvre pour l'ternit et le droit patrimonial qui est le droit d'exploitation de l'oeuvre et qui s'arrte 70 ans aprs la mort de l'auteur (je n'ai pas donn le lien pour rien). Le droit patrimonial par contre peut-tre cd  un diteur/producteur,  la seule condition que l'acheteur rmunre l'artiste proportionnellement aux gains gnrs par l'oeuvre.




> Vous (et les artistes qui ont ce discours) qui rlez contre les "intermdiaires", c'est justement le rle de l'diteur de s'assurer du contrle et de l'approbation de l'utilisation / traduction / interprtation / usage de l'oeuvre...


Justement, dans le cas de la SACEM, celle-ci fournit un catalogue d'oeuvres ralises par ses adhrents auxquelles elle associe des tarifs. Les adhrents n'ont plus moyen de choisir qui aura le droit d'utiliser l'oeuvre ni dans quelle condition (d'o l'affaire de l'cole).




> Et ?? les organisateurs taient tout simplement ignorants.. Ce n'est pas la faute de la SACEM.
> 
> Mme moi, organisateur de ftes tudiantes il y a 25 ans, savais que pour faire un bal public il fallait dclarer et verser les droits  la SACEM... (mme au foyer de l'Ecole o j'tais)
> 
> toute reprsentation publique


Les organisateurs ne sont pas ignorants, ils savent simplement faire la diffrence entre des coliers qui chantent lors d'une fte de fin d'anne et un orchestre qui interprte des musiques lors d'un bal d'tudiant. C'est d'ailleurs pour a que la justice est encore rendue par des humains et non par des machines.

La diffrence est encore plus claire que c'est Hugues Auffray lui mme qui a pay la note pour l'cole (l'aurait-il fait pour un bal de promo ?). Hugues Auffray a du payer la totalit de la somme  la SACEM, bien qu'il soit l'auteur de l'oeuvre puisqu'il n'a plus le droit patrimonial sur cette oeuvre (ce qui rejoint ce que je disais ci-dessus).

Je me demande s'il n'y a pas l'occasion d'y voir l ce que devient de plus en plus la culture : une machine  fric dans laquelle les ayant-droit cherchent dsesprment  vider les poches des plus dmunis.

La loi "Cration et Internet" en est bien la preuve, on cherche absolument  s'accrocher  un ancien modle conomique qui marchait : la vente de copie, en refusant d'avancer et d'exploiter ce que nous offre les technologies rcentes. Je comprends d'ailleurs tout  fait qu'Olivienne, ancien PDG de la FNAC dfende dans son rapport la vente par copie puisque sans elle c'est la mort de la FNAC.

Enfin, je trouve aussi dommage que la mesure principale d'une loi qui s'appelle "*Cration* et Internet" soit la sanction et qu'aucune mesure n'ait t prvue notamment pour favoriser la cration.

----------


## souviron34

> Le droit patrimonial par contre peut-tre cd  un diteur/producteur,  la seule condition que l'acheteur rmunre l'artiste proportionnellement aux gains gnrs par l'oeuvre.


Faux. 

Ce n'est pas la SACEM qui cde  un diteur/producteur..

C'est l'artiste, via un contrat dlimitant un territoire, une dure, et une ou plusieurs exclusions, et dfinissant les pourcentages et les avances. Et c'est en gnral l'diteur qui gre les dmarches  la SACEM (inscription, vrification des comptes, rpartition de l'argent) et paye l'artiste. Le distributeur (en France) dclare le nombre press  la SACEM, avec le dtail des rfrences (auteur/compositeur/interprte), et au fur et  mesure dclare le nombre de ventes.

J'ai t producteur, j'ai sign des contrats avec des distributeurs et des diteurs, et j'ai rparti de l'argent auprs d'artistes.. je peux te prsenter des dizaines de contrats...

Le circuit gnral est le suivant :

artiste 
 |
 v
agent (_gre l'ensemble de la carrire : bookings, presse, contacts trangers, contacts producteurs, contacts diteurs trangers,..._)
 |
 v
producteur (_rassemble des fonds pour enregistrer un disque. Trouve studio, ingnieurs du son, musiciens, graphiste pour la plaquette, photographe, distributeur_)
 |
 v
distributeur (_contacts avec les usines de pressage, amne les fonds pour presser une certaine quantit, contact direct avec une imprimerie, amne les fonds pour imprimer les pochettes, amne le disque aux points de vente, entretien des commerciaux et des entrepts, contact avec la presse_)
 |
 v
disquaire (_possde un magasin, des vendeurs. Met un espace  disposition (une partie d'un bac, un rack, une tagre) pour exposer les disques en dpt. Ne paye la chane au-dessus que si il vend. Sinon il retourne au distributeur_).


a c'est pour un auteur/compositeur/interprte, pour l'enregistrement d'un disque.


Parallllement  ceci, l'agent tablit galement le contact avec un diteur.

artiste
 |
 V
agent
 |
 v
diteur (_charg de commercialiser les paroles / la musique (dans le territoire concern) : trouve des pubs, trouve des interprtes, trouve des films, etc.., plus galement liens avec la presse)_

En France, de plus, l'diteur est le contact administratif et financier entre l'artiste et son agent et la SACEM. Enregistrement des oeuvres, et rcupration des droits rcolts par la SACEM.



Enfin, pallllement  ceci, l'agent tablit galement le contact avec soit des salles de spetacles directement, pour faire le booking, soit avec un "tourneur", qui connat les salles et leurs propritaires, et ventuellement possde (ou loue) les camions, chapiteaux, et matriels ncessaires  une tourne


Enfin, que ce soit au niveau agent, producteur, ou diteur, chacun essaye de trouver des dbouchs internationaux et de mettre en jeu ses propres contacts pour tablir la diffusion dans d'autres pays de l'artiste et/ou du disque.


Un artiste conscient de sa valeur potentielle doit obligatoirement passer par un diteur pour dealer avec la SACEM, au risque sinon soit de devoir aller aux runions hebdomadaires pour suivre l'volution des demandes le concernant, soit de se taper du boulot de comptable tous les ans lors des rpartitions..

Ds qu'un diteur (ou un artiste seul si il le souhaite vraiment) s'enregistre  la SACEM, la SACEM ne dispose toujours d'aucun droit pour cder quoi que ce soit.. Toute personne se renseignant sera immdiatement redirige...





> Justement, dans le cas de la SACEM, celle-ci fournit un catalogue d'oeuvres ralises par ses adhrents auxquelles elle associe des tarifs. Les adhrents n'ont plus moyen de choisir qui aura le droit d'utiliser l'oeuvre ni dans quelle condition (d'o l'affaire de l'cole).


Encore une fois, faux...

La SACEM propose effectivement un rpertoire, mais _personne n'a le droit d'aller se servir dans ce rpertoire_.

Quelqu'un interess demande  la SACEM, qui le re-dirige soit vers l'diteur si l'artiste en a un, soit directement vers l'artiste.

Et les conditions sont ngocies entre l'artiste (ou l'diteur) et la personne interesse, via un contrat spcifique.. au cas par cas...


Le rpertoire  est l pour lister ce qu'il y a de disponible...





> Les organisateurs ne sont pas ignorants, ils savent simplement faire la diffrence entre des coliers qui chantent lors d'une fte de fin d'anne et un orchestre qui interprte des musiques lors d'un bal d'tudiant


Mais ce n'est pas seulement valable pour un orcheste !! _toute diffusion publique_ (que ce soit par orchestre, chorale, K7, cd, mp3, ou vinyle ou n'mporte quoi) est assujettie au paiement des droits..




PS : note  propos de l'article cit ci-dessus :

Quant  la "dmatrialisation", admettons.. Mais qui voudra payer de sa poche pour aller faire un tour d'Europe ou des US ?? et qui connat les salles de spectacles l-bas ? ou la presse locale ??

Un musicien ou un artiste du "spectacle vivant" doit jouer sur une scne, pour vraiment faire son mtier.. 

Les contacts ncessaires de mme que l'argent  engager ds qu'on parle de tourne, entre les transports, la nourriture, l'hbergement, et par exemple les locations de salles, ou de matriel, peut tre asez consquent, et je ne suis pas certain du tout (je suis mme certain du contraire) que la "dmatrialisation" fera que pf  !!! d'un coup de baguette magique l'artiste se dbrouillera seul...

(_quand on voit les protestations suscites sur ce forum par l'arrt de la subvention de 20 euros pour la dclaration des impts par Internet, quand on chiffrera par 5000 ou 10000 euros  avancer sans tre sr du rsultat, je pense que certains vont rfchir.._)


En France, le march est effectivement pris  95% par les majors. Ailleurs c''est diffrent (_Canada 35% par exemple_).

Mais l o il faut lutter, ce n'est pas sur "l'limination des intermdiaires".. Ils sont ncessaires... C'est sur l'limination des lois rservant seulement aux "gros" ces niches... Que ce soit l'obligation de s'enregistrer au Ministre de la Culture ds qu'on est agent de plus de 5 artistes, l'interdiction pour soi (ou son conjoint) d'tre  la fois producteur et tourneur, producteur et diteur, agent et producteur, etc etc... Ce qui, si on veut le faire soi-mme, oblige en France  crer 4 ou 5 socits diffrentes (_SARLs si on veut viter l'interdiction_), avec les droits et problmes administratifs y affrents..

Car, contrairrement  ce que vous (et l'article cit) avez (a) l'air de penser, la production cote beaucoup plus cher qu'elle ne rapporte...

A part des majors, qui se remonte grce  des "gros vendeurs" comme Cline Dion, Michael Jackson, et autres Johnny, 99% des autres (y compris chez les majors) sont des pertes nettes...

Et quand on est "petit", indpendant, il faudrait pouvoir jouer sur tous les tableaux, et grapiller un peu  gauche  droite... 

L, oui, il faut lutter...

----------


## Barsy

> Envoy par Barsy
> 
> Le droit patrimonial par contre peut-tre cd  un diteur/producteur,  la seule condition que l'acheteur rmunre l'artiste proportionnellement aux gains gnrs par l'oeuvre.
> 
> 
> Faux.
> 
> Ce n'est pas la SACEM qui cde  un diteur/producteur..


J'ai pas l'impression d'avoir dit que la SACEM cde des droits  qui que ce soit.  ::aie::  Bien videmment que les droits patrimoniaux appartiennent  l'auteur  la cration de l'oeuvre, lui seul peut les cder.




> Envoy par Barsy
> 
> Justement, dans le cas de la SACEM, celle-ci fournit un catalogue d'oeuvres ralises par ses adhrents auxquelles elle associe des tarifs. Les adhrents n'ont plus moyen de choisir qui aura le droit d'utiliser l'oeuvre ni dans quelle condition (d'o l'affaire de l'cole).
> Encore une fois, faux...
> 
> 
> La SACEM propose effectivement un rpertoire, mais personne n'a le droit d'aller se servir dans ce rpertoire.
> 
> Quelqu'un interess demande  la SACEM, qui le re-dirige soit vers l'diteur si l'artiste en a un, soit directement vers l'artiste.


Donc quand tu organisais tes bals de promos, tu attendais pour chaque morceau que l'diteur ait dit oui ? Incroyable, surtout quand tu dcides de jouer des morceaux de plusieurs artistes et donc que tu pourrais avoir affaire  chacun d'entre eux.




> Mais ce n'est pas seulement valable pour un orcheste !! toute diffusion publique (que ce soit par orchestre, chorale, K7, cd, mp3, ou vinyle ou n'mporte quoi) est assujettie au paiement des droits..


Encore une fois, je n'ai pas dit le contraire. J'ai cit l'orchestre  titre d'exemple. Maintenant, l o je fais la diffrence, c'est qu'il s'agit ici d'une chorale d'enfant. Je suis tout  fait conscient que "lgalement", il sont en tort, mais est-ce que la SACEM ne peut pas parfois fermer les yeux.

Je ne suis pas producteur, mais ma copine est institutrice, et je sais trs bien que la plupart des coles ne paient pas la SACEM surtout pour faire chanter les enfants. Je ne sais pas ce que penserait les parents s'il fallait qu'ils payent un billet d'entr pour assister au spectacle de fin d'anne.

Il en va d'ailleurs de mme pour les cours, lorsque l'instituteur ou le professeur de musique enseigne une chanson  ses lves. Il est rare que la SACEM soit au courant, or une classe d'lve peut tre assimil  un public. C'est pareil pour les oeuvres tudies en classe. Penses-tu que lorsqu'un enseignant lit une histoire en classe tir d'un livre, ou qu'il rcite un pome de Prvert (mort depuis moins de 70 ans), il paye des droits d'auteur ? C'est pour a que je fais la diffrence entre une chorale d'coliers et un bal d'tudiant.

Voil pourquoi pour moi, l'action de la SACEM dans ce cas ne joue pas en sa faveur.

----------


## souviron34

> Donc quand tu organisais tes bals de promos, tu attendais pour chaque morceau que l'diteur ait dit oui ? Incroyable, surtout quand tu dcides de jouer des morceaux de plusieurs artistes et donc que tu pourrais avoir affaire  chacun d'entre eux.


Non bien sr. Mais la SACEM fait la diffrence entre un bal et une utilisation politique. On demande l'autorisation  la SACEM avant de payer les droits, en dclarant la liste s morceaux ventuellement jous.

C'tait juste pour rpondre  la phrase sur l'utilisation sans autorisation par exemple pour un truc de Le Pen..







> Encore une fois, je n'ai pas dit le contraire. J'ai cit l'orchestre  titre d'exemple. Maintenant, l o je fais la diffrence, c'est qu'il s'agit ici d'une chorale d'enfant. Je suis tout  fait conscient que "lgalement", il sont en tort, mais est-ce que la SACEM ne peut pas parfois fermer les yeux.
> 
> Je ne suis pas producteur, mais ma copine est institutrice, et je sais trs bien que la plupart des coles ne paient pas la SACEM surtout pour faire chanter les enfants. Je ne sais pas ce que penserait les parents s'il fallait qu'ils payent un billet d'entr pour assister au spectacle de fin d'anne.
> 
> Il en va d'ailleurs de mme pour les cours, lorsque l'instituteur ou le professeur de musique enseigne une chanson  ses lves. Il est rare que la SACEM soit au courant, or une classe d'lve peut tre assimil  un public. C'est pareil pour les oeuvres tudies en classe. Penses-tu que lorsqu'un enseignant lit une histoire en classe tir d'un livre, ou qu'il rcite un pome de Prvert (mort depuis moins de 70 ans), il paye des droits d'auteur ? C'est pour a que je fais la diffrence entre une chorale d'coliers et un bal d'tudiant.
> 
> Voil pourquoi pour moi, l'action de la SACEM dans ce cas ne joue pas en sa faveur.


Tu mlanges 2 choses : 

l'utilisation au sein de l'cole, l il n'y a pas de problmes.. _Ce n'est pas_ une reprsentation publique. La tenue d'un concert par une chorale, qu'elle soit ou non constitue d'coliers, _est_ une reprsentation publique...

----------


## Barsy

> l'utilisation au sein de l'cole, l il n'y a pas de problmes.. Ce n'est pas une reprsentation publique.


Donc pour toi a rentre dans le "cercle de famille" ?

Ci-joint l'article de loi L122-5  prcisant quelles sont les "exceptions"  la reproduction d'uvre. Le seul passage qui pourrait nous concerner ici serait le suivant :




> Lorsque l'oeuvre a t divulgue, l'auteur ne peut interdire [...] la reprsentation ou la reproduction d'extraits d'uvres, sous rserve des uvres conues  des fins pdagogiques, des partitions de musique et des uvres ralises pour une dition numrique de l'crit,  des fins exclusives d'illustration dans le cadre de l'enseignement et de la recherche,  l'exclusion de toute activit ludique ou rcrative, ds lors que le public auquel cette reprsentation ou cette reproduction est destine est compos majoritairement d'lves, d'tudiants, d'enseignants ou de chercheurs directement concerns, que l'utilisation de cette reprsentation ou cette reproduction ne donne lieu  aucune exploitation commerciale et qu'elle est compense par une rmunration ngocie sur une base forfaitaire sans prjudice de la cession du droit de reproduction par reprographie mentionne  l'article L. 122-10 ;


Or on y lit que l'auteur ne peut interdire la reprsentation ou la reproduction d'extraits d'uvres par un enseignant en classe si elle est compense par une rmunration.

Donc je ne vois rien l qui dispense l'enseignant qui diffuse une chanson en classe de payer des droits.

----------


## SirDarken

Loi ou pas, la SACEM na pas tait trs maline pour le coup.

En plein clash sur le tlchargement, s'en prendre  une cole qui souhaite un dpart en retraite d'un prof, ce qui reprsente l'innocence mme auprs du peuple, fallait vraiment tre bte.

(Alors que l'UMP quand ils sont dans l'illgal un ptit euro symbolique, et le paiement aprs (car oui si personne les avaient balancs....)).

Je veux dire par l que c'est surtout une bataille de communication, et la le Gouvernement ou la SACEM, enfin rsumont par les pro-Hadopi, ne montrent que leurs stupidits, leurs avarices, et  quel point ils cherchent le moindre euros.
Donc niveau publicit pour faire passer les Internautes pour les mchants  bah c'est trs russi.

Moi je dit ils s'embtent pour rien au Gouvernement, ils ont qua voter une loi simple :
Tu achte 10 CDs 5 DVDs et 3 Films obligatoirement par mois, sinon on te le prlve sur ton salaire/assedic.
Franchement ca rglera le problme.
Puis si tu peux pas c'est de ta faute tu n'as qua travailler plus.

Et me dite pas que ca va contre les droits de l'homme ou autres, car bon aprs tout impos un logiciel  Brigitte 75ans qui sais pas configur son wi-fi c'est du apreil au mme.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Car, contrairrement  ce que vous (et l'article cit) avez (a) l'air de penser, la production cote beaucoup plus cher qu'elle ne rapporte...
> 
> ...


peux tu nous donner des chiffres? 
J'achete des cd de 5 euro faits faites par des artistes inconnu lors de leur prsentations dans les bars/boite de nuit.  Sur certains site de tlchargement, le prix est de 1centimes la chanson. A la fnac c'est 15euro.

----------


## el_slapper

La production ne se limite pas au pressage. Qui ne coute pas grand chose. La production inclut aussi les frais d'enregistrement, de mixage, de rdaction de la jaquette(jusque l pas grand chose).......et de publicit. En fait, on paye surtout la publicit  ::aie:: .

----------


## Matthieu2000

> et de publicit. En fait, on paye surtout la publicit .


cad payer rachida, Johnny et compagnie et aider les jeune artiste comme Carla....
Des personnes qui vont/sont en suisse!

----------


## souviron34

> peux tu nous donner des chiffres? 
> J'achete des cd de 5 euro faits faites par des artistes inconnu lors de leur prsentations dans les bars/boite de nuit.  Sur certains site de tlchargement, le prix est de 1centimes la chanson. A la fnac c'est 15euro.


Je vais te citer un exemple concret..

(_bien que le CD aie t cr dans un pays moins cher que la France_)

Cot du CD prt  tre amen au distributeur : entre 50 000 et 75 000 euros (location studio + ingnieur du son + photographe + graphiste + salaire des musiciens accompagnant + temps d'enregistrement + divers (coups de tel, presse, etc) + avance  l'artiste (entre 5 et 10 000)), pour de la trs bonne qualit. Environ 25 000 si tu fais moindre qualit (de son et de pochette).

Avec un auteur/compositeur/interprte = 75% des royauts.

Ngocier le prix  un distributeur : environ 4 euros le CD (donc 3 euros pour l'artiste, 1 pour le producteur (donc 50 000 CDs (_25 000 si qualit mdiocre_)   vendre pour revenir  zro (sans parler de faire des gains))

distributeur au disquaire : environ 7 / 7.5 euros (gain 3 euros, mais avance le prix du pressage, de l'imprimerie, des commerciaux, les dplacements des commerciaux, la gestion du stock, relations avec la presse quand a sort, plus une avance (3  5000 euros) ).

disquaire au client final : environ 15  17 euros.


Royauts : 12 centimes / chanson
Droits d'auteur : 1.20 euros pour un CD 10 chansons (intgralement pour l'artiste si il fait auteur/compositeur/interprte)



Rsultat : moi, personellement, pour un CD (_qui pourtant a eu le prix du meilleur album de blues au Canada en 2000, et qui s'est vendu  12000 au Canada et 5000 en France_), j'ai mis 25 000 euros, et j'en ai touch 1200..

Sans compter les repas au restau, les htels, les dplacements, les tlphones, pour trouver tout le petit monde ncessaire. 


Tourne en Europe: 2000 dollars (voyage) + 1000 euros (frais d'essence, de logement, de bouffe). Lui a eu 3500 dollars de cachet. Nous avons touch 500, dont il a fallu sortir 400 pour payer les correspondants en Suisse et en Allemagne qui avaient trouv les festivals et botes.




Le disquaire est celui qui prend le moins de risques (_avant il n'en prenait aucun. Si ce qui est dit dans l'aure thread est vrai, il en prend maintenant un peu, je ne sais pas_), et c'est lui qui se fait la plus grosse marge nette.

Le distributeur prend des risques (_avance et pari sur le nombre  presser/imprimer_), a une infrastructure (_commerciaux et camions et entrepot et service presse_), et ne fais pas beaucoup, sauf si il est trs gros (o il rentabilise par le nombre).

Le producteur prend un risque (avance plus + avance du prix de la fabrication + frais pour rencontrer et trouver les bons contrats), et fais trs peu, encore une fois sauf si il est trs gros.




Exemple : le jour o notre disque ci-dessus est arriv  la FNAC, c'tait la mme semaine o Sony sortait le dernier Cline Dion avant qu'elle ne s'arrte pour son bb. Rsultat : Sony (distributeur) avait plac (press) 5000 disques par magasin de musique en France.. Notre distributeur en avait press 1000 pour toute la France... (55 magasins). Le risque encouru si tu te trompes et que tu en presse beaucoup trop, comme le disquaire les retourne, tu l'as dans le ....

----------


## souviron34

> cad payer rachida, Johnny et compagnie et aider les jeune artiste comme Carla....
> Des personnes qui vont/sont en suisse!


bah...

un exemple : un des producteurs avec lesquels j'ai travaill  Paris co-produit avec Sony une artiste inconnue en France, et relativement peu connue ailleurs (_son pre tait plus connu : Tony Joe White_). Ils veulent faire un sport  la tl. Ils y mettent 2 millions (de francs,  l'poque) : lui 1, Sony 1. ....... Ils ont vendu 6500 disques.. Soit environ 5% de ce qui tait ncessaire pour revenir  zro...

Mais la "publicit", c'est aussi presser des disques de dmo, essayer d'avoir des entres auprs des dj des radios (_et comme ils en recoivent des dizaines par jour, il faut aller les rencontrer en personne, dans des soires ou autres_), etc etc.. 

Je le rpte, bien que le mtier apparaisse "glamour" aux yeux d'un public non averti et bloui par les paillettes et la "clbrit" de la scne, les artistes sont des travailleurs comme les autres, et l'industrie du disque une industrie comme les autres, avec tout un tas de sous-mtiers ncessaires, et tout le monde souhaiterait pouvoir en vivre.. Et ce ne sont pas plus des exploiteurs que les gens du marketing ou de la direction ou la comptabilit dans une bote d'informatique...

Et donc il y a des frais inhrents, incompressibles,  moins de vouloir rester dans son garage ou son village, comme pour l'informatique..

C'est une industrie, avec au centre l'artiste / une musique / des paroles, comme l'informatique a au centre un crateur d'entreprise et une ide (de logiciel).

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Je vais te citer un exemple concret..
> 
> (_bien que le CD aie t cr dans un pays moins cher que la France_)
> 
> Cot du CD prt  tre amen au distributeur : entre 50 000 et 75 000 euros (location studio + ingnieur du son + photographe + graphiste + salaire des musiciens accompagnant + temps d'enregistrement + divers (coups de tel, presse, etc) + avance  l'artiste (entre 5 et 10 000)), pour de la trs bonne qualit. Environ 25 000 si tu fais moindre qualit (de son et de pochette).
> 
> Avec un auteur/compositeur/interprte = 75% des royauts.
> 
> Ngocier le prix  un distributeur : environ 4 euros le CD (donc 3 euros pour l'artiste, 1 pour le producteur (donc 50 000 CDs (_25 000 si qualit mdiocre_)   vendre pour revenir  zro (sans parler de faire des gains))
> ...


J'ai aussi un cas concret. Si si!

J'ai une amie interprte, qui ont fait un cd avec 4 autres musiciens. Ils ont mis moins d'une semaine pour tout faire. 4 soirs  50euros!
2 000 pour le studio et fabrication de 1000 cd  1euro.

vend le cd  5 euro le bnfice est de  5000-4000=1000 euro.( pour le compositeur)
Pas de presse ni autre intermdiaire. Les bars recoivent les artistes. des fois ils les paient! Les voyages, resto   ect sont inutiles!!!

PS : on peut inprimer les cd au fur et  mesure de la vente!
PS2 : Maintenant ils n'ont plus besoin de studio. Ils ont leur propre machine  ::): (-3000 de perte)

----------


## el_slapper

@Souviron : ce que tu dcris, c'est le modle actuel. Celui qui est vou  mourir. Oui a coute cher tous ces trucs  l'ancienne. Et c'est pour a que a va mourir : il y a moyen de faire bien moins cher. De plus en plus les artistes vont faire leur propre promo par des moyens dcals. Genre internet(mais pas seulement).

Payer 75 000 uros pour lancer un artiste, c'est un risque qui ne se justifie plus avec les moyens modernes de diffusion.

----------


## Invit

Allez, on va continuer avec les articles de gauchiss'. Qu'est ce que vous pensez de ce qu'il dit sur les moyens techniques pour faire appliquer HADOPI : 
http://petaramesh.org/post/2009/03/1...rroseur-arrose
http://petaramesh.org/post/2009/03/1...it-des-limites

----------


## BainE

et oui mais du blues...
Depuis le matraquage merdatique des ilona mitriait, des toto rois du bar, de jean pascal... le blues, le jazz et autres sont des genre musicaux vous a disparaitre tres bientot.
J en suis bien triste, mais c est la triste ralit, y a plus aucun jeune qui ecoute ca, ce genre va s eteindre avec la derniere generation qui en ecoute encore un peu.

Et la on dit merci qui, d avoir pron la diversit, fait evoluer les gouts et surtour avoir donn l oreille musicale a la France entiere en portant aux nues les Mah, les Willem, starlettes mphmeres de l t, sans talent, qui font la joie des voiki et samedi marseille.

Et tout ca sans piratage, ni terrorisme.

[edit] tout ca pour dire que avec 17 000 ventes ton CD est peut etre dans les bonnes ventes de la categorie ?

----------


## Lyche

Avec 14 400 ventes de cd, Madame la prsidente s'est class au top 3 des ventes de cd l'an dernier..

----------


## Barsy

Je suis d'accord avec toi Souviron, produire un CD cote trs cher quand on en vend trs peu (ce sont surtout des frais fixes). Je ne parlerai pas du cas de Matthieu2000 dont la qualit du son sur le CD doit valoir celle d'un bon vinyle.

Mais justement, les producteurs et les majors ont bien compris que les cots de productions sont un manque  gagner. Et que font-ils pour viter a ? facile, ils produisent moins. Plutt que de vendre 10 000 copies de centaines d'albums, ils en vendent 1 million d'un seul. 80% des ventes sont ralises par 20% des albums.

C'est l que l'on voit que l'ancien (actuel) systme est un frein au dveloppement de l'industrie artistique. Et il faut changer tout a.




> et oui mais du blues...
> Depuis le matraquage merdatique des ilona mitriait, des toto rois du bar, de jean pascal... le blues, le jazz et autres sont des genre musicaux vous a disparaitre tres bientot.
> J en suis bien triste, mais c est la triste ralit, y a plus aucun jeune qui ecoute ca, ce genre va s eteindre avec la derniere generation qui en ecoute encore un peu.


Je me considre comme encore jeune (25 ans) et pourtant j'achte Miles Davis, John Coltrane, Duke Ellington, Count Basie, Fat Waller... Je dois tre un extra-terrestre.

----------


## Lyche

> Je me considre comme encore jeune (25 ans) et pourtant j'achte Miles Davis, John Coltrane, Duke Ellington, Count Basie, Fat Waller... Je dois tre un extra-terrestre.


Parce que tu as un minimum de culture, tu fais un travail qui demande un brin de cervelle et que tu as, au fil des annes appris  ne pas trop couter la radio (je suppose) ce qui t'as permis de faire autre chose que d'couter le matraquage mdiatique des musiques actuelles.. Je connais beaucoup de monde de notre gnration qui font a, 24-30ans, mais.. sur les 23-... combien il y en a qui le font?

----------


## BainE

@Barsy

ce que j ai dit ne se base absolument pas sur des chiffres, mais je pense pas etre tres loin de la vrit.

Ils y aura toujours un ou 2 extra-terrestres comme tu dis  :;):  ou les derniers survivants mais dans ton entourage quand tu dis 
"miles davis c est le meilleur au piano"
y en a combien qui relevent ?

Enfin, dans ton entourage, famille, amis vous etes beaucoup a ecouter ces styles ?

----------


## millie

> au fil des annes appris  ne pas trop couter la radio (je suppose) ce qui t'as permis de faire autre chose que d'couter le matraquage mdiatique des musiques actuelles..


Pourquoi le fait d'couter la radio ou la musique actuelle empcherait-il d'couter du jazz ?  :8O:

----------


## Barsy

> "miles davis c est le meilleur au piano"


Je viens de le tester sur ma copine et elle n'est pas tombe dans le panneau (bien qu'elle m'ait dit quelle ne le connaissait que depuis que je lui ai fait couter).

Sinon, niveau radio, j'ai eu ma priode TSF quand j'tais sur Paris (bon, j'ai eu ma priode Skyrock aussi, mais j'tais ado) maintenant sur Nantes, j'coute SUN (pour ceux qui connaissent Nantes).

Mais c'est vrai que malheureusement les NRJ, Skyrock et autre Europe2 font encore beaucoup d'audience en nous repassant les mme morceaux en boucle.

----------


## souviron34

> @Souviron : ce que tu dcris, c'est le modle actuel. Celui qui est vou  mourir. Oui a coute cher tous ces trucs  l'ancienne. Et c'est pour a que a va mourir : il y a moyen de faire bien moins cher. De plus en plus les artistes vont faire leur propre promo par des moyens dcals. Genre internet(mais pas seulement).
> 
> Payer 75 000 uros pour lancer un artiste, c'est un risque qui ne se justifie plus avec les moyens modernes de diffusion.


J'aimerais bien voir comment tu organiseras une tourne via Internet, sans contacts...

Je ne demande qu' tre bloui..  ::D: 

Mme chose pour avoir une bonne pochette, ou justement toucher les droits d'auteur parce que ton morceau a t repris pour une pub de Renault ou Citroen...


.



> Pourquoi le fait d'couter la radio ou la musique actuelle empcherait-il d'couter du jazz ?





> Sinon, niveau radio, j'ai eu ma priode TSF quand j'tais sur Paris (bon, j'ai eu ma priode Skyrock aussi, mais j'tais ado) maintenant sur Nantes, j'coute SUN (pour ceux qui connaissent Nantes).
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que malheureusement les NRJ, Skyrock et autre Europe2 font encore beaucoup d'audience en nous repassant les mme morceaux en boucle.


2 bonnes radio de jazz sur le net :

d'abord l'incontournable FIP :

http://www.radiofrance.fr/services/aide/difflive.php


et puis une excellente radio de Montral !

http://www.couleurjazz.com/

 :8-):

----------


## Lyche

> Pourquoi le fait d'couter la radio ou la musique actuelle empcherait-il d'couter du jazz ?


Parce que les gamins de nos jours pensent que ce qu'on leur matraque  longueur de journe c'est de la musique et en oublie l'art..

----------


## BainE

> Pourquoi le fait d'couter la radio ou la musique actuelle empcherait-il d'couter du jazz ?


Parce que 95 % des radio prefere la "pop anglaise" (dlicieux foutoir de tout ce qui parle anglais et possede une batterie qui rytme) et de rnb avec des madames dvtues (meme sr la radio) ?

----------


## gmotw

> Mme chose pour avoir une bonne pochette, ou justement toucher les droits d'auteur parce que ton morceau a t repris pour une pub de Renault ou Citroen...


Les droits d'auteur, a vient de la loi, pas de la SACEM, hein. Rien ne t'empche d'aller devant les tribunaux (et en plus, tu as toutes les chances de gagner).

----------


## millie

> Parce que 95 % des radio prefere la "pop anglaise" (dlicieux foutoir de tout ce qui parle anglais et possede une batterie qui rytme) et de rnb avec des madames dvtues (meme sr la radio) ?


Bah, j'coute un peu toutes les radios "modernes" actuelles et je me tiens au courant des dernires musiques " la mode". Ca ne m'empche  pas d'couter du jazz, du classique, ou de la musique qui a 20/50 ans et je pense que je suis loin d'tre seul dans ce cas.

----------


## Lyche

> Bah, j'coute un peu toutes les radios "modernes" actuelles et je me tiens au courant des dernires musiques " la mode". Ca ne m'empche  pas d'couter du jazz, du classique, ou de la musique qui a 20/50 ans et je pense que je suis loin d'tre seul dans ce cas.


Comme je disais  Baine, tu fais parties des rares personnes qui font le choix d'aller chercher ailleur l'info, et c'est pour tous les domaines pareils. De nos jours, les Djeunz, coutent NRJ, SkyRock et autres radio libres qui font du matraquage musicale de toutes sortes de "musiques" qui ne sont pas l'art de la musique. Ne prend pas tout ce qui est dis pour toi, tu fais parties des Exception si tu dis a, mais la trs grande majorit des personnes de ton age (notre age  ::aie:: ) s'abrutissent avec des 50cent et autres grand rappeurs amricains ns du trafic de drogue et autres commerces illgaux..
Je le rpte, il ne faut lire les topics avec un minimum d'loignement et ne pas prendre tout pour soit. Les communaut des dveloppeurs ont toujours t dcales des tendances actuelles, c'est un fait, nous sommes supprieurs  ::aie::  !!

----------


## millie

> tu fais parties des rares personnes qui font le choix d'aller chercher ailleur l'info


Bah justement, ce que je disais, c'est que je pense tre loin d'tre un cas isol.

----------


## jbrasselet

Oui enfin sauf qu'aprs il y a ce qu'on appelles les gouts musicaux de chacun.
Personnellement je me suis essay un peu au blues et au jazz et je n'y arrive tout simplement pas.

Moi je veux du rock et de manire gnrale ce qui passe sur le mouv  ::mouarf::

----------


## millie

> Personnellement je me suis essay un peu au blues et au jazz et je n'y arrive tout simplement pas.


Cela dit, 95% de ce qui se fait en jazz, je trouve que c'est de la soupe  ::aie:: 

Pourcentage plus lev que pour les autres types de musique (quoique la musique contemporaine bat des records)

----------


## Lyche

Amy Winehouse !!qui aurait du s'appeler Amy Cocanehouse !! vous trouvez pas qu'elle a la classe cette "diva" qui n'a mme plus un bout de chaire sur les os?
Duffy et autres.. toujours les mmes rythmes, les mmes timbres de voies.. On nous fait couter du jazz et du blues sur les ondes mais il faut voir quelle daube c'est aussi..

----------


## talapoga

> [..]
> Duffy et autres.. toujours les mmes rythmes, les mmes timbres de voies.. On nous fait couter du jazz et du blues sur les ondes mais il faut voir quelle daube c'est aussi..


Toujours les mmes rythmes ... Ben oui, du blues sans shuffle, c'est du rock !
Sinon, le rap et le hiphop ont aussi un mme rythme ...

----------


## souviron34

> Parce que 95 % des radio prefere la "pop anglaise" (dlicieux foutoir de tout ce qui parle anglais et possede une batterie qui rytme) et de rnb avec des madames dvtues (meme sr la radio) ?


une batterie ??? une boite  rythmes ou un ordi, plutt, oui..  ::aie:: 





> Les droits d'auteur, a vient de la loi, pas de la SACEM, hein. Rien ne t'empche d'aller devant les tribunaux (et en plus, tu as toutes les chances de gagner).


C'est exactement ce que je disais.. Si tu as l'envie et le temps de t'emmerder  aller faire les dmarches, faire de la comptabilit, remplir des deandes de paiements, vrifier les statistiques de passage  la radio (_toutes les radios_) , faire la rpartition entre auteur, compositeur, et interprte, faire des procs, prendre des avocats, etc etc, libre  toi..

Mais les diteurs sont spcifiquement faits pour a...


Mais c'est comme pour tout : sous prtexte de payer moins cher, tu peux tout faire toi-mme...  ::roll:: 





> Amy Winehouse !!qui aurait du s'appeler Amy Cocanehouse !! vous trouvez pas qu'elle a la classe cette "diva" qui n'a mme plus un bout de chaire sur les os?


C'est une grande voix..

Et si c'est la coke qui te drange, alors il n'y aura plus beaucoup de musiciens que tu pourras couter... (_exit les Stones, Phil Collins, ACDC, Veronique Sanson, Lavilliers, Bashung, Renaud, et quelques milliers d'autres..._)

----------


## Lyche

C'est pas la coke qui me drranges, tous les "artistes" en prnnent, mais ils ne sont pas nombreux  avoir pris un melon si gros qu'ils en arrivent  consommer sur scne..

----------


## BainE

@millie

je dis ca mais j ai peut etre tord (j aimerai bien avoir tord meme), c'est juste que je discute pas mal musique avec les gens et le jazz ressort pas souvent (encore moins le blues).

@souviron
bah, AC/DC picole mais se drogue pas 
(je me sent aussi decu que quand j ai su pour le pere noel :'()

----------


## souviron34

> mais ils ne sont pas nombreux  avoir pris un melon si gros qu'ils en arrivent  consommer sur scne..


T'as pas t  beaucoup de concerts alors..

Non, a c'est parce qu'une certaine presse (bien pensante) d'une certaine socit (bien pensante) en parle...

Mais le nombre de concerts dmarrant en retard ou annuls pour cause de "maladie" est largement la majorit...

----------


## souviron34

> @souviron
> bah, AC/DC picole mais se drogue pas 
> (je me sent aussi decu que quand j ai su pour le pere noel :'()


Pt't ben pour eux, mais la coke est monnaire courante dans les backstages, et les amphetes, et l'alcool, et tout un tas de substances....

(_on pourrait ajouter Ray Charles, Armstrong, Michel Delpech, Kiss, et des milliers...._)

Donc je me rpte : Amy n'est en rien un cas particulier...

----------


## Lyche

Il y a une diffrence entre prendre un rail trop fort avant le concert, donc dans les coulisses, et le faire pendant que tu chantes.. en tout cas moi, je fais cette distinction..

----------


## millie

> c'est juste que je discute pas mal musique avec les gens et le jazz ressort pas souvent (encore moins le blues).


C'est normal, c'est tout pourri  ::mouarf:: 
Par contre, c'est vrai que je trouve plus de gens qui aime le classique/romantique que le jazz.

----------


## souviron34

> Il y a une diffrence entre prendre un rail trop fort avant le concert, donc dans les coulisses, et le faire pendant que tu chantes.. en tout cas moi, je fais cette distinction..


Bof.. Et les "petites bouteilles d'eau" sur scne, a te dit rien ??

Et les "dash" (_petites sorties en courant_) hors de scne ?

Je crois que l encore une fois tu te laisses aller  ce qu'en dit la presse bien pensante "pas vu pas pris"...

----------


## Lyche

Hey, j'ai plus 15ans, je sais faire la part des choses entre ce que je lis, ce que je vois et ce que je sais.. Ce que je veux te dire, c'est qu'il y a toujours une faon de faire les choses qui sont plus ou moins "discrtes", mais te mettre de la poudre dans le nez devant 5000 personnes, a passe quand mme moins inaperue que boire de l'alcool dans une bouteille d'eau.. Elle est irrespectueuse de son public, elle pourrait avoir la plus belle voix du monde (pour certain c'est dj le cas), tre la chanteuse la plus belle du monde (il reste pas grand chose  ::aie::  ) Je ne l'aimerais pas plus. La vie prive, la drogue, l'alcool, c'est une chose, mais il y a un respect  avoir envers le public que beaucoup n'ont pas mais elle,  mon sens, c'est bien plus flagrant.. mais.. c'est une "diva" alors on lui pardonne.. moi pas.
Et puis, je crois que l'on drive totalement du sujet l  ::aie:: .

----------


## BainE

A la Jimy Hendrix, une entaille sur le front, une peu de CC dans le bandeau et c'est parti pour le show !!!

----------


## r0d

> Amy Winehouse !!qui aurait du s'appeler Amy Cocanehouse !! vous trouvez pas qu'elle a la classe cette "diva" qui n'a mme plus un bout de *chaire* sur les os?


Je sais pas. Par contre, je la verrais bien obtenir une *chaire* de psychologie, spcialit toxicologie  ::lol:: 




> Duffy et autres.. toujours les mmes rythmes, les mmes timbres de *voies*..


En tout cas, ces gens l sont mieux sur scne qu'en tat d'brit sur les *voies* publiques  ::mrgreen:: 




> je dis ca mais j ai peut etre *tord* (j aimerai bien avoir *tord* meme)


Oui mais attention, car le *tort* tue!  ::mouarf:: 

Je sais pas si c'est matre capello qui a pris possession de mon corps cette nuit  ou si, plus probablement, *il y a du relchement sur ce forum*!  ::aie::   :;):

----------


## r0d

> A la Jimy Hendrix, une entaille sur le front, une peu de CC dans le bandeau et c'est parti pour le show !!!


C'tait pas de la C, c'tait du LSD (qui n'tait pas encore interdit  l'poque aux USA).

----------


## souviron34

> ...Elle est irrespectueuse de son public, ...La vie prive, la drogue, l'alcool, c'est une chose, mais il y a un respect  avoir envers le public que beaucoup n'ont pas mais elle,  mon sens, c'est bien plus flagrant.. mais.. c'est une "diva" alors on lui pardonne.. moi pas.


Non, c'est qu'un chanteur, ou chanteuse, tu l'apprcies pour sa voix, pas pour son comportement..

(_et c'est d'ailleurs pareil pour ses opinions politiques. Il n'est que quelqu'un comme un autre_).

La seule chose de diffrent entre un (bon) chanteur et nous c'est sa voix. Le reste on s'en f.ut.. Que ce soit un salaud, un con, un drogu, pervers, ou autre, n'a aucune influence sur le fait que sa voix soit bien ou pas...





> Et puis, je crois que l'on drive totalement du sujet l .


C'est vrai   ::D:

----------


## lper

> Non, c'est qu'un chanteur, ou chanteuse, tu l'apprcies pour sa voix, pas pour son comportement..
> 
> La seule chose de diffrent entre un (bon) chanteur et nous c'est sa voix. Le reste on s'en f.ut.. Que ce soit un salaud, un con, un drogu, pervers, ou autre, n'a aucune influence sur le fait que sa voix soit bien ou pas...


Mais alors vraiment pas du tout d'accord avec toi !
La personnalit du chanteur est au contraire trs importante pour moi pour pouvoir l'apprcier...L'exemple con, si Pol Pot tait chanteur...

----------


## Lyche

Je vais faire mon chiant, mais elle manque de respect envers son publique, sa vie prive ne me regarde pas, elle pourrait tre sado maso, ou n'importe quoi de dranger dans sa tte, que je n'accepte pas le fait qu'elle annonce faire des concerts, qu'elle refuse d'y aller (c'est pas un rail trop sec qu'elle a pris, elle n'a pas voulu s'y prsenter 2ans d'affil) qu'elle ne se cache pas dans ses concerts pour se droguer, qu'elle frappe ses fan (oui elle a envoy une fan  l'hpital pour un autographe) C'est a qui m'est insupportable chez elle. Elle crache dans la soupe, et a, je ne cautionne pas..

Mon avis est expos, je ne nourrirais plus le troll par les morceaux de AW !  ::aie:: 

On retourne au sujet initial? cette loi qui nous  ::evilred::  tous?

----------


## souviron34

> Mais alors vraiment pas du tout d'accord avec toi !
> La personnalit du chanteur est au contraire trs importante pour moi pour pouvoir l'apprcier...L'exemple con, si Pol Pot tait chanteur...


Et ??

Si sa voix c'tait Caruso ou Pavarotti ??

Est-ce que le fait d'tre un salaud empcherait le fait qu'il soit la plus belle voix de la plante ??

----------


## Lyche

> Et ??
> 
> Si sa voix c'tait Caruso ou Pavarotti ??
> 
> Est-ce que le fait d'tre un salaud empcherait le fait qu'il soit la plus belle voix de la plante ??


Feu Pavarotti  ::triste::

----------


## souviron34

> Elle crache dans la soupe, et a, je ne cautionne pas..


Non, elle son truc c'est de chanter..

La soupe, c'est son agent et producteur..

Elle visiblement elle en a rien  faire.. 

Donc elle ne crache pas dans la soupe... La meilleure preuve est que justement elle resuse de donner les concerts.. Et de la part de son agent et de son producteur, c'est dans leur soupe qu'elle crache.. Elle chanterait gratuitement.. Les vrais sont comme a... Tu n'y peux rien, personne n'y peux rien...





> On retourne au sujet initial? cette loi qui nous  tous?


Oui  ::king::

----------


## lper

> Et ??
> 
> Si sa voix c'tait Caruso ou Pavarotti ??
> 
> Est-ce que le fait d'tre un salaud empcherait le fait qu'il soit la plus belle voix de la plante ??


J'ai bien prcis pour mon ressenti personnel, a pourra tre la plus belle voix de l'univers, je ne pourrais pas l'apprcier, l'tat d'esprit est trs important pour tre  l'coute d'une musique, valable aussi pour un film...
Demande aux rsidents de Guantanamo si ils achteront du heavy metal  leur sortie. ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Demande aux rsidents de Guantanamo si ils achteront du heavy metal  leur sortie.


 :8O:  le rapport entre Guantanmo et le Heavy Metal ?  ::koi::

----------


## lper

> le rapport entre Guantanmo et le Heavy Metal ?


Juste une tentative d'humour un peu dplace, je reconnais :
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua...americain.html

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Et si c'est la coke qui te drange, alors il n'y aura plus beaucoup de musiciens que tu pourras couter... (_exit les Stones, Phil Collins, ACDC, Veronique Sanson, Lavilliers, Bashung, Renaud, et quelques milliers d'autres..._)


Ces artistes veulent soutenir la loi Hapodi pour acheter de la coke!

Fallais le dire plus tt!!!

----------


## Lyche

Trop tard pour Bashung, il n'aura pas connu les anne d'or de la loi Hadopi  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Bon faut se rveiller les gars, cette loi ne doit pas passer !!!

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/49...matrix-fon.htm

----------


## BainE

Le nouveau Wampas est dans les bacs !

un ptit extrait de circonstance :
U.N.I.V.E.R.S.A.L.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Et ??
> 
> Si sa voix c'tait Caruso ou Pavarotti ??
> 
> Est-ce que le fait d'tre un salaud empcherait le fait qu'il soit la plus belle voix de la plante ??


On peut aussi synthtiser une voix! D'ailleurs ces chanteurs, on les voit plus souvent  moiti nus. 

J'ai aussi entendu que les personnes qui savent chanter n'ont pas pu pass startac/nouveau start car ils ne sont pas mdiatique! La voie ne suffit pas pour qu'un gros producteur t'aide...

En tout cas je n'achterai pas les cd du sa***

----------


## Invit

> Si sa voix c'tait Caruso ou Pavarotti ??


Bah y a qu' voir les ventes de CD de Carla avant ou aprs son mariage. Ou la notorit de Bigard.

----------


## souviron34

> On peut aussi synthtiser une voix! D'ailleurs ces chanteurs, on les voit plus souvent  moiti nus.


 :8O: 

Caruso ou Pavarotti  moiti nus ??

 :8O:  :8O: 

je crois que tu ne sais pas qui c'est...  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

> Caruso ou Pavarotti  moiti nus ??
> 
> 
> 
> je crois que tu ne sais pas qui c'est...


Ca ressemblerait  peu prs  ca 
http://www.kewego.nl/video/iLyROoaftYdM.html

(attention, mchant site qui a pas pay les droits d'auteur!)

----------


## Lyche

Ce sont des (c'tait) chanteurs d'Opra.. Pas vraiment le genre 50cent ou autres trucs dbiles et sans intert..

----------


## lper

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/49...ga-echelon.htm
no comment... ::(:

----------


## Captain_JS

> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/49...ga-echelon.htm
> no comment...


Waouh  :8O:  c'est tout ce que j'ai toujours voulu faire en IA sans jamais avoir os le penser  ::king:: 
En plus vu comment la DGA travaille ils sont pas prt d'avoir ne serait-ce que l'ombre d'une bta ...  ::yaisse2::

----------


## tchize_

mdr, en fait ce qu'il veulent, c'est un backup de l'internet, ralis chaque jour  ::D: 

J'ose mme pas imaginer la taille des tuyaux qu'ils prvoient  ::D:

----------


## gmotw

> mdr, en fait ce qu'il veulent, c'est un backup de l'internet, ralis chaque jour 
> 
> J'ose mme pas imaginer la taille des tuyaux qu'ils prvoient


Je veux bien savoir le budget qu'ils veulent mettre l-dedans.  ::aie:: 
Ils devraient demander  Albanel de le faire, elle s'y connat tellement bien en informatique...

----------


## tchize_

Touriste: C'est un Oloduc?
Guide: Non
Touriste: C'est un gazoduc?
Guide: Non
Touriste qu'est-ce que c'est alors?
Guide: C'est un herissoduc!

----------


## lper

L'humour belge m'aura toujours sci... ::mrgreen:: voir hrisser le poil... ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport  ::aie::

----------


## zandru

Hadopi est contre un nouveau vote des eurodputs >> lien

Un autre plomb dans l'aile de ce projet de loi ! ::king:: 

Les eurodputs ont vot trs massivement contre la suppression de l'accs internet des citoyens (425 voix contre 25).
Mme Albanel va avoir du mal  passer sa loi maintenant. ::D:

----------


## Filippo

Je me drape de noir.

----------


## Lyche

Bon, certains sont fan, d'autres non, mais Cali  dclarer un truc du genre "C'est normal que les gens pirate, vue le prix des CD et la qualit de ces derniers". D'autres disent le contraire, mme chez les artistes cette loi sme la discorde..

----------


## BainE

> Bon, certains sont fan, d'autres non, mais Cali  dclarer un truc du genre "C'est normal que les gens pirate, vue le prix des CD et la qualit de ces derniers". D'autres disent le contraire, mme chez les artistes cette loi sme la discorde..


Il a dit que les voleurs c etait lui et les maisons de disques  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

Ouai voil, j'ai lut a en 2-2 ce matin dans le mtro j'ai pas retenu exactement la phrase, mais a m'a fait plaisir que de voir que mme certains artistes le disent.. par contre lui il va avoir du mal  retrouver un major  ::aie::  ou il dit a juste pour plaire  plus de monde..

----------


## millie

> mais Cali  dclarer un truc du genre "C'est normal que les gens pirate, vue le prix des CD et la qualit de ces derniers".


"pirater" un CD de qualit mdiocre, a me semble un peu dbile  ::aie::

----------


## _skip

Ca peut arriver, genre c'est un truc moyen pour lequel on n'est pas d'accord de payer plein pot, par contre si on peut l'avoir gratuit... Pourquoi pas?

C'est pour a que les chiffres sur le piratage sont si levs, en considrant chaque tlchargement comme une vente manque (au tarif plein pot) sans tenir compte du fait que peut tre 9 fois sur 10, la personne qui a pirat une *oeuvre de cration artistique au format numrique* n'aurait jamais sorti son porte-monnaie de sa poche.

----------


## gmotw

> Ca peut arriver, genre c'est un truc moyen pour lequel on n'est pas d'accord de payer plein pot, par contre si on peut l'avoir gratuit... Pourquoi pas?
> 
> C'est pour a que les chiffres sur le piratage sont si levs, en considrant chaque tlchargement comme une vente manque (au tarif plein pot) sans tenir compte du fait que peut tre 9 fois sur 10, la personne qui a pirat une *oeuvre de cration artistique au format numrique* n'aurait jamais sorti son porte-monnaie de sa poche.


Conclusion: 
faites comme avant: soyez radins.  ::D:

----------


## BainE

Bon a part Cali, y en a d autres (je les prefere en plus) qui sont contre hadopi.

un excellent interview d un excellent groupe contre cette loi de m*rde

----------


## millie

> Ca peut arriver, genre c'est un truc moyen pour lequel on n'est pas d'accord de payer plein pot, par contre si on peut l'avoir gratuit... Pourquoi pas?


Ah ouais, j'ai compris. Un peu comme Windows en fait  ::aie::

----------


## _skip

J'ai jet un oeil  ces 52... Je suis surpris nanmoins de lire le nom de Renaud dans la liste...

Si je peux les rassurer tout de suite, particulirement Diams et Kmaro. Ce n'est pas avec moi qu'ils perdent de l'argent. *Trop du bon son ou, c'Trop dla bonn loi*. Je suis moi aussi dans l'incapacit de boycotter des chanteurs que j'couterai pas mme aprs avoir t frapp par la foudre.

Les autres, culpabilisez! A cause de vous Johnny en est rduit  se ridiculiser dans les pubs Optic 2000 puisqu'il a pas assez de sous.

Bon dsol pour ce troll, je sais que c'est pas malin mais ce genre de chose me donne tellement envie d'ironiser que a me fait faire des posts stupides.

----------


## Invit

> un excellent interview d un excellent groupe contre cette loi de m*rde


Et c'est tous des papys ! Comme quoi, ce n'est pas une question de gnration. Il y a bien Renan Luce du ct de la loi  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Les autres, culpabilisez! A cause de vous Johnny en est rduit  se ridiculiser dans les pubs Optic 2000 puisqu'il a pas assez de sous.


Il en a tellement plus de sous johnny qu'il a pay 700 000 d'impts en suisse.. Je voudrais bien qu'on me vole tous les jours et payer un ISF pareil moi..

----------


## lper

Johnny et Cali sont sur l'Hadopi... Cali tombe de haut...Qu'est-ce qui reste ? ::aie::

----------


## _skip

Le plus surprenant est quand mme Renaud, je me demande mme si c'est pas lgrement contradictoire avec ses textes d'alors sur la libert et les droits du petit.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Quand Stphane Guillon pirate sa mre

----------


## lper

Cool, ils sont de plus en plus forts !!! ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll:: 
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/49...dis-fiscal.htm
Et l'Europe dans tout a ??? :8O:

----------


## Mdinoc

> Quand Stphane Guillon pirate sa mre


*Request denied by WatchGuard HTTP proxy.*
*Reason:* one or more categories denied helper='Travail.1' details='Adult/Sexually Explicit' 

Peut-on avoir un rsum "safe" de cette histoire?

----------


## Invit

Hmm, y a que le Luxembourg je crois qui est  la fois un paradis fiscal et dans l'UE. Et puis de doute faon, c'est mme pas sr qu'elle passe tout court au niveau europen cette loi.

Ils sont mignons, parce qu'ils font cet amendement en visant clairement Johnny, mais comme depuis le dbut, ils se focalisent sur la musique et oublient le cin et l'informatique. Pour pouvoir pirater un film il faut quoi ? Que le ralisateur vive en Suisse ? L'acteur principal ? L'ensemble du staff ?
Et ceux qui sont en Suisse juste parce que c'est chez eux et pas pour les impts, comme Stephan Eicher, ils deviennent quoi ?

----------


## SirDarken

D'un cot je trouve cela normal, on punie le francais avec l'argent de ses impts, ce n'est pas pour un artiste qui profite d'tre  l'tranger pour ne pas payer les siens.

Mme si je reconnai que c'est trs limite comme amendement vis  vis des droits d'auteurs vu ce qu'on nous colle sur le dos et bien pas grave.

A ce tirer une balle dans le pied autant le faire correctement lol.

----------


## Mdinoc

De toute faon, la pche tant finie, cet amendement n'a plus d'importance.

J'aurais prfr que le gouvernement nous annonce que la loi elle-mme tait un poisson d'avril...

----------


## Filippo

Quand il s'agit de baisser la tva on ne peut pas  cause de l'EUrope; l pour hadopi, l'Europe on s'en fiche et la France se met hors-la-loi.

 ::lol::

----------


## Lyche

Sachant que johnny n'as pas trop de problmes ct tlchargement puisque son public est compos en grande partie de Fan et qu'il fait des trucs pour fan. Des Vinyles numrots (qui donnent la classe) des cd coffrets collectors et autres lubies du genre qui font qu'un fan achte et ne tlcharge pas.. sachant qu'il n'a que ses fan qui l'coutent  ::aie:: 
La plupart de ses revenus sont extra-disques. Concerts, publicit (OOOptique 2000 !!) et autres trucs que je ne connais surement pas.. Ils ont surtout fait a pour "soulager" la loi et pour "tenter" de faire passer la pillule..

----------


## om

Venez  l'Assemble Nationale ce soir 21h !

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> *Request denied by WatchGuard HTTP proxy.*
> *Reason:* one or more categories denied helper='Travail.1' details='Adult/Sexually Explicit' 
> 
> Peut-on avoir un rsum "safe" de cette histoire?


 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: . 


J'ai pirat ma mre

----------


## Bathou

Comment dire...

Par contre j'ai vu ici que seulement 2,5% des dputs avaient vot... c'est possible qu'une loi passe avec si peu de dputs prsents...??  :8O: auquel cas, c'est une belle anarque l'Assemble nationale... ::cfou:: 

 ::pleure::  ::pleure::  ::pleure::

----------


## souviron34

> c'est possible qu'une loi passe avec si peu de dputs prsents...?? auquel cas, c'est une belle anarque l'Assemble nationale...


avec 2.5% je ne sais pas, mais c'tait une des propositions de Sarko candidat, d'instaurer une pnalit pour ceux ne se rendant pas aux sessions, et en particulier aux votes.. 

Mais personne tait d'accord  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

Fait chauffer les noeuds TOR, va y avoir de l'anonymisation sous peu ^^


Voyez le bon cot des choses, vous tre libre de pirater autant que vous voulez tant que vous avez pas eu d'avertissement  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

Donc c'est pass avec 25 dputs votants.. Vive la dmocratie Franaise..

----------


## lper

Super !  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

Y a un truc prvu pour suspendre la sance si un certain quorum de dput n'est pas runi. Mais pour a il faudrait qu'on ait une opposition...

Pour les paradis fiscaux, est-ce que a va concerner la liste noire seulement ou aussi la liste grise. Si c'est a, y a que les chanteurs Costa-Ricains, Malaisiens, Philippins et Uruguayens qu'on pourra pirater  ::aie::

----------


## Filippo

seulement 25 dputs qui votent c'est inadmissible.

Ce systme n'est pas moral.

----------


## Lyche

Le systme l'est, les connards qui nous "reprsentent" le sont moins..

----------


## r0d

> Le systme l'est, les connards qui nous "reprsentent" le sont moins..


Je pense exactement l'inverse. Les "connards", en question sont des gens comme tout le monde. Il sont dans une structure et font ce que nous ferions si nous tions  leur place. Le problme c'est que nous ne serons jamais  leur place parce le systme ne le permet pas.

Je note au passage que vous tes nettement plus remonts dans le cas le Hadopi, qui est une loi tellement ridicule qu'elle sera certainement abandonne avant d'tre mise en place, alors que personne n'a rien dit - ici sur dvp - pour le TCE: alors que la population avait vot non par rfrendum, les dputs l'ont fait passer "par derrire", ce qui me semble bien plus grave en terme de dysfonctionnement dmocratique.

----------


## Matthieu2000

Suite au vote, en cas de coupure on ne paierait pas l'accs  internet
Dans le cas par exemple de free 
2999 : internet+tel+tv
2999 : internet

En faisant la diffrence, j'obtiens
0 : tel+tv

Est ce que c'est une incitation  tlcharger illgalement?
 ::arf::  ::sm::  ::koi::  ::koi::  ::scarymov::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## gmotw

> Je note au passage que vous tes nettement plus remonts dans le cas le Hadopi, qui est une loi tellement ridicule qu'elle sera certainement abandonne avant d'tre mise en place, alors que personne n'a rien dit - ici sur dvp - pour le TCE: alors que la population avait vot non par rfrendum, les dputs l'ont fait passer "par derrire", ce qui me semble bien plus grave en terme de dysfonctionnement dmocratique.


C'est parce que a touche un domaine que l'on connait. Et finalement, on se rend vraiment compte  quel point ces gens ont un manque de connaissance sur les sujets qu'ils lgifrent et  quel point ils s'en foutent.

----------


## souviron34

> Donc c'est pass avec 25 dputs votants.. Vive la dmocratie Franaise..





> seulement 25 dputs qui votent c'est inadmissible.
> 
> Ce systme n'est pas moral.


le systme est le mme que pour le vote "normal" : chacun a le droit de proposer une procuration. 

Il faudrait donc savoir le nombre de votes _effectifs_ avant de juger de l'inadmisssibilit ou non de la reprsentation et de la dmocratie franaise.. une prsence de 25 dputs ne veut pas dire un vote de 25 dputs.

Maintenant, une observation : si les tenants du "contre" et de l'absurdit,  gauche, avaient vraiment trouvs a absurde, porquoi ne se sont-ils pas dplacs massivement pour voter _(rappelez-vous les 8500 amendements contre le CNE...)_ ??? Alors maintenant ils disent "c'est absurde".. Mais a c'est purement de la politique politicienne, et a me dgote..

----------


## lper

> Je note au passage que vous tes nettement plus remonts dans le cas le Hadopi, qui est une loi tellement ridicule qu'elle sera certainement abandonne avant d'tre mise en place.


Ben peut-tre que non, car pour moi c'est surtout le fait de lgitimiser les surveillances des changes rseaux qui me parait tre grave...

Tiens d'ailleurs si on remplaait EDF par ..... ::aie:: 
http://blog.greenpeace.fr/
http://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fran...ner-greenpeace

----------


## stigmate101

Plus rien  dire ...

███████████████

----------


## loufab

Le black-out ne va pas les gner.

Renommer chaque fichiers  tlcharger, pages internet et autres par le nom d'une oeuvre protge. L a va les faire tourner en bourrique.

----------


## tchize_

ils ont dj des boites prives qui collectent les signatures de fichier pour es associer au contenu, indpendement du nom de fichier. alors renomer va pas les faire chier

----------


## Mdinoc

S'il s'agit de signatures, ne suffirait-il pas de pourrir les tags ?

D'un autre ct, cela pourrirait aussi les trackers / seeds eux-mmes...

----------


## tchize_

c'est ls signatures utilises par les logiciels P2P, tu pourri les signature, tu pourri le download. Ca fait des annes que c'est dj en cours. Qui, ici, n'a jamais eu le malheur de tlcharger taxi3 alors qu'il pensait tlcharger un film X (Ou c'est l'inverse d'habitude? je sais plus) :p

----------


## Luc Orient

Moi je suis pour la loi et je suis contre les voleurs ...

Les principes qu'on m'a inculqu, il y a longtemps vu mon ge, me disent que voler le travail des autres ce n'est pas bien. Maintenant, peut tre que les valeurs ont chang dans notre socit moderne mais alors je serais en complet dcalage  ...

Ce culte du tout gratuit li parfois  l'internet m'nerve tout particulirement ...

----------


## Mdinoc

Sauf que ce n'est pas de a qu'on parle ici:
La loi est disproportionne, dangereuse et ne rsoudra pas les problmes de piratage pour autant.

En clair, elle pose de graves problmes et n'en rsout en ralit aucun.

----------


## Luc Orient

> ... La loi est disproportionne, dangereuse et ne rsoudra pas les problmes de piratage pour autant.
> 
> En clair, elle pose de graves problmes et n'en rsout en ralit aucun.


a c'est ce que tu penses ... est-ce que tu peux admettre que d'autres aient un avis diffrent ?

Et puis, il me semble que la question a t tranche, l'Assemble Nationale, manation du peuple souverain, cf. la Constitution franaise, a vot ... reste  voir ce que fera le Snat ...

Si cette loi est contraire  la Constitution et porte atteinte aux liberts fondamentales cites notamment dans son prambule, alors je fais confiance au Conseil Constitutionnel pour la censurer.   

Dura lex sed lex ...

----------


## Mdinoc

D'autres comme une femme qui a montr son manque total de connaissance du sujet  plusieurs reprises?

----------


## Barsy

> Moi je suis pour la loi et je suis contre les voleurs ...
> 
> Les principes qu'on m'a inculqu, il y a longtemps vu mon ge, me disent que voler le travail des autres ce n'est pas bien. Maintenant, peut tre que les valeurs ont chang dans notre socit moderne mais alors je serais en complet dcalage  ...
> 
> Ce culte du tout gratuit li parfois  l'internet m'nerve tout particulirement ...


Et voler l'argent des autres est-ce aussi honorable ? Comment ce fait-il par exemple qu'aprs avoir pay 10 ma place de cin ( deux a fait 20), je doive en plus assister  20 minutes de publicit avant d'avoir mon film ? Comment ce fait-il que les DVD des films cotent 25 alors que dans la plus grande majorit des cas l'exploitation en salle suffit  elle seule  faire des bnfices ? Comment se fait-il que parmis la foule d'artiste que compte la France, une infime partie gagne des sommes faramineuses alors que le reste galre pour trouver sa place ?

Un exemple, je suis all  la Fnac il y a peu, au rayon DVD des sries, le coffret d'une saison de MacGyver est vendu au mme prix qu'une saison de Desperate Housewives alors qu'il y a 20 ans d'cart entre les sries...

Le "Tout gratuit" comme tu dis se dveloppe parce que l'offre n'est pas/plus intressante et non pas parce que les gens sont des radins. D'ailleurs certaines tude montrent (dont une du ministre de la culture) que les gens qui tlchargent sont aussi ceux qui achtent le plus.

Sinon, pour en revenir au parlement, le snat vote avant l'assemble et ils ont valid la loi. Pour ce qui est de '"l'assemble nationale cense reprsenter le peuple souverain", je te rpondrais que c'est bien joli, les petits oiseaux tout a, mais en ralit, on assiste  une dpendance du parti majoritaire de l'assemble par rapport  l'Elyse, c'est bien simple, ils votent sans discuter. L'excutif s'immisce dans le lgislatif (et bientt dans le judiciaire avec la suppression du juge d'instruction).

----------


## tchize_

Je crois, personnellement, qu'au del de l'innaplicabilit technique de cette loi, le gros problme qui a t soulev depuis le dbut, c'est la mise en place d'une prsemption de culpabilit. Ce n'est plus  la justice de dmontrer que tu es coupable d'un dlit, c'est  toi de prouver auprs d'organismes extrieurs  la justice que tu n'es pas coupable. Au del des problmes de savoir si le piratage nuit vraiment  l'industrie culturelle et si graver une copie pirate c'est prendre de l'argent dans la poche de l'diteur (je laisse les docteurs dans les universits faire des tudes l dessus), le problme c'est le fond de cette loi qui va a l'encontre de quelques principes qu'on trouve dans beaucoup de dmocratie. Droit  la dfense, droit  la vie prive, prsemption d'innocence.


Imagine ceci:

ton facteur a l'obligation d'ouvrir tout ton courrier pour s'assurer que t'as bien le droit de recevoir tout ce qui est dedans. Si il trouve quelque chose d'illgal, il note a sur un petit calepin et te livre quand mme le courier. Ensuite tu recois une amende a payer. Comment tu te dfend? La seule preuve c'est ce que le facteur a not sur son callepin. Comment protger ta vie prive? Toute ta correspondance est lue par ton facteur.

T'accepterais tout a de ton facteur?

----------


## _skip

On ose imaginer que tout cela aura un cot en infrastructure. Au niveau des comptences des dcideurs, le firewall openoffice, c'tait quand mme un peu beaucoup.

Nous autres n'avons plus qu' esprer que cette ide novatrice et gniale reste  jamais entre les frontires franaises.

Je pense de toutes manires que celui qui veut pirater, quip d'un compte newsgroup avec SSL, d'un disque externe ou de vmware, ou mme simplement de Tor, il devrait s'en sortir. Dj c'est complexe de filtrer correctement un protocole.

Ils peuvent peut tre compter sur l'effet dissuasif?

----------


## tchize_

l'effet dissuasif? Au contraire, maintenant en farcne t'es libre de pirater, parce que la premire fois que tu te fera choper t'aura juste un avertissement, peu importe la quantit  ::D: . Donc TOR + P2P et hop, inchoppable et droit dans les bottes avec la loi, mme plus  se cacher ^^

----------


## Mdinoc

Sauf que d'aprs un de mes amis, l'avertissement est la procdure standard, mais reste facultatif. En gros, c'est de la propagande, et rien n'empche de te couper ta connexion du premier coup.

Par contre, je n'ai pas de preuve de a...

----------


## tchize_

> rien n'empche de te couper ta connexion du premier coup..


En mme temps, tu tlcharge comme un porc, et la seul rprimande sera 'utilise le wifi de ton voisin pendant 1 an  partir de maintenant', beaucoup moins risqu qu'avant. Sans compter l'europe qui considre que l'accs internet fait, au meme titre que l'accs au tlphone,  l'eau et  l'electricit, partie des services qu'on peut pas te couper  ::):

----------


## loufab

> Et puis, il me semble que la question a t tranche, l'Assemble Nationale, manation du peuple souverain, cf. la Constitution franaise, a vot ... reste  voir ce que fera le Snat ...


a fait longtemps que l'Assemble Nationale n'est plus "l'manation du peuple souverain" mais celle d'une poigne de lobbyistes.  :8-):

----------


## Luc Orient

> a fait longtemps que l'Assemble Nationale n'est plus "l'manation du peuple souverain" mais celle d'une poigne de lobbyistes.


a c'est ton opinion ... je la respecte certes, mais ce n'est pas la mienne ...

----------


## Barsy

> a c'est ton opinion ... je la respecte certes, mais ce n'est pas la mienne ...


a c'est de l'argumentation. Comme je l'ai dit dans mon prcdent message, le plus inquitant est le fait que l'assemble devienne de plus en plus le bras de l'Elyse. Combien de fois a-t-on vu des dputs UMP dirent qu'ils ne sont pas d'accord au sujet d'une loi du gouvernement pour changer d'avis trs peu de temps aprs (souvent aprs une entrevue avec Sarkozy). Le vrai problme actuel est que le lgislatif et l'excutif commencent  ne faire plus qu'un et cela est un rel danger pour le "peuple souverain".

Je rappelle aussi que Sarkozy veut supprimer les juges d'instruction pour pouvoir avoir un pied dans le judiciaire et qu'il contrle les mdias publics (avec la loi rcente sur la nommination du patron des chaines publiques) et les mdias priv (Bollor et Bouygues tant de grands amis de notre prsident). 

Personnellement, je suis trs inquiet quant au devenir de notre pays...

----------


## el_slapper

> a c'est de l'argumentation. Comme je l'ai dit dans mon prcdent message, le plus inquitant est le fait que l'assemble devienne de plus en plus le bras de l'Elyse. Combien de fois a-t-on vu des dputs UMP dirent qu'ils ne sont pas d'accord au sujet d'une loi du gouvernement pour changer d'avis trs peu de temps aprs (souvent aprs une entrevue avec Sarkozy). Le vrai problme actuel est que le lgislatif et l'excutif commencent  ne faire plus qu'un et cela est un rel danger pour le "peuple souverain".
> 
> Je rappelle aussi que Sarkozy veut supprimer les juges d'instruction pour pouvoir avoir un pied dans le judiciaire et qu'il contrle les mdias publics (avec la loi rcente sur la nommination du patron des chaines publiques) et les mdias priv (Bollor et Bouygues tant de grands amis de notre prsident). 
> 
> Personnellement, je suis trs inquiet quant au devenir de notre pays...


Mais Sarkozy a t lu......donc il est reprsentatif du peuple Franais.

Ca ne fait videmment pas de cette usine  gaz ingrable et anti-constitutionelle une bonne loi. Mais Sarkozy a t lu,  ma connaissance sans triche. Que tu en penses la mme chose que moi ne retire RIEN  sa reprsentativit.

----------


## gmotw

> Mais Sarkozy a t lu......donc il est reprsentatif du peuple Franais.
> 
> Ca ne fait videmment pas de cette usine  gaz ingrable et anti-constitutionelle une bonne loi. Mais Sarkozy a t lu,  ma connaissance sans triche. Que tu en penses la mme chose que moi ne retire RIEN  sa reprsentativit.


La particularit des franais, c'est bien de ne pas baisser son pantalon devant un gars pour l'unique raison qu'il a t lu. Depuis le temps, tu devrais le savoir.

----------


## lper

Ben il devrait nous mettre tous sur coute tlphonique aussi, car comme chacun sait, nous sommes tous de potentiels rvolutionnaires terroristes... Mais l c'est bizarre, tout le monde s'en plaindrait...Franchement, vous trouvez une diffrence avec une coute des rseaux ??

----------


## _skip

Je suis curieux de voir techniquement comment ils vont s'y prendre pour *couter* le rseau, a demande des moyens d'envergure, sans compter que tirer des conclusions par rapport  des flux de donnes brutes c'est assez difficile.

----------


## tchize_

surtout que le problme principal des donnes, c'est l'intangibilit de la preuve  ::): 

impossible de la toucher, impossible de vrifier son exactitude. Les donnes, unes fois qu'elles ont transit, elles n'existent plus, sauf ventuellement sur le disque dur du gars  ::D:

----------


## Mdinoc

> Sarkozy a t lu,  ma connaissance sans triche.


Si on met  part le fait qu'il ait eu les mdias privs dans sa poche (qui ont fait la pub du vote utile ds que Bayrou s'est montr trop dangereux) et le fait qu'il ait directement menti sur le sujet le plus important au niveau "avenir de la France" (le mini-trait) sous prtexte que d'autres ont menti avant lui, alors on peut considrer qu'il n'y a pas eu de triche...

De plus, toujours sur le mini-trait: Une assemble nationale est-elle vraiment reprsentante du peuple quand on passe par elle car on _sait_ qu'un rfrendum donnera le vote contraire?

----------


## tchize_

> De plus, toujours sur le mini-trait: Une assemble nationale est-elle vraiment reprsentante du peuple quand on passe par elle car on _sait_ qu'un rfrendum donnera le vote contraire?


C'est l le principe de la dmocratie reprsentative utilis d'ailleurs dans la pluspart des pays dits dmocratique.




> Le meilleur argument contre la dmocratie est une conversation de cinq minutes avec llecteur moyen

----------


## souviron34

> Moi je suis pour la loi et je suis contre les voleurs ...
> 
> Les principes qu'on m'a inculqu, il y a longtemps vu mon ge, me disent que voler le travail des autres ce n'est pas bien. Maintenant, peut tre que les valeurs ont chang dans notre socit moderne mais alors je serais en complet dcalage  ...
> 
> Ce culte du tout gratuit li parfois  l'internet m'nerve tout particulirement ...


 ::king::  +1000

Je crois (_malheureusement_) que nous sommes en complet dcalage avec certains djeunzs..

Mais un bon approfondissement de la crise risque fort de remettre certaines pendules  l'heure  ::D: 





> D'autres comme une femme qui a montr son manque total de connaissance du sujet  plusieurs reprises?


Pourquoi dis-tu une femme ? Si a avait t Xavier Bertrand, aurais-tu dit "un homme" ? Non.. Tu aurais dis "un ministre"...





> Sinon, pour en revenir au parlement, le snat vote avant l'assemble et ils ont valid la loi. Pour ce qui est de '"l'assemble nationale cense reprsenter le peuple souverain", je te rpondrais que c'est bien joli, les petits oiseaux tout a, mais en ralit, on assiste  une dpendance du parti majoritaire de l'assemble par rapport  l'Elyse, c'est bien simple, ils votent sans discuter. L'excutif s'immisce dans le lgislatif (et bientt dans le judiciaire avec la suppression du juge d'instruction).


Euh.... D'une part (_au risque de me rpter_  ::roll:: ) ce n'est pas nouveau et *n'est pas* un apanage de Sarko (_depuis le dbut de la Vime Rpublique c'est comme a_).

D'autre part, euh.... Raffraichissez mes souvenirs..... Miterrand tait bien du PS, non ???? Dans les diverses cohabitations avec Chirac, et pire encore quand l'Assemble Nationale et le Prsident coincidaient, "l'excutif ne s'est pas immisc dans le lgislatif" ???


Ca m'horripile cette mauvaise foi rcurrente... Qu'on se batte avec de vrais arguments, pas des arguments politiciens de bas tage...





> Imagine ceci:
> 
> ton facteur a l'obligation d'ouvrir tout ton courrier pour s'assurer que t'as bien le droit de recevoir tout ce qui est dedans. Si il trouve quelque chose d'illgal, il note a sur un petit calepin et te livre quand mme le courier. Ensuite tu recois une amende a payer. Comment tu te dfend? La seule preuve c'est ce que le facteur a not sur son callepin. Comment protger ta vie prive? Toute ta correspondance est lue par ton facteur.
> 
> T'accepterais tout a de ton facteur?


voir plus bas l'argument sur les cookies...




> Sauf que d'aprs un de mes amis, l'avertissement est la procdure standard, mais reste facultatif. En gros, c'est de la propagande, et rien n'empche de te couper ta connexion du premier coup.
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai pas de preuve de a...


Dans le doute, avant de s'avancer, se rfrer au texte :

Texte de la loi Hadopi vote au Parlement le 2 Avril 2009

On y trouve :




> Art. L. 331-24.  Lorsquelle est saisie de faits susceptibles de constituer un manquement  lobligation dfinie  larticle L. 336-3, la commission de protection des droits *peut* envoyer  labonn, sous son timbre et pour son compte, par la voie lectronique et par lintermdiaire de la personne dont lactivit est doffrir un accs  des services de communication au public en ligne ayant conclu un contrat avec labonn, une recommandation lui rappelant les dispositions de larticle L. 336-3, lui enjoignant de respecter lobligation quelles dfinissent et lavertissant des sanctions encourues en cas de renouvellement du manquement prsum. 
> ...
>  En cas de renouvellement, dans un dlai de six mois  compter de lenvoi de la recommandation vise au premier alina, de faits susceptibles de constituer un manquement  lobligation dfinie  larticle L. 336-3, la commission *peut* adresser une nouvelle recommandation comportant les mmes informations que la prcdente par la voie lectronique dans les conditions prvues au premier alina.
> ....
>  Art. L. 331-25.  Lorsquil est constat que labonn a mconnu lobligation dfinie  larticle L. 336-3 dans lanne suivant la rception dune recommandation adresse par la commission de protection des droits et assortie dune lettre remise contre signature ou de tout autre moyen propre  tablir la preuve de la date denvoi de cette recommandation et celle de sa rception par labonn, la commission *peut*, aprs une procdure contradictoire, prononcer, en fonction de la gravit des manquements et de lusage de laccs, *lune* des sanctions suivantes :
> 
>  1 La suspension de laccs au service pour une dure de deux mois  un an assortie de limpossibilit, pour labonn, de souscrire pendant la mme priode un autre contrat portant sur laccs  un service de communication au public en ligne auprs de tout oprateur ;
> 
>  1 bis (Supprim)
> ...


Alors arrtez de crier  la mise en danger des liberts individuelles et de la sacro-sainte libert d'Internet...

Que cela soit inapplicable est une chose, et n'est pas forcment du domaine de la discussion publique (bien d'autres lois le sont).

Que cela soit "une atteinte intolrable", non... 






> Sans compter l'europe qui considre que l'accs internet fait, au meme titre que l'accs au tlphone,  l'eau et  l'electricit, partie des services qu'on peut pas te couper


Vivement la crise finale...  ::D: 

Qu'on remette un peu les priorits l o elles devraient tre....






> a fait longtemps que l'Assemble Nationale n'est plus "l'manation du peuple souverain" mais celle d'une poigne de lobbyistes.





> a c'est de l'argumentation. Comme je l'ai dit dans mon prcdent message, le plus inquitant est le fait que l'assemble devienne de plus en plus le bras de l'Elyse. Combien de fois a-t-on vu des dputs UMP dirent qu'ils ne sont pas d'accord au sujet d'une loi du gouvernement pour changer d'avis trs peu de temps aprs (souvent aprs une entrevue avec Sarkozy). Le vrai problme actuel est que le lgislatif et l'excutif commencent  ne faire plus qu'un et cela est un rel danger pour le "peuple souverain".
> 
> Je rappelle aussi que Sarkozy veut supprimer les juges d'instruction pour pouvoir avoir un pied dans le judiciaire et qu'il contrle les mdias publics (avec la loi rcente sur la nommination du patron des chaines publiques) et les mdias priv (Bollor et Bouygues tant de grands amis de notre prsident). 
> 
> Personnellement, je suis trs inquiet quant au devenir de notre pays...


Et moi je suis trs inquiet de voir votre vision de la dmocratie, qui est que quand un Parlement est lu mais dont la majorit n'est pas de votre bord, il fait automatiquement des conneries et est subordonn  des intrts et pressions spciaux, mais quand il est de votre bord il est forcment dmocratique...





> Mais Sarkozy a t lu......donc il est reprsentatif du peuple Franais.
> 
> Ca ne fait videmment pas de cette usine  gaz ingrable et anti-constitutionelle une bonne loi. Mais Sarkozy a t lu,  ma connaissance sans triche. Que tu en penses la mme chose que moi ne retire RIEN  sa reprsentativit.


Absolument... Toute personne disant le contraire est au minimum d'une mauvaise foi vidente, au pire d'un aveuglement liberticide...




> Ben il devrait nous mettre tous sur coute tlphonique aussi, car comme chacun sait, nous sommes tous de potentiels rvolutionnaires terroristes... Mais l c'est bizarre, tout le monde s'en plaindrait...Franchement, vous trouvez une diffrence avec une coute des rseaux ??


Je trouve (_et je l'ai d'ailleurs dj dit dans un autre thread_) que tous ici vous ne vous tonnez absolument pas de la soi-disant "ncessit" pour naviguer sur le Net qu'on vous mette des "cookies" sur votre ordi, ce qui est bien une forme d'coute gnralise, alors que vous montez sur vos grands chevaux pour quelque chose comme Hadopi..

C'est bizarre, mais tout le monde rlerait si  chaque fois que vous voulez tlphonez, votre correspondant vous disait "_Attendez. Avant de vous parler il faut que j'installe quelque chose chez vous_", mais personne ne rle quand chaque page sur le Net fait la mme chose  ::roll:: 





> Si on met  part le fait qu'il ait eu les mdias privs dans sa poche (qui ont fait la pub du vote utile ds que Bayrou s'est montr trop dangereux) et le fait qu'il ait directement menti sur le sujet le plus important au niveau "avenir de la France" (le mini-trait) sous prtexte que d'autres ont menti avant lui, alors on peut considrer qu'il n'y a pas eu de triche...
> 
> De plus, toujours sur le mini-trait: Une assemble nationale est-elle vraiment reprsentante du peuple quand on passe par elle car on _sait_ qu'un rfrendum donnera le vote contraire?


Voir plus haut et plus bas...

Arrtez un peu d'accuser les autres d'tre anti-dmocrates parce que c'est eux qui ont le pouvoir, et quand c'est la situation inverse de dire que vous tes les plus grands dmocrates du monde et que ceux qui contestent a sont contre la volont de la majorit.





> C'est l le principe de la dmocratie reprsentative utilis d'ailleurs dans la pluspart des pays dits dmocratique.


 ::king:: 


La seule nuance  apporter est que nous avons un scrutin majoritaire et non proportionnel. Cependant l'exemple de l'Italie, o le scrutin est strictement proportionnel, ne donne pas forcment une meilleure issue...

----------


## lper

> :
> Je trouve (_et je l'ai d'ailleurs dj dit dans un autre thread_) que tous ici vous ne vous tonnez absolument pas de la soi-disant "ncessit" pour naviguer sur le Net qu'on vous mette des "cookies" sur votre ordi, ce qui est bien une forme d'coute gnralise, alors que vous montez sur vos grands chevaux pour quelque chose comme Hadopi..


Donc parce que on reoit des cookies de temps en temps sur certains sites, a veut dire qu'on doit accepter la surveillance de la part du gouvernement sur ses accs rseaux ?
Je trouve et je maintiens mon ide que c'est grave de pouvoir(vouloir??) surveiller la population en s'immisant dans le foyer par le biais d'internet et c'est pour moi une atteinte grave  la libert.
La mauvaise foi de ta rponse ne fait que conforter mon point de vue.
 ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

@Souviron34

Les cookies tu *peux* les refuser si tu as envie, tu prendras pas 1 an de suspension d'abonnement en te faisant blacklister sur un fichier qui n'est pas scuris comme il devrait l'tre.

Tu saisis la nuance ?

C'est trs trs grave que l'Etat en vienne  confier des missions de police  des entits privs, et des missions de Justice  des entits administratives.
C'est une drive inacceptable parce qu'elle foule au pied les principes fondamentaux d'un tat de droit. Et toi a ne te choques pas ? 

Pour ce qui est de a :




> Citation:
> Envoy par Luc Orient Voir le message
> Moi je suis pour la loi et je suis contre les voleurs ...
> 
> Les principes qu'on m'a inculqu, il y a longtemps vu mon ge, me disent que voler le travail des autres ce n'est pas bien. Maintenant, peut tre que les valeurs ont chang dans notre socit moderne mais alors je serais en complet dcalage ...
> 
> Ce culte du tout gratuit li parfois  l'internet m'nerve tout particulirement ...
> +1000
> 
> ...


Effectivement il y a un grand dcalage.

Je vois les choses comme ceci :
*Le vol :*
Lorsqu'on parle de copie, il ne s'agit pas de vol  condition que le rsultat de la copie ne soit pas employ d'une quelconque manire que ce soit pour dgager un bnfice financier. 
Pour qu'il y ait vol et donc prjudice il est ncessaire de retirer physiquement un objet  un propritaire. Ne comprendre a relve simplement d'une erreur de raisonnement qui peut tre provoque par la dfinition que l'on donne de la proprit intellectuelle.

*Proprit Intellectuelle et droits d'auteurs :*
Le droit d'auteur a t cr pour protger et encourager l'innovation dans le but de permettre  la socit d'avancer, et certainement pas pour crer une rente de situation pour des intrts privs.
L encore, il s'agit d'un fait. Que ce systme ait driv sous la pression de quelques vampires (qui ont l'argent pour acheter les brevets) pour devenir un racket organis ne signifie pas que cela soit une bonne chose et surtout pas que ce soit lgitime.
Je le redis :
Le but du droit d'auteur est de favoriser l'innovation dans le but d'aider l'ensemble de la socit  se dvelopper, et pas de favoriser des intrts strictement privs, de mme que le but de la Justice est de protger la socit et SURTOUT PAS de raliser une vengeance  la place du plaignant pour ne pas qu'il le fasse lui mme. L'intrt gnral en balance contre l'intrt (ou le dsir) particulier.

*La culture :*
N'oublions pas que nous parlons ici de culture, pas de brevets technologiques. Or, l'industrie culturelle (le seul mot d'industrie signifie bien de quoi on parle et montre la diffrence de logique de fonctionnement) se sert d'une situation avantageuse pour pressurer les artistes d'un ct, et faire les poches de ses clients de l'autre, car c'est une entreprise, et une entreprise a pour but de gagner le + d'argent possible, pas de faire vivre la culture franaise.
En d'autres termes, se sont les majors les parasites. 

Qu'ils crvent.

EDIT : Quelques problmes de formulation.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Pourquoi dis-tu une femme ? Si a avait t Xavier Bertrand, aurais-tu dit "un homme" ? Non.. Tu aurais dis "un ministre"...


Perdu, j'aurais dit "un homme". Ou un mot pjoratif sur son intelligence, mais srement pas "un ministre". Je n'ai pas l'habitude de nommer les gens par leur fonction.




> Je trouve (_et je l'ai d'ailleurs dj dit dans un autre thread_) que tous ici vous ne vous tonnez absolument pas de la soi-disant "ncessit" pour naviguer sur le Net qu'on vous mette des "cookies" sur votre ordi, ce qui est bien une forme d'coute gnralise, alors que vous montez sur vos grands chevaux pour quelque chose comme Hadopi..


Les cookies ne sont transmis qu'au site qui les a placs, et peuvent tre librement effacs par l'utilisateur.J'ai le rflexe de refuser les cookies de pratiquement tous les sites, et de ne les autoriser qu'au cas par cas. Et encore, j'ai _vraiment peu_ de cookies qui persistent aprs la session,  part quelques sites pour lesquels j'ai la flemme de retaper mon mot de passe.
Bien sr, si tu utilises IE, tu n'as pas l'option "autoriser pour la session". Mais si tu utilises IE, c'est de ta faute.




> C'est bizarre, mais tout le monde rlerait si  chaque fois que vous voulez tlphonez, votre correspondant vous disait "_Attendez. Avant de vous parler il faut que j'installe quelque chose chez vous_", mais personne ne rle quand chaque page sur le Net fait la mme chose


Sur le Net, on peut l'empcher. Bien sr, certains sites refusent de fonctionner avec les cookies compltement dsactivs alors qu'ils n'ont pas de bonnes raisons de le faire, mais la plupart du temps, ils ne mritent pas qu'on s'y connecte de toute faon...




> Arrtez un peu d'accuser les autres d'tre anti-dmocrates parce que c'est eux qui ont le pouvoir, et quand c'est la situation inverse de dire que vous tes les plus grands dmocrates du monde et que ceux qui contestent a sont contre la volont de la majorit.


Je concde le point, c'est un raccourci un peu facile qu'on fait. Mais tu avoueras qu'une fausse promesse lectorale est quand mme plus grave quand elle est cense fixer l'avenir de la France et l'Europe dans un texte dont l'importance le verrouille pour au moins une trentaine d'annes...




> La seule nuance  apporter est que nous avons un scrutin majoritaire et non proportionnel. Cependant l'exemple de l'Italie, o le scrutin est strictement proportionnel, ne donne pas forcment une meilleure issue...


Je sais. La IIIe tait en proportionnel, et l'instabilit gouvernementale tait grande. Ce fut un beau bordel en effet.

----------


## souviron34

> La mauvaise foi de ta rponse ne fait que conforter mon point de vue.


Je trouve (_comme je l'ai dit j'ai dj eu l'occasion de le dire ailleurs_) absolument fascinant (_et pour moi extrmement inquitant_) que en ces res de "libert individuelle" une crasante majorit d'humains trouvent naturel de se faire espionner par des marchands, des grosses entreprises, ou n'importe qui, et simultanment s'meuvent de choses "utiles" en ayant peur de "possibles" utilisations (_voir Ardoise et autres Edwige_), c'est tout...

Et ce n'est pas de la mauvaise foi, cela m'abasourdit tous les jours...

Nous sommes tellements rentrs dans une socit marchande et de "fausse" libert que les gens se mobilisent sur des choses parce que c'est l'Etat mais par contre ne se mobilisent sur rien qui concernent les soicts prives et qui est  mon sens bien plus grave..  (_voir l'adaptation des pubs  droite ds qu'on fait une recherche sur Google_).  

Que les utilisateurs du Net trouvent tout  fait naturel pour communiquer que l'on viole systmatiquement leur chez eux (_ton ordi, tu le considre bien comme  toi, non, avec tes informations ?_) et trouvent non naturel que l'Etat et non n'importe qui veuille s'en servir pour faire respecter une loi...

----------


## tchize_

> Je trouve (_et je l'ai d'ailleurs dj dit dans un autre thread_) que tous ici vous ne vous tonnez absolument pas de la soi-disant "ncessit" pour naviguer sur le Net qu'on vous mette des "cookies" sur votre ordi, ce qui est bien une forme d'coute gnralise, alors que vous montez sur vos grands chevaux pour quelque chose comme Hadopi..


Il y a quand mme une petite diffrence entre le fait que la socit qui t'envoie ton courrier sache a qui elle l'envoie et quelles sont ses contrats avec toi, et le fait que le facteur connaisse tout ton courrier. Le cookie sert a garder une histoire entre toi et un site bien prcis. Je vois pas o est l'atteinte  la vie prive dans le sens ou ce cookie, j'ai la libert de le refuser ou de l'effacer en temps voulu, et que seul moi et le site concern connaissons ce cookie. (bon maintenant y a des abus, c'est vrai, on peut transmettre  des grappes de site des cookies par divers moyen, et je suis tout aussi contre).

Mais le problme de fond, a mon avis reste le mme: au nom d'une protection contre une menace (menace de crise conomique, menace terroriste, menace pour l'intgrit du territoire, etc), on abbroge des liberts individuelles, et c'est surtout , personellement qui me chagrine. 

Maintenant, y a des lois et va falloir les respecter, parce que, mine de rien, la loi reste le garant de la cohsion d'un pays  ::):  (mme si on peux en trouver certaines absurbes)

PS: on a pas ce genre de loi en belgique, je loue 200 par w-e une chambre avec wifi  volont sur le territoire belge :p, petit djeun compris.

allez, je me sens d'humeur citative aujourd'hui :p



> Ceux qui sont prts  sacrifier une libert essentielle pour acheter une sret passagre, ne mritent ni l'une ni l'autre.

----------


## souviron34

> Les cookies tu *peux* les refuser si tu as envie, tu prendras pas 1 an de suspension d'abonnement en te faisant blacklister sur un fichier qui n'est pas scuris comme il devrait l'tre.





> Les cookies ne sont transmis qu'au site qui les a placs, et peuvent tre librement effacs par l'utilisateur.J'ai le rflexe de refuser les cookies de pratiquement tous les sites, et de ne les autoriser qu'au cas par cas. Et encore, j'ai _vraiment peu_ de cookies qui persistent aprs la session,  part quelques sites pour lesquels j'ai la flemme de retaper mon mot de passe.
> 
> 
> Sur le Net, on peut l'empcher. Bien sr, certains sites refusent de fonctionner avec les cookies compltement dsactivs alors qu'ils n'ont pas de bonnes raisons de le faire, mais la plupart du temps, ils ne mritent pas qu'on s'y connecte de toute faon...


Rentrer sur Dvp sans cookies ??

Arrtez et regardez la ralit en face : le *dialogue* avec *n'importe quel* site ncessite de tlcharger un certain nombre de choses (_mme si c'est juste dans le cache_).

Le _mcanisme_ est *exactement* celui que je dcris pour un tlphone...

----------


## Marco46

Le contexte n'a rien  voir.

Les consquences n'ont rien  voir.

Ton analogie est toute pourrie, tu nous fais juste un gros troll bien velu...

----------


## lper

> Ceux qui sont prts  sacrifier une libert essentielle pour acheter une sret passagre, ne mritent ni l'une ni l'autre.


 ::king:: 
Comparer la surveillance rseau avec les cookies me rappelle ce que disait trs justement r0d sur le "talent" de certain  dtourner le vrai dbat en utilisant une technique proche de celle de l'homme de paille.

----------


## souviron34

> Comparer la surveillance rseau avec les cookies me rappelle ce que disait trs justement r0d sur le "talent" de certain  dtourner le vrai dbat en utilisant une technique proche de celle de l'homme de paille.


cela peut tre interprt autrement..

Pour moi




> Ceux qui sont prts  sacrifier une libert essentielle pour acheter une sret passagre, ne mritent ni l'une ni l'autre.


dans le contexte de l'informatique, fait que l'crasante majorit des gens sacrifient une libert essentielle (_faire ce qu'on veut , librement_) contre une sret passagre (_avoir accs  des informations_).

Mme cas pour les tlphones portables et les GPS.

Mais je ne suis qu'un vieux croton pris de libert 68-arde...
 ::D:

----------


## Mdinoc

> Rentrer sur Dvp sans cookies ??


Sans cookie persistant, c'est ce que je fais en ce moment mme.
Ds que je ferme FF, il ne reste plus une trace de mon passage ici ( part l'historique si j'en dsactive le nettoyage).

*Edit:* De plus, le cookie n'est pas un excutable qui fait Cthulhu-sait-quoi sur ton poste...
*Edit2:* Quant au portable, je suis en effet rvolt par le fait que sa position soit historise (il est indispensable qu'elle soit connue pour que le systme fonctionne, mais l'historisation est du pur Big Brother et a dj t utilise ainsi avec succs pour pincer quelqu'un). Mais je me sers moins souvent du portable que d'Internet.

----------


## millie

> GPS.


Je rappelle encore une fois qu'il n'y a que des rcepteurs sur les GPS (systme passifs), sauf cas particulier des GPS pour les bateaux/avions.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_...t_surveillance

----------


## souviron34

> Sans cookie persistant, c'est ce que je fais en ce moment mme.
> Ds que je ferme FF, il ne reste plus une trace de mon passage ici ( part l'historique si j'en dsactive le nettoyage).
> 
> *Edit:* De plus, le cookie n'est pas un excutable qui fait Cthulhu-sait-quoi sur ton poste...
> Edit2: Quant au portable, je suis en effet rvolt par le fait que sa position soit historise (il est indispensable qu'elle soit connue pour que le systme fonctionne, mais l'historisation est du pur Big Brother et a dj t utilise ainsi avec succs pour pincer quelqu'un).


Mais mme pour les cookies (persitants ou non).

C'est le *principe*... que l'on vienne mettre quelque chose chez toi...





> Je rappelle encore une fois qu'il n'y a que des rcepteurs sur les GPS (systme passifs), sauf cas particulier des GPS pour les bateaux/avions.


Et ?

Pour te positionner sur une carte, il faut bien que cela calcule, non ?

En fonction de tes coordonnes ?

Quand le GPS te dit "tourner  200 m  gauche", a veut dire qu'un ordinateur (et donc sa mmoire et/ou son DD) prend l'information de ta pense et la stocke et l'utilise. Et peut donc la restituer si on lui demande.

C'est du Big-Brother  l'tat pur.

Et a me choque profondment, que personne d'entre vous ne s'en rende compte... et _a fortiori_ ne s'en offusque..

----------


## millie

> Quand le GPS te dit "tourner  200 m  gauche", a veut dire qu'un ordinateur (et donc sa mmoire et/ou son DD) prend l'information de ta pense et la stocke et l'utilise. Et peut donc la restituer si on lui demande.


Il n'y a que le GPS qui connat sa position et tous les GPS que je connais ne retiennent pas les positions (ventuellement les dernires destinations rentres mais c'est optionnelles).

C'est relativement quivalent niveau stockage au fait d'entourer une zone sur une carte, a ne prouve pas qu'on y a t, juste que a a t rentr (et a peut ne pas tre enregistr)

----------


## tchize_

> Quand le GPS te dit "tourner  200 m  gauche", a veut dire qu'un ordinateur (et donc sa mmoire et/ou son DD) prend l'information de ta pense et la stocke et l'utilise. Et peut donc la restituer si on lui demande.


Encore une fois, comme les cookies, cette information n'est pas accessible  des tiers. Quand je demande  mon GPS de me guider de A vers B, non seulement lui seul connait sa position actuelle  quelque mtres pres, mais il n'est pas pres de la restituer tant que je n'active pas l'historique de trajet (que je n'active que quand j'ai besoin de reconstituer la carte a posteriori)

----------


## souviron34

> C'est relativement quivalent niveau stockage au fait d'entourer une zone sur une carte, a ne prouve pas qu'on y a t, juste que a a t rentr (et a *peut* ne pas tre enregistr)


Mais justement, tout est dans ce mot....  ::D:

----------


## millie

> Mais justement, tout est dans ce mot....


Mais c'est pareil au fait de noter dans un carnet des points A vers des points B. Ca ne prouve rien. Et personne ne peut y avoir accs tant que l'on a pas regard sur le carnet.
Et rien oblige  noter ces points sur le carnet.

Donc, je ne comprend pas vraiment.

----------


## lper

Tu aurais pu aussi citer l'exemple de la CB, lorsque tu fais tes courses, on peut mme facilement retrouver le dtail de tes achats...etc...
Alors continuons comme a, c'est tout  fait normal et c'est la suite logique des choses ! ::roll::

----------


## millie

> Tu aurais pu aussi citer l'exemple de la CB, lorsque tu fais tes courses, on peut mme facilement retrouver le dtail de tes achats...etc...


Je trouve dj cet exemple plus pertinent concernant la golocalisation.

On sait effectivement dire quand la carte bancaire a t utilise et  quel endroit (pour les guichets de retrait) ou dans quel magasin.
(enfin, pareil que si l'on fait un retrait dans un guichet directement  vrai dire).

----------


## souviron34

> Tu aurais pu aussi citer l'exemple de la CB, lorsque tu fais tes courses, on peut mme facilement retrouver le dtail de tes achats...etc...
> Alors continuons comme a, c'est tout  fait normal et c'est la suite logique des choses !


Sauf que.. l'argent, et l'change argent contre bien, est justement une _ncessit_ de la vie.

Alors que l'aide  se dplacer ou le tlphone ou la navigation internet _n'a rien de vital_..

Enfin, on s'carte du sujet l..

----------


## lper

> Sauf que.. l'argent, et l'change argent contre bien, est justement une _ncessit_ de la vie.
> 
> Alors que l'aide  se dplacer ou le tlphone ou la navigation internet _n'a rien de vital_..


Franchement, j'ai du mal  te suivre et je pense que ce n'est pas involontaire de ta part quand  cette manire de vouloir  chaque fois embrouiller les choses... ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> Enfin, on s'carte du sujet l..


En effet. Le vrai dbat porte sur la proprit intellectuelle et donc o l'on place l'quilibre dans la balance entre l'intrt gnral et la protection des inventeurs/auteurs.

[EDIT pour prcision.]

----------


## Barsy

Les arguments de Souviron c'est un peu du grand n'importe quoi. En effet Souviron quand on va sur dvp, on a des cookies. Il parait mme que j'ai mme la page du site qui peut ventuellement rester dans mon cache et les images aussi. Bref, en tout les cas je suis all sur dvp de mon plein gr et je suis entirement d'accord pour recevoir les informations ncessaires  l'affichage de mes pages.

Mais l on s'loigne compltement du dbat. J'avais dit dans un prcdent post que le tlchargement illgal pouvait tre lgitim par le fait que le prix de la culture est compltement excessif (et j'avais cit pour illustrer cela le fait que je ne comprends pas pourquoi aprs avoir pay 10 par personnes une place de cin, j'ai en plus droit  20 minutes de pub et que le prix d'un DVD  sa sortie (25) est  ce point excessif puisque dans la grand majorit des cas, les films produisent des bnfices rien qu'avec l'exploitation en salle).

Et j'avais aussi signal que les producteurs aujourd'hui se concentrent sur un petit nombre d'artistes qui gagnent des sommes faramineuses (souvent les mmes qu'on retrouve dans les mouvements pro-hadopi) alors que l'on sait trs bien que la plus grande partie des artistes galre pour trouver une place. Je l'avais dit ailleurs sur le forum, il est moins cher pour un producteur de produire un artiste qui fera des millions de ventes que des centaines d'artistes qui feront des milliers de ventes chacun.

Je dis tout a car pour moi c'est l que se situe aujourd'hui le vritable problme de la fameuse "diversit de la culture franaise" que prne Christine Albanel. Il est aussi fort possible que la baisse des ventes des CD soit due  cet appauvrissement ( force de vendre de la RnB et de la starac, les gens n'ont plus forcment envie d'acheter).

Je pourrais continuer des heures tant donn que dans la loi "Cration et internet" tout est critiquable :  les motifs (est ce le tlchargement illgal qui est en cause de la baisse de vente de CD contrairement  ce que dit certaines tudes ?), la manire (les "victimes" ont-elles le droit d'tre aussi policier et juge ? l'"accus" dispose-t-il d'un moyen de prouver son innocence ?) et le moyen (installation de logiciel espion ou encore le fait de ne pouvoir connaitre que le propritaire de la ligne et non pas la personne qui tlcharge).

Bref, tout a fait que mme si on est contre le tlchargement illgal, on ne peut dcemment pas dfendre cette loi.

Enfin, je terminerai sur un point :




> Mais Sarkozy a t lu......donc il est reprsentatif du peuple Franais.


Et pourtant, il existe tellement d'exemples contraires dans l'histoire. Je citerai par exemple Napolon III ou un autre pour lequel citer le nom ici ferai atteindre  cette discussion le fameux point Goldwin. Je sais trs bien que 6 mois d'une bonne campagne avant les lections peut faire oublier 5 ans de gaffes. La mmoire d'un peuple est malheureusement trs courte.

Enfin, quand tu dis que l'on critique l'assemble uniquement quand elle n'est pas de notre bord, il faudrait d'abord que tu me prcises de quel bord penses-tu que nous(je) sommes(suis) car pour ma part, je ne me sens pas plus socialiste qu'UMP (ni centriste, ni extrmiste). Et si je vote, j'ai toujours l'impression d'avoir  choisir un "moins pire" qu'un "meilleur".

----------


## Jidefix

> a c'est ce que tu penses ... est-ce que tu peux admettre que d'autres aient un avis diffrent ?


Dans la mesure ou personne n'a jamais dbattu officiellement (c'est  dire  l'assemble) de ce genre de contraintes techniques, alors que les analyses et conclusions ont t postes maintes et maintes fois sur les forums de techos (dvp, hardware, etc.), tu pourras comprendre la frustration du monde informatique.
Donc non nous ne pouvons pas admettre que quelqu'un pense que cette loi soit techniquement viable, parce que ce n'est simplement pas le cas. On ne peut pas fliquer internet sans tirer dans le tas en condamnant des milliers d'innocents.
On ne parlera bien sur pas du spyware que cette loi imposera pour ne pas se voir accuser ( tort ou  raison) de piratage, qui est juste une insulte  la libert d'expression.

Je veux pour preuve du mensonge de cette loi et de la prtendue "ouverture des offres lgale" qu'Albanel a promis en contrepartie la hausse rcente des prix des morceaux sur iTunes.
En clair: vous aurez moins de musique et pour bien enfoncer le clou on monte les prix, de toute faon vous n'avez plus le choix.

En meme temps quand on y rflchis, a rentre parfaitement dans le cadre de stratgie de division entame par le gouvernement:
D'abord on pointe du doigts les djeunz de banl', on fout des camras.
Ensuite viennent les fonctionnaires, aprs avoir bien matraqu l'histoire du mammouth, pour que a rentre bien et que les gens associent hopital/scu/administration/ducation ("tous les mmes ces surassists!!"), on leur impose des rformes qui n'ont rien  voir avec ce qu'on leur reprochait juste avant mais plus c'est gros plus a passe.
Aprs reste  parler de la SNCF (et l je pense que niveau dsinformation les syndicats sont au moins au mme niveau, en esprant que le gouvernement craquera en premier, c'est juste lamentable)
Ensuite on s'attaque aux chefs d'entreprise puis aux banques (merci la crise), maintenant on divise entre ceux qui tlchargent et ceux qui ne le font pas ("X fichiers tlchargs = X CD pas vendus", la phrase qui tue)
A chaque tape on perds quelque chose, mais  chaque fois a ressemble  rien. On se dit "la loi est inapplicable, pourquoi se battre", "elle ne sera pas applique avant 3 ans, on verra  ce moment la", etc etc.

Ca fait peu c'est tout, si on avait parl de a il y a quelques annes tout le monde aurait explos de rire, aujourd'hui a semble normal, tout le monde admet sans discuter que la culture est en voie de disparition, que le cinma recule face au tlchargement, que les DVD ne se vendent pas, que les artistes ne sont plus rmunrs.
Sauf que tout a est faux, les salles n'ont jamais t aussi remplies, de mme que les queues en caisse  la Fnac ou  Virgin.
D'o notre certitude que cette loi cache quelque chose.

----------


## zandru

> Et pourtant, il existe tellement d'exemples contraires dans l'histoire. Je citerai par exemple Napolon III ou un autre pour lequel citer le nom ici ferai atteindre  cette discussion le fameux point Goldwin.


Point que Mme Albanel a atteint  l'Assemble nationale le 12 mars 2009 :


> Je suis accable par toutes les caricatures sur tous les bancs et par lobstination qui consiste  prsenter lHadopi comme une sorte dantenne de la Gestapo, cest particulirement ridicule


Cela montre a quel point elle a manqu d'arguments rels pour dfendre son projet de loi. 
Bien qu'elle n'avait pas besoin d'arguments vu que les dputs UMP taient "oblig" de voter pour, comme l'opposition l'taient de voter contre. J'ai de plus en plus l'impression que l'on a pas une assemble de personne votant en leur me et conscience mais d'un groupe qui obi aux ordres de l'excutif et d'un autre qui fait systmatiquement l'inverse.




> Enfin, quand tu dis que l'on critique l'assemble uniquement quand elle n'est pas de notre bord, il faudrait d'abord que tu me prcises de quel bord penses-tu que nous(je) sommes(suis) car pour ma part, je ne me sens pas plus socialiste qu'UMP (ni centriste, ni extrmiste). Et si je vote, j'ai toujours l'impression d'avoir  choisir un "moins pire" qu'un "meilleur".


+1
Et j'ai des difficult  trouver un candidat vraiment moins pire.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> 
> Mais l on s'loigne compltement du dbat. J'avais dit dans un prcdent post que le tlchargement illgal pouvait tre *lgitim* par le fait que le prix de la culture est compltement excessif (et j'avais cit pour illustrer cela le fait que je ne comprends pas pourquoi aprs avoir pay 10 par personnes une place de cin, j'ai en plus droit  20 minutes de pub et que le prix d'un DVD  sa sortie (25) est  ce point excessif puisque dans la grand majorit des cas, les films produisent des bnfices rien qu'avec l'exploitation en salle).
> 
> Et j'avais aussi signal que les producteurs aujourd'hui se concentrent sur un petit nombre d'artistes qui gagnent des sommes faramineuses (souvent les mmes qu'on retrouve dans les mouvements pro-hadopi) alors que l'on sait trs bien que la plus grande partie des artistes galre pour trouver une place. Je l'avais dit ailleurs sur le forum, il est moins cher pour un producteur de produire un artiste qui fera des millions de ventes que des centaines d'artistes qui feront des milliers de ventes chacun.(.../...)


Lgitime????? Depuis quand la contrefaon est-elle lgitime? Si le gros business dcide de pratiquer des tarifs prohibiifs, c'est son droit le plus strict! Libre au pig...consommateur de consommer, ou pas. En aucun cas le compertement bas-du-front, avide et court-termiste _mais lgal_ de certains ne peut justifier/lgitimer/lgaliser des comportements illgaux.

Aprs, videmment, cette loi ne va faire que fliquer un peut tout et n'importe quoi(et sans doute trs mal, en plus) avant de s'effondrer sous son propre poids. Donc c'est une mauvaise loi. Il n'en reste pas moins que le piratage, c'est de la contrefaon. C'est mal. C'est un mal extrmement bnin, certes, mais c'est mal quand mme. Et c'est la lgitimation de ce dlit qui dcrdibilise la juste lutte contre cette loi inepte.

----------


## Mdinoc

L'histoire des cookies, c'est dbile. On ne vient pas mettre un truc chez toi, on te donne un "ticket" pour que tu puisses dire "bonjour, c'est encore moi!".

Comme quand tu appelles le service aprs-vente d'une bote. Et si un site de pub t'envoie un ticket dont tu n'as rien  faire, tu jettes le ticket  la rception en refusant le cookie...

----------


## DoubleU

> (.../...)
> 
> Mais l on s'loigne compltement du dbat. J'avais dit dans un prcdent post que le tlchargement illgal pouvait tre lgitim par le fait que le prix de la culture est compltement excessif (et j'avais cit pour illustrer cela le fait que je ne comprends pas pourquoi aprs avoir pay 10 par personnes une place de cin, j'ai en plus droit  20 minutes de pub et que le prix d'un DVD  sa sortie (25) est  ce point excessif puisque dans la grand majorit des cas, les films produisent des bnfices rien qu'avec l'exploitation en salle).


C'est quoi cet "argument" miteux? Si on pousse ce raisonnement, je trouve que le prix des lgumes est trop lev, alors j'ai le droit d'aller a carrouf me servir sur l'tal et de me barrer sans payer? Ou l'essence trop cher, alors je peux aller  la station, me servir et dfoncer la barriere pour partir?




> Et j'avais aussi signal que les producteurs aujourd'hui se concentrent sur un petit nombre d'artistes qui gagnent des sommes faramineuses (souvent les mmes qu'on retrouve dans les mouvements pro-hadopi) alors que l'on sait trs bien que la plus grande partie des artistes galre pour trouver une place. Je l'avais dit ailleurs sur le forum, il est moins cher pour un producteur de produire un artiste qui fera des millions de ventes que des centaines d'artistes qui feront des milliers de ventes chacun.


Et?

----------


## Jidefix

Je dirai que le probleme, c'est la non-concurrence des industriels concerns: s'ils sont tous au mme prix, c'est soit qu'ils ne peuvent pas descendre plus bas (hahaha), soit qu'ils n'y ont pas intrt.
S'ils n'y ont pas intert, c'est soit qu'ils vendent trs bien comme a, soit que le fait de descendre aurait des rpercussions sur eux (ce qui serait le cas s'ils rompaient leur accord avec leurs concurrents).
S'ils n'arrivent plus  vendre (ce qu'ils prtendent), pourquoi ne baissent-ils pas leur prix? C'est la base du commerce non? la loi de l'offre et de la demande qu'on nous rabche  chaque fois.
Bah non l ils prtendent ne plus arriver  vendre, et vont donc pondre une loi pour nous forcer  acheter.
En ce qui me concerne ils se gourent, je n'achterai plus du tout, il y a des offres lgales qui se dveloppent (vive Deezer, pourvu que a dure), c'est encore un peu brouillon, mais j'attends de voir.

A la rigueur un truc qui m'interesserait si un jour a voyait le jour, ce serait le listing des majors qui font le plus appel  l'Hadopi. Comme a on pourrait choisir ce qu'on achte en tout tat de cause.

----------


## Marco46

@el_slapper




> Lgitime????? Depuis quand la contrefaon est-elle lgitime? Si le gros business dcide de pratiquer des tarifs prohibiifs, c'est son droit le plus strict! Libre au pig...consommateur de consommer, ou pas. En aucun cas le compertement bas-du-front, avide et court-termiste mais lgal de certains ne peut justifier/lgitimer/lgaliser des comportements illgaux.


Tu confondes lgitimit et lgalit. Tu ne peux pas crire a : "justifier/lgitimer/lgaliser". Se sont des concepts diffrents.

Un comportement ou un acte violant la loi peut parfaitement tre lgitime.

Faire de la contrefaon pour accder  la culture parce qu'on a pas les moyens de s'en procurer est, d'aprs moi, parfaitement lgitime, et devrait tre lgal.

Evidemment tout ceci est purement subjectif. 

Je considre qu'il est plus important que la majorit des gens accdent  la culture plutt que les intrts d'une minorit soit protgs. Et visiblement je ne suis pas le seul.

Les nouvelles technologies de l'information nous permettent une diffusion massive de la culture et du savoir en gnral, pourquoi s'en priver ? Ce n'est pas  Internet de se plier au joug de quelques privilgis, mais  ces privilgis d'voluer, chose qu'ils refusent. Les ventes de CDs/DVDs baissent ... Wouhawooo tu m'tonnes ! Qu'ils sortent des sites web o l'on pourra acheter des albums pour 5 euros en .mp3/.ogg/flac sans DRM et l on pourra discuter. La destruction/cratrice de Schumpeter c'est pas qu'une thorie.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est quoi cet "argument" miteux? Si on pousse ce raisonnement, je trouve que le prix des lgumes est trop lev, alors j'ai le droit d'aller a carrouf me servir sur l'tal et de me barrer sans payer? Ou l'essence trop cher, alors je peux aller  la station, me servir et dfoncer la barriere pour partir?


Un informaticien qui ne fait pas la diffrence entre le vol et la copie c'est assez inquitant ...

----------


## DoubleU

Appelle ca comme tu veux, pour moi :
 - tu possedes un cd, t'arrives pas a le ripper donc tu le tlcharges et tu le graves pour l'avoir dans ta voiture c'est de la copie prive
 - tu tlecharges un cd que tu ne possede pas pour l'avoir dans ta voiture, c'est du vol, de la contrefacon, tout ce que tu veux. 

Apres, c'est sur faut avoir l'honntet intellectuelle de considrer ce qu'on fait et d'arreter de se cacher derrire le fait que d'autres font pire. 




> Faire de la contrefaon pour accder  la culture parce qu'on a pas les moyens de s'en procurer est, d'aprs moi, parfaitement lgitime, et devrait tre lgal.
> 
> Evidemment tout ceci est purement subjectif.


Effectivement c'est subjectif, et heureusement que le lgislateur n'est pas du mme avis sinon ca serait la porte ouverte a toutes les fenetres.

----------


## lper

> Un informaticien qui ne fait pas la diffrence entre le vol et la copie c'est assez inquitant ...


La copie illgalle est en tout cas considre comme un dlit.

----------


## Barsy

> Mais l on s'loigne compltement du dbat. J'avais dit dans un prcdent post que le tlchargement illgal pouvait tre lgitim par le fait que le prix de la culture est compltement excessif (et j'avais cit pour illustrer cela le fait que je ne comprends pas pourquoi aprs avoir pay 10 par personnes une place de cin, j'ai en plus droit  20 minutes de pub et que le prix d'un DVD  sa sortie (25) est  ce point excessif puisque dans la grand majorit des cas, les films produisent des bnfices rien qu'avec l'exploitation en salle).
> 			
> 		
> 
> C'est quoi cet "argument" miteux? Si on pousse ce raisonnement, je trouve que le prix des lgumes est trop lev, alors j'ai le droit d'aller a carrouf me servir sur l'tal et de me barrer sans payer? Ou l'essence trop cher, alors je peux aller  la station, me servir et dfoncer la barriere pour partir?


Sauf qu'il ne s'agit pas de vol ici mais de contre-faon, c'est vrai que la diffrence est subtile mais par exemple, si je tlcharge un CD, rien ne m'empche de l'acheter par la suite (a m'est dj arriv de le faire). Comme on le dit souvent 1 fichier tlcharg n'est pas gal  1 vente, ce qui serait le cas par contre dans le vol de lgume ( moins que tu aies prvu de ne pas les consommer et que tu les voles pour rien).




> Et j'avais aussi signal que les producteurs aujourd'hui se concentrent sur un petit nombre d'artistes qui gagnent des sommes faramineuses (souvent les mmes qu'on retrouve dans les mouvements pro-hadopi) alors que l'on sait trs bien que la plus grande partie des artistes galre pour trouver une place. Je l'avais dit ailleurs sur le forum, il est moins cher pour un producteur de produire un artiste qui fera des millions de ventes que des centaines d'artistes qui feront des milliers de ventes chacun.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Et?


Et c'est un frein  la diversit... Il faut lire ce que j'cris jusqu'au bout.

----------


## souviron34

> Et c'est un frein  la diversit... Il faut lire ce que j'cris jusqu'au bout.



C'est vrai qu'on voit sacrment plus de diversit aujourdhui qu'on en voyait dans les annes 60-70  :8-):

----------


## SirDarken

Moi j'ai une question toute simple :
Est-ce que cette loi vas permettre  l'industrie du disque de survir ?

Pour moi la rponse est claire, et c'est non!

En faisant un petit flashback, on ce rend compte que la situation actuelle est l'enttement de cette mme industrie  ne pas voluer.

On a parler de refaire les droits d'auteurs : non (d'ailleurs marrant de voir l'industrie choisir l'avenir des auteurs alors que c'est mme droits sont censs les protger).

On a parler d'volution de la distribution : non (car ils arrivent pas  trouver un systme de scurisation, ce qui ne gnai pas  l'poque de la casette audio et vhs)

Et j'en arrive au dernier point le prix : aucune volution.

Pourquoi aujourd'hui le tlchargement prend autant d'ampleur ?
C'est trs simple on a pris les gens pour des imbciles et  prsent on rle.

On vends des connections pour tlcharger en illimit, car il faut le dire c'tait quand mme bien l'argument de vente  une poque.

On a instaur la taxe sur les supports, alors que beaucoup en consomme sans lien avec la musique ou le film, mais pourtant ils s'acquittent de la dite taxe.

On vends partout des appareils fonctionnant avec le MP3, alors le format na pas de lien avec l'appareil, mais n'est-ce pas d'une faon de reprendre des sous (changements de matos, ect).
Et ne parlons pas de l'intrt technique du mp3 dans la musique, le but est bien d'couter la musique recuprer sur le net (avec quasi 0 offres lgales franaises).

A prsent faut ce rendre compte d'un principe simple, quand c'est:

-Moins chers
-Moins compliqu
Les gens prennent la solution, et l'industrie  apport tout cela dans les chaumieres (lecteur mp3, DIVX, Disque dur Multimdia choses qui pour le coup ne valent plus rien si on ne tlcharge pas, et soyons raliste l'offres lgales hein).

Le choix lgales actuels est :
-Trs chres (voir trop quand on calcule un peu).
-Plus compliqu
Car oui on achte en ligne, mais faut pas le mettre sur le baladeur, pas le preter  sa soeur, enfin un comble au vu du prix.

Donc je vous pose la question encore une fois, qu'est-ce que la loi vas changer pour l'utilisateur final, le consommateur, pardon le pirate?

Est-ce qu'elle vas sauver une industrie qui c'est elle mme tirer une balle dans le pieds.

Malheureusement les gens ne sont justement plus aussi bte, et on vas voir rapidement les effets ce pointer, alors certe il ni aura plus de tlchargement, mais les gens n'achteront quand mme pas plus de CD/DVD/Blue Ray.

D'ailleurs  titre personnel, si je n'avais pas eu le net pour dcouvrir certaines choses je n'aurai pas consomm.
Le nombre d'animes que j'ai achet aprs les avoir vu en vostfr, et bien au moins j'conomiserai.
Et je vous parle mme pas des films/animes qui n'existe pas/plus en france, on vas devenir vraiment des chvres.

Deja que ma culture ne vole pas bien haut, (ni mon orthographe/grammaire je sais merci) et bien l vais me gaver de pissenlit.

Je ne parle pas de musique dans mon message, tout simplement qua part 3 artistes que j'apprecient je n'achte ni ne tlcharge d'ailleurs de musique donc ca changera rien pour moi de ce cot.

----------


## tchize_

[troll]



> Effectivement c'est subjectif, et heureusement que le lgislateur n'est pas du mme avis sinon ca serait la porte ouverte a toutes les fenetres.


Qui limite au piratage de windows?  ::D: 




> C'est vrai qu'on voit sacrment plus de diversit aujourdhui qu'on en voyait dans les annes 60-70


Ben ouais, a l'poque on copiait avec des cassettes, on mettait 2 vyniles dans la mme pochette pour n'en payer qu'un, et on te regardait avec un gueule jusqu' terre quand on te disait que t'tait suceptible d'tre poursuivi pour avoir enregistr la radio sur ta cassette chrome :p
[/troll]

Le problme de base qui pousse au piratage, c'est que le rapport entre la valeur marchande du produit (CD/DVD/...), laisse libre, et c'est normal, au producteur, est tellement loigne de la valeur du support (le plastique du CD/DVD) que beaucoup de gens ont du mal  voir la valeur du produit. Alors beaucoup de gens voient pas pourquoi payer si cher un bout de plastique (ben oui, des vyniles vierges, c'est dur  trouver, des CDs viergees t'en a pour quelque cents, les gens tant malhonntes par dfinition, le tour est jou). Ceci dit, c'est pas du vol mais de la contrefaon, et c'est idiot. Je risque plus de peine de prison  tlcharger des morceaux de musique, que j'en risque  piquer le sac d'une mm pour aller acheter le cd  ::D: 

(Je vais me recycler dans le recel de CDs achet avec le sac de mm moi :p)

Et sinon, un problme fondamental toujours pas accept par certains, les tudes d'conomiste tendent  montrer que, par le phnomne de diffusion, le piratage profite  l'industrie culturel (paradoxal :p). Les 3/4 des cds que je possde, je les aurais pas achet sans le piratage, puisque je les aurait pas connus

----------


## DoubleU

> Et c'est un frein  la diversit... Il faut lire ce que j'cris jusqu'au bout.


Admettons (mme si ce n'est pas mon opinion). Et alors? C'est quoi le rapport entre la diversit musicale propose par les majors et HADOPI?

----------


## om

La licence globale (ou maintenant la contribution crative), pour rappel, propose de payer un prix forfaitaire (avec son abonnement internet par exemple) pour avoir le droit de s'changer de la musique en toute lgalit.

Beaucoup sont contre, a sera difficile de savoir qui rmunrer et  quelle hauteur... (alors que c'est dj fait pour la taxe sur copie prive)

Bref, il y a un dbat pour ou contre.

Mais maintenant, finalement ils sont pour la licence globale :
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/50...nard-miyet.htm

Sauf qu'au lieu de payer un prix forfaitaire contre le droit de s'changer de la musique, il s'agit de payer un prix forfaitaire contre... rien. Simplement pour rmunrer les artistes (ou les majors) qui "souffrent" du piratage.

Astucieux, non?

C'est interdit de tlcharger, mais on prend quand mme une taxe sur le matriel (copie prive) au cas o vous le feriez. D'ailleurs, on continue  mettre des verrous numriques pour viter que vous fassiez des "copies prives" (car ce n'est pas un droit, mais une exception), donc vous ne pourrez pas en faire, mais vous pouvez payer pour avoir le droit d'en faire.
Mais c'est interdit hein !
Tout comme le tlchargement illgal, c'est interdit. Mais comme vous le faites quand mme, on va vous taxer sur votre connexion internet. Mais on vous poursuivra quand mme et on vous coupera votre connexion internet.

----------


## Invit

> -Moins chers
> -Moins compliqu
> Les gens prennent la solution, et l'industrie  apport tout cela dans les chaumieres (lecteur mp3, DIVX, Disque dur Multimdia choses qui pour le coup ne valent plus rien si on ne tlcharge pas, et soyons raliste l'offres lgales hein).


On dit tout le temps qu'il n'y a pas d'offre lgale. Qu'est ce que a serait pour vous une offre lgale satisfaisante ? Est-ce que c'est seulement possible ?

----------


## Barsy

> Admettons (mme si ce n'est pas mon opinion). Et alors? C'est quoi le rapport entre la diversit musicale propose par les majors et HADOPI?


Si tu avais cout les propos de la ministre, tu saurais que la loi "Cration et Internet" vise  sauvegarder la diversit culturelle franaise. Donc je te rpondrais : demande lui. 
Ce que je dis justement dans mon post est que le problme de la diversit ne sera pas rsolu par l'HADOPI car celui-ci n'est pas le fait du tlchargement illgal.

----------


## fenkys

Une offre lgale satisfaisante serait une offre qui ne vende pas le morceau tlcharg presqu'au mme prix que le CD alors que je n'ai ni le CD, ni le son du CD, ni la pochette ni tout ce qui va avec le CD et qu'une simple panne peut tout me faire perdre.

Ceci tant, le problme reste entier : quoi acheter ? Quand on n'aime pas ce qui passe  la radio, on n'aimera pas non plus ce qui est disponible dans les offres lgales.

----------


## SirDarken

Une offre lgale simple  calculer.

Prenons une compilation de 18 Titres, achetons la musique sur le net
0.99 la musique, je fait le raccourci 18.
On achte le CD (Taxe Sacem oblige restont lgale) 4 5.
On ce fait une pochette maniere de : 2  5.

Prix du cd 24  38
Achat dans le commerce : 20

Alors que le transport n'est plus  compt et que l'aspect logistique est tout du moins pour moi rduit.

Aprs certe il y as des compils  10 des vielleries surtout, qui en coute autant chez le disquaire du coin, et  avoir le mme prix autant faire vivre le disquaire.

Pour les films 5  10 pour un visionnage en 48h sous un dlai de 30jours.

Mettons qu'on vas au cin : 10
On l'achete sur le net : 5  10  48h de vision.
Ca donne donc 15  20 pour rien  part avoir le droti de voir le film durant maximum 48h+2h.
Donc l'offre lgales na aucun atrait pour le film vu que l'on a plus rien aprs paiement, l'achat de DVD reste encore rentable, mais pour combien de temps ?
Si encore on pourrai tlcharger dfinitevement le film pour le mme prix est en bnfici partout (pas de DRM, ect) je dit pas, mais l.

Donc en rsumer une offres lgales intrssante, doit l'tre pour les deux partie, gagner des sous mais aussi apporter quelque chose  l'acheteur.
Pour le moment l'achat de CD/DVD vierge allemand/espagnol est plus rentable.

-Supprimons la taxe Sacem car elle na plus lieu d'tre (et si le gouvernement faisait un geste peut-tre que nous serions plus nombreux  rentrer dans les bonnes lignes ).
-Un prix sur le net moins cher que l'achat du produit fini (ou au moins que l'artiste touche l'cart et pas le mec poser dans son fauteuil  rien faire)
-Un achat de film valable avec plus d'avantages que de contraintes  10 15  le film brut beaucoup en acheterai, moi le premier.

Car passez moi l'expression, mais l cette loi charge la mule pour en tirer ses derniers euros, sans effort du fermier pour ce faire et c'est l ou moi ca me gonfle.

Que les tlchargeurs soient punis et bien soit je comprend tout  fait, car tout travail mrite salaire, mais pour avoir son salaire on doit travailler.
Seulement ceux qui nous chargent  prsent non pas beaucoup travailler pour voluer leurs services et j'estime que c'est  eux de payer les pots casss, pas nous.

[HS]Ca na rien  voir mais quand on reflechie de masse (QI le plus haut divis par le nombre de personne) et qu'on voie Bidule de air france coule sa boite et prend 10Millions, Truc de tf1 gagne 7 anne de smic par mois, Machin licensie 5000 employs et prend 2Millions de prime, bah faut pas s'tonner de la raction, pour le peuple ceux d'en haut sont des bandits, et donc on prend modle, seulement  prsent ils s'en rendent compte.[/HS]

----------


## Jidefix

> On dit tout le temps qu'il n'y a pas d'offre lgale. Qu'est ce que a serait pour vous une offre lgale satisfaisante ? Est-ce que c'est seulement possible ?


Les ides ne manquent pas: packs mp3 (de l'achat en masse: cher mais on a plus de mp3), genre 100mp3 pour 70
abonnements  des playlists
license globale

reste  en discuter, mais encore une fois personne n'a essay d'en dbattre, ni  gauche, ni  droite! les dbats ont tourn autour des connaissances techniques de Mme Albanel, de la grand-mre de je sais plus quel dput, et du sites web jaimelesartistesdedroite qui s'est fait dmouiller...

----------


## el_slapper

> @el_slapper
> 
> Tu confondes lgitimit et lgalit. Tu ne peux pas crire a : "justifier/lgitimer/lgaliser". Se sont des concepts diffrents.
> 
> Un comportement ou un acte violant la loi peut parfaitement tre lgitime.


Jusque l, d'accord. Traverser en dehors des clous pour empcher un gamin de se faire craser, c'est parfaitement lgitime. Et illgal  moins de 50 mtres de clous(si ma mmoire ne me fait pas dfaut).




> Faire de la contrefaon pour accder  la culture parce qu'on a pas les moyens de s'en procurer est, d'aprs moi, parfaitement lgitime, et devrait tre lgal.


Ben non. On a tout un tas de moyens de se la procurer gratuitement et lgalement : tlvisions, radios, internet lgal, etc.....




> Evidemment tout ceci est purement subjectif.


quelqu'un a mieux rpondu que moi sur ce sujet prcis.




> Je considre qu'il est plus important que la majorit des gens accdent  la culture plutt que les intrts d'une minorit soit protgs. Et visiblement je ne suis pas le seul.


Certes. Mais cel justifie-t-il tous les excs? Parceque en face on a  faire  des sagouins, nous ne devrions pas tre meilleurs qu'eux? Surtout, en pronant l'illgalit, tu fournis un argument en bton  ceux que tu souhaites affronter.




> Les nouvelles technologies de l'information nous permettent une diffusion massive de la culture et du savoir en gnral, pourquoi s'en priver ? Ce n'est pas  Internet de se plier au joug de quelques privilgis, mais  ces privilgis d'voluer, chose qu'ils refusent. Les ventes de CDs/DVDs baissent ... Wouhawooo tu m'tonnes ! Qu'ils sortent des sites web o l'on pourra acheter des albums pour 5 euros en .mp3/.ogg/flac sans DRM et l on pourra discuter. La destruction/cratrice de Schumpeter c'est pas qu'une thorie.


Tout  fait d'accord avec ta conclusion. Ils sont dj morts, mais ils ne le savent pas encore. Le truc, c'est que quand on se prtend chevalier blanc face  l'infme oppresseur, on ne se permet pas de se comporter en pirate. Et, si on est pas impeccable soi-mme, on ne vaut pas mieux que l'ordre tabli que l'on prtend abattre(et qui en fait va chuter tout seul, mais c'est un autre dbat).

----------


## Marco46

> Que les tlchargeurs soient punis et bien soit je comprend tout  fait, car tout travail mrite salaire, mais pour avoir son salaire on doit travailler.


Et bien je ne suis pas d'accord. Quand tu tlcharges un album que tu n'aurais de toute manire pas achet et que tu ne te sers pas de ce que tu as tlcharg pour en tirer un profit financier quelconque *personne n'est ls*.

Le bilan de l'opration c'est juste que le tlchargeur a plus de musique.

*O est le problme ?*

N'oublions pas que nous parlons ici de culture, pas de logiciels !

Un artiste qui est d'accord pour engager des poursuites en contrefaon contre des ados ou des jeunes adultes ne mrite juste pas le titre d'artiste. C'est un businessman et la place de ses albums est dans la poubelle, sous les pluchures de patates.

La proprit intellectuelle ?
Encore une fois, ce concept a t invent pour prserver et inciter l'innovation, pas pour crer une rente. 

Il y a suffisamment d'alternatives de financement au systme actuellement en place pour rmunrer les artistes pour ne pas passer toute de suite par la case rpression.

Pour le moi, le fond du dbat se situe ici.

----------


## Marco46

> Jusque l, d'accord. Traverser en dehors des clous pour empcher un gamin de se faire craser, c'est parfaitement lgitime. Et illgal  moins de 50 mtres de clous(si ma mmoire ne me fait pas dfaut).


L'accs  la culture est pour moi un droit fondamental, puisqu'il permet de dvelopper l'esprit critique et donc de faire un bon citoyen et donc de voter librement. C'est aussi important que d'avoir un toit pour dormir et 3 repas par jour.

Lorsque cet accs  la culture est bloqu pour prserver les bnfices de rente d'un groupe priv, je considre qu'il est lgitime d'employer des moyens illgaux pour arriver  ses fins.

C'est une question de valeurs, subjectif donc.




> Ben non. On a tout un tas de moyens de se la procurer gratuitement et lgalement : tlvisions, radios, internet lgal, etc.....


Cela pose tout un tas de problmes, choix, gratuit, contrle de l'information, etc ...




> Certes. Mais cel justifie-t-il tous les excs? Parceque en face on a  faire  des sagouins, nous ne devrions pas tre meilleurs qu'eux? Surtout, en pronant l'illgalit, tu fournis un argument en bton  ceux que tu souhaites affronter.


Mais quels excs ? Tlcharger comme un gros porcs 30 films pour semaine pour en effacer la moiti et se rendre compte que dans l'autre moiti yena qu'un seul qui vaut la peine de claquer 30 euros ?


Je dfends les tlchargeurs mais je tlcharge en + trs trs peu. Uniquement des documentaires et quelques vieux films, trs trs rarement de la musique et dans des volumes trs faible.

----------


## gmotw

> Et bien je ne suis pas d'accord. Quand tu tlcharges un album que tu n'aurais de toute manire pas achet et que tu ne te sers pas de ce que tu as tlcharg pour en tirer un profit financier quelconque *personne n'est ls*.


C'est la mme excuse qu'utilise les voleurs de vlo. "Ben quoi? Il a laiss son vlo l, c'est qu'il en avait pas besoin".

Faut un peu prendre ses responsabilits des fois quand mme.

----------


## SirDarken

Quand je parler du travail qui mritai un salaire, je parler du travail des maisons de disque.

L'artiste doit pouvoir vivre de ses crations c'est un fait, tout du moins le bon artiste, c'est d'ailleurs un peu dommage car cette loi cre une fissure entre les artistes et le consommateur, tout ca pour servir l'intrt des diteurs, alors que les fameux droits d'auteurs sont la pour les protger des diteurs, enfin le sujet n'est pas l.

Pour moi payer un artiste ca me choque pas, quand sont oeuvre me plait bien entendu, le problme de tlchargement est un peu un problme de mauvaise foi.
On sort l'excuse de "si je l'avais pas tlcharg je l'aurai pas achet" c'est certe vrai et je le dit moi mme, le souci viens dans la seconde phase que personne ose avouer, et qui est :
"Bah vu que je l'ai tlcharg je vais pas l'acheter" et pour moi c'est cette phase le fond du problme.

Car sans un prix attractif et raliste cette seconde phase ne sera jamais liminer.

Et c'tait au maison de disque, enfin au diteurs de prparer le changement, alors que cette loi puni les deux seuls entits qui n'ont pas cette capacit.
D'ailleurs on peut voir que certains artistes qui on volu gagne bien leur vie sans maison de disque, et mmeen distribuant leur musique gratuitement donc preuve en est qu'un modle rflchi existe.

Seulement ca arrange pas les diteurs car ils perdraient leurs sous, d'ailleurs Marco tu parle de businessman, est bien ils sont pas chez les artistes les businessman, mais chez les diteurs, ne faisont pas le raccourci artistes = radin, comme ne faisont pas internautes = pirates, par contre diteurs = voleurs, lui oui tu peux car eux n'ont rien fait et ramasse le plus gros.

----------


## tchize_

> L'accs  la culture est pour moi un droit fondamental, puisqu'il permet de dvelopper l'esprit critique et donc de faire un bon citoyen et donc de voter librement. C'est aussi important que d'avoir un toit pour dormir et 3 repas par jour.


Je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord, tu confond culture et connaissance. Je vosi pas en quoi le fait d'avoir deux albums de ramnstein et un album d'origa me rend plus critique  ::D:  L'industrie musicale, ca reste avant tout du dlassement et du divertissement.

Et pour la comparaison avec le vlo, ne perdons pas de vue que le piratage c'est de la contrefacon (une copie) pas du vol (rien n'a disparu).


Sinon, pour revenir  la question curieuse du lgitime / lgal. Faire une copie pirate d'un album c'est illgal, on est d"accord avec , mme si certains ne respectent pas a. Mais qui est ls si je tlcharge quelque chose d'introuvable? C'est toujours illgal, mais est-ce lgitime? Parce que j'ai quelques CDs en copie chez moi, je vous met au dfit de trouver a dans un magasin, meme sur demande. Ce n'est plus dit, ce n'est plus vendu, et les magasins trainent les pieds quand tu leur sort que c'est un label japonais  ::D:

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord, tu confond culture et connaissance.


Dans le cas de la musique, ok tu as raison (encore qu'on puisse trouver une bonne dose de sagesse dans certaines auteurs (Brassens ? :p))
Pour les films, l on rentre dans le savoir.




> Pour moi payer un artiste ca me choque pas, quand sont oeuvre me plait bien entendu, le problme de tlchargement est un peu un problme de mauvaise foi.
> On sort l'excuse de "si je l'avais pas tlcharg je l'aurai pas achet" c'est certe vrai et je le dit moi mme, le souci viens dans la seconde phase que personne ose avouer, et qui est :
> "Bah vu que je l'ai tlcharg je vais pas l'acheter" et pour moi c'est cette phase le fond du problme.
> 
> Car sans un prix attractif et raliste cette seconde phase ne sera jamais liminer.


Oui c'est un vrai problme. 

Mais  qui la faute ?

Moi mes CDs ils sont tous au fond d'un carton depuis des annes. J'ai tout "mp3is" sur mon PC de salon qui me sert de chaine. 

Acheter des CDs ? Mais j'en veux pas de vos galettes pourries qui se rayent ds qu'elles tombent au sol. 
Je veux du fichier numrique librement copiable et lisible n'importe o.
Je fais mes backups rgulirement pour m'assurer de conserver mes donnes en cas de problme.

Quand ils vendront du mp3/ogg/flac sans DRM et  un prix raisonnable, "peut tre" que je leur redonnerais de l'argent. Et je dis peut tre parce qu'ils ont largement franchis la ligne rouge avec leur loi  la con.

----------


## souviron34

TROLL = ON

et peut-tre que de toutes faons tu ne pourras pas saisir ce qui fait la musique ?

Je rappelle que tout ce qui est numrique, et en particlier MP3, a une perte par discrtisation et compression d'environ 30% en moyenne, 60% dans le pire des cas..

Ce qui fait que ce que vous coutez n'est pas de la musique, mais des sons...

TROLL = OFF

----------


## tchize_

troll(on)

Ben les DVDs aussi c'est compress, 
Puis compress ou pas compress, la baladeurs numriques, avec le bruit ambiant, t'entends pas vraiment la perte.

troll(off)

----------


## Jidefix

Ou enfin je met au dfi l'individu lambda de faire la diffrence entre du son CD et du son mp3 bien encod, surtout quand a sort d'couteurs minables achets 15 en magasin...




> C'est la mme excuse qu'utilise les voleurs de vlo. "Ben quoi? Il a laiss son vlo l, c'est qu'il en avait pas besoin".
> 
> Faut un peu prendre ses responsabilits des fois quand mme.


On a dej rpondu  cet argument,  l'poque il s'agissait de carottes, merci de ne pas tourner en rond dans vos arguments...

----------


## om

> *Acteurs, ralisateurs, producteurs dplorent que la loi Cration et Internet de ninstaurer quun mcanisme de sanctions  la constitutionnalit douteuse et au fonctionnement fumeux.*
> 
> _Par Chantal Akerman, Christophe Honor, Jean-Pierre Limosin, Zina Modiano, Gal Morel, Victoria Abril, Catherine Deneuve, Louis Garrel, Yann Gonzalez, Clotilde Hesme, Chiara Mastroianni, Agathe Berman et Paulo Branco._
> 
> Artistes et producteurs engags, nous nous sommes dvous tout au long de notre carrire  la promotion dun cinma diffrent, un cinma ouvert et exigeant.
> 
> Vous avez fait vivre nos uvres, les portant, les reconnaissant ou les rejetant. Tout au long de notre carrire, nous avons poursuivi la mme ambition  : diffuser notre travail et le partager avec vous. Tout au long de notre carrire, mille obstacles se sont prsents  nous, quils aient t techniques, matriels ou conomiques.
> 
> Aujourdhui, nous avons la chance de vivre une rvolution numrique qui nous permettra, dans un futur trs proche, de lever nombre de ces obstacles et douvrir notre cinma  toutes et  tous.
> ...


http://www.ecrans.fr/Lettre-ouverte-...eurs,6877.html

----------


## SirDarken

[TROLL]
StarAc et consort, enfin globalement 75% de ce qui ce fait en ce moment, que ce soit en mp3 ou en cd ou autre, ce ne sont que des sons pas de la musique.
[/TROLL]

Marco la faute  qui ? et bien les diteurs c'est vieux croulants qui ont besoin de tant d'argent pour acheter leur appareil auditif leur permettant d'apprcier ce que les pauvres gens ne peuvent pas avoir avec le mp3 (ah... mince le troll tait dja fini oops).

Pour reprendre plus srieusement le troll de souviron, le mp3 certe inclu une perte et pour un puriste du son je concoie que c'est un problme de taille, mais malheureusement ce n'est pas d'un puriste qu'il est question, mais de la masse de pirates sans vergognes sur la toile.

Pour la grande parti de smicard (dont je fait partie) la perte sur la qualit musical est risible compar  l'conomie faite.

Enfin je pense que de totue faon on vas tourner en rond durant 150 pages mais cela ne changera rien au problme.
Cette loi ne sert  rien pour les artistes.
Cette loi oblige les gens  consommer ce qu'on veux leur donn (bah vi on a pas parler du label HADOPI).
Cette loi vas ce payer trs cher pour rien.

Moi je vous donne rendez-vous dans 1 an pour faire le bilan de cette loi.

Petit HS  votre avis on vas revenir  l'ancien systme ? vous savez le gars qui revend au lyce les cds copies, les serveurs ftps ect ?
Car l les gens partagent gratuitement, mais aprs on vas revenir aux bases (10 le cd copi de main  main) je vous le pari moi ca.

----------


## tchize_

> On a dej rpondu  cet argument,  l'poque il s'agissait de carottes, merci de ne pas tourner en rond dans vos arguments...


Et on va pas payer nos CDs en rond de carottes quand mme  ::D:

----------


## souviron34

> Et on va pas payer nos CDs en rond de carottes quand mme


bah si..  ::D: 

a s'appelle du troc, et c'est la seule alternative viable  une socit marchande...

 ::D: 

(mais l on rejoint l'autre discussion...)

----------


## gmotw

Ce dbat tourne effectivement en rond (comme un cd) depuis un bon bout de temps.  ::D: 

Les arguments des deux cts sont les mmes depuis 18 pages et a fait bien longtemps que l'on reste l juste pour nourrir le troll (au moins il ne meurt pas de faim, lui).

----------


## Furikawari

Je lis des trucs assez hallucinants dans ce fil...

Pirater, dans le cadre du modle conomique qui est le notre, c'est du vol. Affirmer le contraire c'est au mieux raconter n'importe quoi, au pire mentir effrontment.

Ensuite quand je vois des arguments du type "si on pirate c'est parce que le prix est trop lev blah blah". C'est faux. Si le piratage s'est gnralis c'est parce que c'est devenu facile, point barre.

Aprs Hadopi c'est un autre problme (le caractre arbitraire, les mesures disproportionnes, les "comptences techniques (ou plutt l'absence de)" des personnes qui ont mis a au point sont autant d'arguments en dfaveur de cette loi.

Mais de grce, vous choisissez un modle conomique (c'est ce que vous fates  chaque fois que vous mettez votre bulletin dans un urne), acceptez en les consquences.

Rptez aprs moi, "le piratage dans une socit capitaliste, c'est du vol".

----------


## Mdinoc

> Les arguments des deux cts sont les mmes depuis 18 pages et a fait bien longtemps que l'on reste l juste pour nourrir le troll (au moins il ne meurt pas de faim, lui).


Il mange des carottes?

----------


## tchize_

> Je lis des trucs assez hallucinants dans ce fil...
> 
> Pirater, dans le cadre du modle conomique qui est le notre, c'est du vol. Affirmer le contraire c'est au mieux raconter n'importe quoi, au pire mentir effrontment.


Pour la nime fois, le piratage n'est pas du vol, c'est de la contre faon. C'est d'ailleurs punissable au mme titre que d'acheter une fausse rolex  50 euros pour se la pter  ::):

----------


## souviron34

> Je lis des trucs assez hallucinants dans ce fil...
> 
> Pirater, dans le cadre du modle conomique qui est le notre, c'est du vol. Affirmer le contraire c'est au mieux raconter n'importe quoi, au pire mentir effrontment.
> 
> Ensuite quand je vois des arguments du type "si on pirate c'est parce que le prix est trop lev blah blah". C'est faux. Si le piratage s'est gnralis c'est parce que c'est devenu facile, point barre.
> 
> Aprs Hadopi c'est un autre problme (le caractre arbitraire, les mesures disproportionnes, les "comptences techniques (ou plutt l'absence de)" des personnes qui ont mis a au point sont autant d'arguments en dfaveur de cette loi.
> 
> Mais de grce, vous choisissez un modle conomique (c'est ce que vous fates  chaque fois que vous mettez votre bulletin dans un urne), acceptez en les consquences.
> ...



 ::king:: 

tu m'as faire rire, avec ta dernire phrase  ::D: 


PS: c'est d'ailleurs  rapprocher des dbats sur l'accs gratuit , ou bien les logiciels gratuits...

----------


## Invit

> Mais de grce, vous choisissez un modle conomique (c'est ce que vous fates  chaque fois que vous mettez votre bulletin dans un urne), acceptez en les consquences.


Je me souviens pas du moment o j'ai choisi l'actuel systme de distribution des produits culturels. C'tait quand que Olivennes, Pascal Ngre et cie ont t lus ?




> Rptez aprs moi, "le piratage dans une socit capitaliste, c'est du vol".


Rptez-aprs moi : en France, il y a un code pnal. Le code pnal dit que le piratage relve de la contrefaon.

----------


## lper

Une chose est sre, vol ou pas vol, c'est  ne plus toucher terre... ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Rptez-aprs moi : en France, il y a un code pnal. Le code pnal dit que le piratage relve de la contrefaon.


On s'en fout de savoir si c'est du vol ou de la contrefaon. Des 2 cts c'est illgal et puni par la loi...

----------


## kuranes

L'argument "je pirate pour couter de la musique avant de l'acheter" est de moins en moins valable, tout de mme, avec des sites genre deezer ou jiwa...
(ce n'est pas un systme parfait mais au moins vous saurez ce que vous achetez...)

Si vous voulez tlcharger comme un porc en toute lgalit, allez sur des sites genre jamendo, faite des dons aux artistes si a vous plait, etc... 
(c'est d'ailleurs sur ce site que je prends de la musique pour intgrer  mes films... aprs avoir demand autorisation directement aux auteurs).

----------


## Furikawari

> On s'en fout de savoir si c'est du vol ou de la contrefaon. Des 2 cts c'est illgal et puni par la loi...


Exactement, c'est illgal, et se voiler la face comme certains le font ici c'est de l'hypocrisie.

----------


## souviron34

de toutes faons, pv chouchous, vous vous mobilisez pour des conneries...
en vous regardant le nombril...

C'est uniquement valable pour les tlchargements en grands nombres
Cela vise particulirement l'usage commercial (_voir la loi sur la contrefaon_) et les "tlchargeux frntiques".
Contrairement  ce que vous avez l'air de penser vis--vis des majors, ce n'est pas l'industrie du disque le moteur de cette loi. Si vous regardez le texte intgral dont j'ai post le lien plus haut, cela s'adresse et a t motiv avant tout par : le cinma, et les journalistes (_dont les articles parus dans des journaux papiers sont reproduits sur le site, et dont la reproduction du contenu est donc ouverte  tous (voir les diffrentes citations ici-mme_)). Le disque et la musique ne sont qu'un des 3 pans viss. Alors l'influence des majors du disque sur les journalistes ... Euh... Ou sur les cinastes....
Enfin, comme not plus haut, les "sanctions" sont possibles mais pas obligatoires, et progressives. La suspension d'abonnement est uniquement pour un "lourd rcidiviste". C'est ce que vous tes ????

----------


## lper

Comme a a t dit prcdemment, ce sujet tourne en boucle, merci Souviron et tant d'autres... ::roll:: 
Le problme en tout cas et je le rpte depuis le dbut (pour faire comme tout le monde, gnagnagna), ce n'est pas le fait d'tre pris en flagrant dlit de vol ou piratage et d'tre puni comme n'importe quel dlit de ce genre, mais c'est la lgitimisation de la surveillance des trafics rseaux.

----------


## Jidefix

C'est clair qu'on est revenu au dbut avec les "piratage = vol" etc.
C'est triste mais c'est comme a, on les fera pas changer d'avis...

Rendez-vous  la CEDH avec plein d'argent en moins  cause des procdures donc...

----------


## SirDarken

> de toutes faons, pv chouchous, vous vous mobilisez pour des conneries...
> en vous regardant le nombril...
> 
> C'est uniquement valable pour les tlchargements en grands nombres
> Cela vise particulirement l'usage commercial (_voir la loi sur la contrefaon_) et les "tlchargeux frntiques".
> Contrairement  ce que vous avez l'air de penser vis--vis des majors, ce n'est pas l'industrie du disque le moteur de cette loi. Si vous regardez le texte intgral dont j'ai post le lien plus haut, cela s'adresse et a t motiv avant tout par : le cinma, et les journalistes (_dont les articles parus dans des journaux papiers sont reproduits sur le site, et dont la reproduction du contenu est donc ouverte  tous (voir les diffrentes citations ici-mme_)). Le disque et la musique ne sont qu'un des 3 pans viss. Alors l'influence des majors du disque sur les journalistes ... Euh... Ou sur les cinastes....
> Enfin, comme not plus haut, les "sanctions" sont possibles mais pas obligatoires, et progressives. La suspension d'abonnement est uniquement pour un "lourd rcidiviste". C'est ce que vous tes ????


1)Tlchargements en grands nombres ? jamais lu un seul article quantifiant l'envoi de mail, lettre ou pour la suspension

2)Cela vise qui ? pareil aucune prcision et je ne voie pas le lien avec des activites commercials.
Ca vise une IP dans un paquet lancer au hazard.

3)Industrie du disque ou cinma  ce niveau c'est blanc bonnet, bonnet blanc pour moi, le tlchargement regroupant les films comme les musiques.

4) Sanctions possibles ? avec deja 1000 suspension/jour annonc ?
Quid de l'analyse du dossier en quelque seconde ?
Ah oui ca promet grandement, il est vrai que si les personnes de l'HADOPI finisse en dpression ou fatigue l certe les sanctions seront rare.
Quid aussi de la possibilit de la double peine ?

Pour le moment aucune des diverses sources que je lis ne me rassure.
Et les dclarations de la ministre encore moins (Open office avec firewall, firewall qui scurise un wifi)

En plus je ne voie pas ou l'on dfend le tlchargeur, on trouve juste cette loi non appropri (et pas mal de professionnels des dits mtiers aussi).

[troll]Mais bon au final je crois qu'on devrai retourn au Moyen-ge ca simplfierai le problme, plus de cd, d'ordinateur, de GPS, plus que quelque ponte et nous dans les champs, moi je dit c'est le rve..... ah mais mince les diteurs existaient pas  l'poque :p[/troll]

Tlchargement ou pas cette loi est absurde sur tout les points.

----------


## Barsy

> Envoy par Souviron34
> 
> On s'en fout de savoir si c'est du vol ou de la contrefaon. Des 2 cts c'est illgal et puni par la loi...
> 
> 
> Exactement, c'est illgal, et se voiler la face comme certains le font ici c'est de l'hypocrisie.


Je sais pas pourquoi, mais certains d'entre vous ont du rater un chapitre. Ce dont on parle actuellement dans ce topic c'est de loi justement. Donc dire "le tlchargement c'est illgal donc tout le monde  tort", c'est remettre en cause le fait que les lois peuvent tre discutes et modifies.

Maintenant, pour ceux qui viendrait me rpondre que si on permet aux internautes de tlcharger librement, alors on a qu' permettre aux gens de voler les vlos (ou les carottes), je ne peux rien pour eux, ils s'obstinent  rien comprendre (et je pense que c'est plus par manque d'arguments concrets que par connerie pure).




> de toutes faons, pv chouchous, vous vous mobilisez pour des conneries...
> en vous regardant le nombril...
> 
>     * C'est uniquement valable pour les tlchargements en grands nombres
> 
>     * Cela vise particulirement l'usage commercial (voir la loi sur la contrefaon) et les "tlchargeux frntiques".
> 
>     * Contrairement  ce que vous avez l'air de penser vis--vis des majors, ce n'est pas l'industrie du disque le moteur de cette loi. Si vous regardez le texte intgral dont j'ai post le lien plus haut, cela s'adresse et a t motiv avant tout par : le cinma, et les journalistes (dont les articles parus dans des journaux papiers sont reproduits sur le site, et dont la reproduction du contenu est donc ouverte  tous (voir les diffrentes citations ici-mme)). Le disque et la musique ne sont qu'un des 3 pans viss. Alors l'influence des majors du disque sur les journalistes ... Euh... Ou sur les cinastes....
> 
>     * Enfin, comme not plus haut, les "sanctions" sont possibles mais pas obligatoires, et progressives. La suspension d'abonnement est uniquement pour un "lourd rcidiviste". C'est ce que vous tes ????


La loi est issue des rapports de Denis Olivienne (qui n'est pas journaliste ni cinaste) mais ancien PDG de la Fnac. Et si jamais la vente de copie s'arrte en France, la premire  en ptir sera justement la Fnac.

D'autre part, la loi ne vise ni "l'usage commercial" ni les "tlchargeux frntiques" puisque la loi a bel et bien t mise en place pour atteindre tous les particuliers et que l'HADOPI n'a aucun moyen de contrle sur la quantit de donnes tlcharges  partir des IP fournies par les socits de gestion de droit.

Enfin, pour ce qui est de la sanction progressive, le problme et que n'ayant aucun moyen de contrle sur l'acquisition des adresses IP par les socits de gestion des droits, n'importe qui peut tre accus  tort sans avoir la possibilit de fournir des preuve de son innocence.

----------


## Furikawari

> Je sais pas pourquoi, mais certains d'entre vous ont du rater un chapitre. Ce dont on parle actuellement dans ce topic c'est de loi justement. Donc dire "le tlchargement c'est illgal donc tout le monde  tort", c'est remettre en cause le fait que les lois peuvent tre discutes et modifies.


Y'a des gens ici qui soutiennent que le piratage n'est pas illgal (ou alors qui le justifient) et c'est en a que je ragissais. Comme je l'ai dit dans mon post je pense aussi que cette loi est mauvaise, c'est pas a qui me gne dans ce topic.

----------


## Marco46

> Y'a des gens ici qui soutiennent que le piratage n'est pas illgal (ou alors qui le justifient) et c'est en a que je ragissais. Comme je l'ai dit dans mon post je pense aussi que cette loi est mauvaise, c'est pas a qui me gne dans ce topic.


Si c'est moi qui suis vis je n'ai jamais rien de tel. (sauf pour le justifie).

J'ai dit :

1/ la copie n'est pas du vol tant que pas de bnfice financier tir de la contrefaon.

2/ Le piratage (ce seul mot est abusif) est illgal mais peut tre (et l'est pour moi) considr comme lgitime.

Oui je le justifie, et c'est une opinion d'ordre politique. Il s'agit de savoir dans quel type de socit l'on veut vivre, et quelles sont les valeurs auxquelles nous sommes attaches.


Il y a aussi dans cette loi la volont de "Sa Majest Impriale" (pour ceux qui ont suivis les dbats :p) de faire mettre un genoux  terre au monde de l'Internet, parce que a le gave un mdia incontrlable. Cet aspect de l'affaire n'est pas  ngliger, il sous-tend tout le reste il me semble ...

----------


## souviron34

Et comme je le disais moi aussi plus haut, qu'elle soit inapplicable ou qu'elle ne prenne pas tout en compte n'intervient pas dans ce dbat, qui est sur la prsence ou non de cette loi. Pas qu'elle soit ou non efficace...





> 1)Tlchargements en grands nombres ? jamais lu un seul article quantifiant l'envoi de mail, lettre ou pour la suspension
> 
> 2)Cela vise qui ? pareil aucune prcision et je ne voie pas le lien avec des activites commercials.
> Ca vise une IP dans un paquet lancer au hazard.





> ..D'autre part, la loi ne vise ni "l'usage commercial" ni les "tlchargeux frntiques" puisque la loi a bel et bien t mise en place pour atteindre tous les particuliers et que l'HADOPI n'a aucun moyen de contrle sur la quantit de donnes tlcharges  partir des IP fournies par les socits de gestion de droit.


Je crois qu'il vous faudra rviser les notions essentielles avant qu'on puisse dbattre correctement, et pas de manire caricaturale...


La protection de la proprit intellectuelle :

http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/i...protection.htm




> Le droit dauteur confre  son titulaire une proprit privative lui permettant de dterminer les conditions dexploitation de son uvre.
> 
> Ces droits comportent deux types de prrogatives, des droits patrimoniaux qui permettent  lauteur dautoriser les diffrents modes dutilisation de son uvre et de percevoir en contrepartie une rmunration et des droits moraux dont la finalit est de protger la personnalit de lauteur exprime au travers son uvre.
> 
> Cette proprit est de nature incorporelle, elle ne porte pas sur lobjet matriel dans lequel sincorpore la cration mais sur la cration mme de luvre; il en rsulte que les droits dauteur sont indpendants des droits de proprit corporelle portant sur lobjet matriel, ainsi la vente du support matriel de luvre (par exemple un tableau) nemporte pas la cession des droits dauteur, qui doit tre spcifique.





> Les infractions aux droits dauteur sont sanctionnes pnalement (CPI, art L.335-1  L.335-10)
> 
> *Outre des sanctions civiles , la violation des droits dauteurs est constitutive du dlit de contrefaon* punie dune peine de 15244,9 euros (1000 000 F) damende et de 2 ans demprisonnement (CPI, articles L. 335-1 et suivant). Des peines complmentaires (fermeture dtablissement, confiscation, affichage de la dcision judiciaire) peuvent en outre tre prononces.
> 
> *La loi incrimine au titre du dlit de contrefaon toute reproduction, reprsentation ou diffusion, par quelque moyen que ce soit, d'une uvre de l'esprit en violation des droits de l'auteur, tels qu'ils sont dfinis et rglements par la loi (CPI, art L.335-3) 
> Sont aussi incrimins : "le dbit (acte de diffusion ,notamment par vente, de marchandises contrefaisantes), l'exportation et l'importation des ouvrages contrefaits" (CPI, art L.335.2 al 3)* 
> En cas datteinte  ses droits, le titulaire de droit dispose de laction en contrefaon quil peut exercer soit devant les juridictions civiles ou administratives soit devant les juridictions pnales. En outre, la loi amnage une procdure prventive, la saisie-contrefaon, qui permet au titulaire de faire cesser rapidement toute atteinte  ses droits par la saisie des exemplaires contrefaits et dapporter la preuve de la contrefaon. Les officiers de police judiciaire et les agents asserments dsigns par le centre national de la cinmatographie, par les organismes professionnels dauteurs et par les socits de perception et de rpartition des droits sont habilits  constater la matrialit des infractions.



Mais certaines exceptions y figurent, notamment :




> Des exceptions existent tout de mme lorsque l'oeuvre est divulgue, c'est--dire que l'auteur ne peut s'opposer   : 
> 
> *la reprsentation prive et gratuite dans un cercle de famille ; 
> la copie ou reproduction rserve  un usage strictement priv du copiste ;* 
> la publication d'une citation ou d'une analyse de l'oeuvre, dans la mesure o celle-ci est brve et justifie par le caractre critique, polmique, pdagogique, scientifique ou d'information, de l'uvre ; 
> la parodie et la caricature.



*Une violation de ce code est donc* : 

une reprsentation publique et payante de l'oeuvrela copie ou la reproduction destine  un usage ventuellement public

Cela sous-tend bien une utilisation en grand nombre, ventuellement  but commercial.

CQFD


PS: la 3ime exception rentre donc dans le cadre de ce qui tait dcri au dbut de ce thread (usage dans les coles).

----------


## souviron34

> Il y a aussi dans cette loi la volont de "Sa Majest Impriale" (pour ceux qui ont suivis les dbats :p) de faire mettre un genoux  terre au monde de l'Internet, parce que a le gave un mdia incontrlable. Cet aspect de l'affaire n'est pas  ngliger, il sous-tend tout le reste il me semble ...


Ah a faisait longtemps.. Le Grand Complot... 


a vous arrive de temps en temps de laisser tomber la paranoia aigue ???

Entre le Grand Complot des Banquiers, le Grand Complot des Financiers, le Grand Complot des Patrons, le Grand Complot de Sarko, le Grand Complot des Mdias, le Grand Complot de "ceux qui ne croient pas  mon opinion", etc etc ???

C'est vrai que Sarko est Seul dans une Guerre Mondiale face  son Ennemi Jur et Personnel j'ai nomm ici le Bon Internet...  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> *Une violation de ce code est donc :* 
> 
> une reprsentation publique et payante de l'oeuvre


Le contraire de "prive et gratuite" n'est pas "publique et payante" mais "publique *OU* payante" (pour un informaticien quand mme...)

Pour les exceptions au droit d'auteur, on en avait dj parl dans ce mme topic  la page 6.

EDIT : Non, la 3me exception que tu donnes ne rentre pas dans le contexte de l'usage dans les coles comme on l'avait dbattu en page 6, puisqu'une "analyse" ou une "citation de l'oeuvre" n'est pas l'oeuvre complte.

----------


## Jidefix

Souviron: ton extrait dfinie ce qu'est la contrefaon, et nulle part il n'est dit que c'est du vol (point numro 1)
de plus:



> Cela sous-tend bien une utilisation en grand nombre, ventuellement  but commercial.


Bah non, cela sous-tend une "reproduction, reprsentation ou diffusion" commerciale ou "non familiale" (dans le sens juridique du terme), comme par exemple le tlchargement et la diffusion d'une oeuvre.
Les exceptions concernent le cercle priv, c'est  dire la famille (dans le sens juridique du terme, cela inclue donc aussi les amis), dans la mesure o l'on n'en tire pas profit.
Il n'y a pas de notion de "quantit" dans ce texte de loi, et la notion de commercialisation n'est pas obligatoire. la diffusion libre est galement punie

Par ailleurs le 3e point explique juste qu'on a le droit d'analyser une uvre, ou de la "citer", c'est  dire pas de la reproduire intgralement. Cette exception n'est donc pas valable dans le cas de l'cole: "dans la mesure o celle-ci est brve".





> Et comme je le disais moi aussi plus haut, qu'elle soit inapplicable ou qu'elle ne prenne pas tout en compte n'intervient pas dans ce dbat, qui est sur la prsence ou non de cette loi. Pas qu'elle soit ou non efficace...


Ben justement cette loi ne devrait pas exister puisqu'elle va  l'encontre de la constitution europenne qui a raffirm l'accs  internet comme un droit fondamental.

----------


## GrandFather

> Et comme je le disais moi aussi plus haut, qu'elle soit inapplicable ou qu'elle ne prenne pas tout en compte n'intervient pas dans ce dbat, qui est sur la prsence ou non de cette loi. Pas qu'elle soit ou non efficace...


On ne peut pas vacuer comme a la question de l'efficacit suppose de la loi, d'autant qu'elle cre un prcdent un peu inquitant : ce sont des socits prives, et non des agents asserments de l'Etat, qui vont attester de l'infraction. Ca, au del de la question du tlchargement, et mme si c'est un organisme d'tat qui dcide de la sanction finale, franchement, c'est un peu flippant.

----------


## souviron34

> Le contraire de "prive et gratuite" n'est pas "publique et payante" mais "publique *OU* payante" (pour un informaticien quand mme...)


 ::oops::  yes ..

Mais a ne change pas le fond...

C'est quand mme destin  du "grand nombre ou du commerce".. Si on fait une diffusion publique, mme gratuite, d'un truc qui est protg, et qu'on a tlcharg "gratuitement" (pour ne pas rentrer dans le dbat "pirat") par exemple, on viole le droit, et c'est correct que ce soit qualifi de violation.

Si on fait payer, cela devient du commerce..

----------


## Jidefix

> a vous arrive de temps en temps de laisser tomber la paranoia aigue ???
> 
> Entre le Grand Complot des Banquiers, le Grand Complot des Financiers, le Grand Complot des Patrons, le Grand Complot de Sarko, le Grand Complot des Mdias, le Grand Complot de "ceux qui ne croient pas  mon opinion", etc etc ???


Donc tu nie qu'il existe de la corruption, des comploteurs, des magouilles politiques dans ce monde?
Faut-il te citer des exemples d'autres pays o l'on admettra que le peuple est manipul?
Ou alors penses-tu que jamais a n'arrivera en France, que nos hommes politiques sont intgres, que la justice toujours fait bien son travail?
Devons-nous rappeler les exemples de Dreyfus, de Vichy, des milles et unes trahisons  travers l'histoire de la France?

Tout le monde magouille, les smicards pour avoir plus d'allocs, les cadres pour avoir des arrts de travail, les avocats pour gagner un procs, les politiques pour qu'on parle d'eux et qu'on parle d'eux en bien.
Penser qu'un politique tente de manipuler les mdias relve du grand complot pour toi?
Waow...

----------


## souviron34

> Ben justement cette loi ne devrait pas exister puisqu'elle va  l'encontre de la constitution europenne qui a raffirm l'accs  internet comme un droit fondamental.


Eh bien il y aura un procs et l'on verra si c'est considr comme un droit fondamental ou non.

Mais voir plus bas mon argument ...




> On ne peut pas vacuer comme a la question de l'efficacit suppose de la loi,


Je dois dire que depuis le dbut vous me sciez tous, avec vos arguments...

Depuis quand le clampin moyen (mme si il est concern) se mobilise parce qu'une loi est inefficace ?????????????


A part pour Hadopi, j'ai beau chercher je ne vois pas d'autres exemples... 

Les gens se mobilisent en gnral quand ils sont pour, ou contre, une loi.. Mais pour ou contre l'efficacit ????????????





> d'autant qu'elle cre un prcdent un peu inquitant : ce sont des socits prives, et non des agents asserments de l'Etat, qui vont attester de l'infraction. Ca, au del de la question du tlchargement, et mme si c'est un organisme d'tat qui dcide de la sanction finale, franchement, c'est un peu flippant.


MAis c'est pas la premire, avec d'autres consquences bien plus inquitantes : la gestion de vos dossiers mdicaux lectroniques, des cartes Vitales et autres, a t dlgue  des entreprises prives... 

C'est  mon avis nettement plus flippant qu'un accs  un Internet..

Mais l'on voit trs bien les priorits de la socit d'aujourdhui... Pas un seul d'entre vous ne s'est mobilis l-dessus... Alors que l, tout le monde en parle.. Parce qu'on ose penser de vouloir ventuellement un jour avoir l'ventuelle pense de pouvoir vous couper l'accs  votre joujou favori... Et que l a devient du lse-humain...






> Waow...


Je dis juste que penser que Sarko veut prendre le Contrle de l'Internet, c'est que tu as trop fum la moquette... (ou trop regard Star Wars).

----------


## Jidefix

> Depuis quand le clampin moyen (mme si il est concern) se mobilise parce qu'une loi est inefficace ?????????????


Depuis qu'il risque de se voir condamn  tort et sans moyen de se dfendre (si on peut parler de condamnation dans la mesure o il n'y a pas de procs) 
Depuis qu'on parle de rviser le budget de la France tout en pondant des lois ruineuses qui n'apportent rien  personne

Et d'abord si tu n'a jamais vu ce genre de protestations tu n'as pas du beaucoup sortir, on a des cas identiques avec les cheminots, les magistrats, les profs, les ouvriers, etc.
C'est la premire fois qu'on vois des informaticiens protester parce que pour une fois il s'agit de notre domaine de comptence c'est tout. Et ce cas l nous fait galement raliser que les projets de lois se font sans consultation d'experts, ce qui est tout aussi effrayant (mais qui explique pas mal de choses)




> Je dis juste que penser que Sarko veut prendre le Contrle de l'Internet, c'est que tu as trop fum la moquette... (ou trop regard Star Wars).


Et moi je dis qu'ils ont du te couper toutes tes chaines tls sauf celle qui passe les bisounours... combien de fois les journaux papiers et tlviss ont t censurs? Combien de fois le silence a t remarqu dans les mdias dit "officiels", alors que les commentaires faisaient rage sur internet?
Donc penser que "Sarkozy" (il s'agit de lui mais je ne pense pas qu'un autre serait diffrent), internationalement reconnu comme un pro de la communication, souhaite avoir plus de contrle sur internet ne me semble pas vraiment irraliste...

----------


## Marco46

> Ah a faisait longtemps.. Le Grand Complot... 
> 
> 
> a vous arrive de temps en temps de laisser tomber la paranoia aigue ???
> 
> Entre le Grand Complot des Banquiers, le Grand Complot des Financiers, le Grand Complot des Patrons, le Grand Complot de Sarko, le Grand Complot des Mdias, le Grand Complot de "ceux qui ne croient pas  mon opinion", etc etc ???
> 
> C'est vrai que Sarko est Seul dans une Guerre Mondiale face  son Ennemi Jur et Personnel j'ai nomm ici le Bon Internet...


C'est pourtant bien connu que les puissants de ce monde n'aiment pas qu'on parle librement d'eux et qu'on les critiques.

Je ne vois pas de rapport avec un quelconque complot, il s'agit d'une lutte de pouvoir des gouvernants contre leurs gouverns, ce qui a toujours eu lieu  toutes les poques, mme aujourd'hui en dmocratie.

Comment interprter les dernires rformes, sur l'audiovisuel, sur l'INSEE (pass relativement inaperu mais ya de bons morceaux l aussi), et maintenant sur Internet sinon comme une offensive contre la libert d'expression et pour le contrle des vecteurs d'informations ?

Alors certes, pour Internet on en est loin, mais j'estime qu' partir du moment o on commence  parler sans rire de sites web *labelliss*, avec des infos *labellises*, crites par des journalistes *labelliss*, on approche dangereusement du totalitarisme.

----------


## Marco46

@Souviron34




> MAis c'est pas la premire, avec d'autres consquences bien plus inquitantes : la gestion de vos dossiers mdicaux lectroniques, des cartes Vitales et autres, a t dlgue  des entreprises prives...
> 
> C'est  mon avis nettement plus flippant qu'un accs  un Internet..


Non non non et non. 
Les cahiers des charges de SESAM-VITALE et du GIP-CPS sont 100 000 fois plus stricts et contraignants que l'Hadopi. On court pas dans la mme division l, rien  voir. De + ces CC respectent les normes internationales (RFC)...

Certes les outils de gestion sont crit par des entreprises prives (j'en sais quelque chose c'est ce que je fais en ce moment mme) mais le chiffrement des donnes est mis en place petit  petit et seuls les mdecins et personnels accrdits sont  mme *techniquement* de lire les dossiers mdicaux et les transactions, et la PKI est sous le contrle du GIP...

'fin bref...


On est surtout excd parce que a touche un domaine qu'on connait bien et quand on voit l'incomptence et l'irresponsabilit des gens qui crent ces lois et qui les votes *ben a fait chier !!!*

----------


## Mdinoc

ce sujet, d'aprs le Canard, le gouvernement aurait rcemment achet pas mal de "liens sponsoriss" de google sur les sujets qui fachent, pour attirer ceux qui se sentent chanceux vers leurs sites officiels plutt que sur les sites des contestataires.

D'un autre ct, j'ai du mal  en voir l'effet quand je teste avec google...

----------


## Barsy

Une loi inefficace n'en est pas moins dangereuse. D'une part parce qu'elle peut avoir d'autres consquences que le but pour laquelle on l'a mise en place et d'autre part parce qu'elle peut servir d'alibi  la mise en place d'autres loi dangereuses.

Pour revenir sur ce que dit Jidefix, il est normal qu'en tant qu'informaticien, on s'intresse  ce qui touche notre domaine (cela ne veut pas dire que l'on se dsintresse du reste).

Je suis fermement oppos  tout privatiser (dont la gestion de la scurit sociale) mais qu'on en arrive  privatiser la justice, je considre a comme pire que tout.

----------


## SirDarken

Ah je comprend mieux



> C'est quand mme destin  du "grand nombre ou du commerce".. Si on fait une diffusion publique, mme gratuite, d'un truc qui est protg, et qu'on a tlcharg "gratuitement" (pour ne pas rentrer dans le dbat "pirat") par exemple, on viole le droit, et c'est correct que ce soit qualifi de violation.


Le souci du partage gratuit d'une chose dont on ne dispose pas des droits, et bien l c'est un problme juridique impossible  rsoudre.
Au final le cercle familliale avec Internet est grandi, rien ne m'empeche d'avoir tout ceux  qui les gens partagent en amis.
Le seul point discutable tant qu'il ne peux avoir une copie que si on dispose de l'original, problme chant avoir une copie aprs destruction de l'original (Incendie, autres )

----------


## Jidefix

> problme chant avoir une copie aprs destruction de l'original (Incendie, autres )


Ben l je peux rien citer mais il me semble que la loi dit que si tu n'as plus l'original pour une raison ou pour une autre, tu n'as pas le droit de conserver les copies...

Sinon pour le coup du cadre familial, a rejoint le coup du bon pre de famille ou de l'intert gnral.
Ce sont des termes rgulirement utiliss en droit, dont la dfinition mrite un cours  elle toute seule.
En gros le juge est ici cens faire preuve de "bon sens". a peut sembler inquitant mais moi a me remonte un peu le moral de voir que la notion de "bon sens" intervient quand mme dans les textes... aprs je ne sais pas si a a donn lieu  des abus de la part de la justice...

----------


## om

> MAis c'est pas la premire, avec d'autres consquences bien plus inquitantes : la gestion de vos dossiers mdicaux lectroniques, des cartes Vitales et autres, a t dlgue  des entreprises prives... 
> 
> C'est  mon avis nettement plus flippant qu'un accs  un Internet..


Sauf que l les agents de socits prives sont les plaignants. Et leur seule liste d'IP suffira  accuser quelqu'un, sans preuve.

----------


## GrandFather

> MAis c'est pas la premire, avec d'autres consquences bien plus inquitantes : la gestion de vos dossiers mdicaux lectroniques, des cartes Vitales et autres, a t dlgue  des entreprises prives...


Ca n'a strictement rien  voir... L, c'est un pouvoir judiciaire qui est dlgu. Dans les domaines que tu cites, ce n'est que de la sous-traitance industrielle, et c'est encadr trs troitement par la CNIL ; CNIL qui ne figurera pas dans la commission HADOPI, d'ailleurs.



> Mais l'on voit trs bien les priorits de la socit d'aujourdhui... Pas un seul d'entre vous ne s'est mobilis l-dessus... Alors que l, tout le monde en parle.. Parce qu'on ose penser de vouloir ventuellement un jour avoir l'ventuelle pense de pouvoir vous couper l'accs  votre joujou favori... Et que l a devient du lse-humain...


Tu caricatures, gnralises, et devient limite mprisant, et a devient systmatique quand on te contredit un peu trop. Alors, pour viter cela, soit tu acceptes le dialogue et dveloppes une vraie argumentation convainquante, soit tu estimes qu'on est trop stupide pour la comprendre, et dans ce cas-l je pense que tu as mieux  faire...

----------


## henderson

Internet fait partie des outils permettant le piratage et non des moindres puisqu'il permet la transmission des donnes.

Alors bien sr, il y a l'Esprit de la Loi !
Je ne suis pas certain que cette notion soit respecte dans le cas prsent.
Au sens o comment peut-on dmontrer son innocence (aux  albanelleries  prs) ?
Un peu comme avec l'histoire des radars o l’individu peut se retrouver  charge sur la base d’un faux et usage de faux dont on lui fait le dni d’en apporter la preuve  dcharge !

Dans ce genre d'affaire, il vaut mieux adopter une position de stratge plutt que celle de petit soldat !

La seule faon de rendre la loi caduque est de ne plus pirater pour qu'elle ne soit jamais applique (sauf aux seuls imbciles qui finiront par ne plus s'y adonner) !
Donc faire en sorte qu'elle ne soit qu'un simple spectre !
Mission accomplie me direz-vous ?
En fait il s’agit plus de se donner l'occasion de remettre ainsi les acteurs conomiques devant la ralit !
En somme, les "pirates" ont  eux seuls le pouvoir de dmontrer si le manque  gagner est rel ou virtuel !
Et ainsi, ventuellement, de leur donner l'occasion de se botter le cul eux-mmes (les acteurs conomiques) !

Si les gens appliquaient cette stratgie, l'tat installerait et financerait  perte tout ce qui concourt  la rpression de la vitesse !

Une belle utopie pas vrai ?

Ca ne m’empche pas non plus d’tre partisan pour une rmunration des auteurs  la copie, parce que c’est la seule manire de sanctionner tout ce qui n’a pas d’intrt et qui finira par tre oubli (la culture… c’est ce qu’il en restera) et donc de rcompenser tout ce qui mrite de l’tre (ceci dit j’y mets autant de dises que de bmols… comme par exemple lorsque la reconnaissance est post-mortem) !

----------


## souviron34

> Ca ne mempche pas non plus dtre partisan pour une rmunration des auteurs  la copie, parce que cest la seule manire de sanctionner tout ce qui na pas dintrt et qui finira par tre oubli (la culture cest ce quil en restera) et donc de rcompenser tout ce qui mrite de ltre (ceci dit jy mets autant de dises que de bmols comme par exemple lorsque la reconnaissance est post-mortem) !


Absolument..

Et d'ailleurs ce qui me fait beaucoup marrer, c'est que ceux qui sont violemment contre cette loi sont aussi (pour beaucoup) violemment anti-libraux et amricains..

Or, en France, c'est bien grce  cette protection qu'il y a un statut des intermittents et des gens du spectacle...

Au nom donc de notre "socit franaise" et de la non-ingrence de l'Etat, on est en train de dfendre un ultra-libralisme cach et de sabrer dans l'exception culturelle franaise, qui est quasiment la seule de par le monde  rmunrer les artistes sur les diffusions publiques  ::mouarf:: 

Descartes et la logique est loin...  :8-): 


ce ne sont pas les mmes, en grande partie, qui manifestaient il y a 2 ou 3 ans pour la dfense du statut des intermittents ??

----------


## Mdinoc

Il y a quand mme une diffrence entre gueuler contre le fait que "pirater" soit illgal et gueuler contre UNE loi qui fait plus de dgts qu'autre chose...

----------


## Jidefix

> Au nom donc de notre "socit franaise" et de la non-ingrence de l'Etat, on est en train de dfendre un ultra-libralisme cach


Pas ncessairement, on n'a jamais pu discuter des alternatives  la solution actuelle, mais elles ne sont pas forcment librales, en fait l'exemple de la licence globale est exactement l'inverse!

----------


## souviron34

> Il y a quand mme une diffrence entre gueuler contre le fait que "pirater" soit illgal et gueuler contre UNE loi qui fait plus de dgts qu'autre chose...





> Pas ncessairement, on n'a jamais pu discuter des alternatives  la solution actuelle, mais elles ne sont pas forcment librales, en fait l'exemple de la licence globale est exactement l'inverse!


je veux bien, mais ce n'est pas l'avis de la majorit s'exprimant ici  ::D: 

Bon, je sais, je provoque (et j'aime a  :;):  )

Mais nanmoins ...

----------


## GrandFather

> Et d'ailleurs ce qui me fait beaucoup marrer, c'est que ceux qui sont violemment contre cette loi sont aussi (pour beaucoup) violemment anti-libraux et amricains..


Il est notoire que le parlement europen, qui vient de voter le rapport Lambrinidis totalement oppos  HADOPI, est un repre d'altermondialistes  assoiffs de sang...  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> Il est notoire que le parlement europen, qui vient de voter le rapport Lambrinidis totalement oppos  HADOPI, est un repre d'altermondialistes  assoiffs de sang...


Et ?

D'une part ce n'est qu"une proposition, pour l'instant, d'autre part on y lit effectivement ceci :




> garantir que les tats membres qui interceptent et contrlent le trafic de donnes, que cela s'applique  leurs propres citoyens ou  un trafic de donnes  partir de l'tranger, le font dans le respect rigoureux des conditions et des garanties prvues par la loi; demande aux tats membres de veiller  ce que les recherches  distance, si elles sont prvues par la lgislation nationale, soient conduites sur la base d'un mandat de recherche valide mis par les autorits judiciaires comptentes; note que les procdures simplifies utilises pour les recherches  distance par rapport aux recherches directes sont inacceptables, tant donn qu'elles portent atteinte  l'tat de droit et au droit  la vie prive;


*MAIS* on y lit galement ceci :




> procder  l'adoption de la directive concernant des mesures pnales visant  l'application des droits de proprit intellectuelle, suite  une valuation,  la lumire des recherches actuelles en matire d'innovation, du degr de ncessit et de proportionnalit et tout en interdisant, en vue de cet objectif, le contrle et la surveillance systmatiques de toutes les activits des utilisateurs sur Internet et en veillant  ce que les sanctions soient proportionnes aux infractions commises; dans ce contexte, respecter la libert d'expression et d'association des utilisateurs individuels et lutter contre les incitations aux cyber-violations des droits de proprit intellectuelle, y compris certaines restrictions d'accs excessives imposes par les titulaires de droits de proprit intellectuelle eux-mmes;


 ::D: 


PS: d'ailleurs, il est notoire que le Parlement Europen vote rgulirement des lois efficaces  :;):

----------


## GrandFather

> D'une part ce n'est qu"une proposition, pour l'instant


Non, a a t vot le 26 mars (481 voix contre 25), et les amendements franais ont t rejets.



> *MAIS* on y lit galement ceci :


Et ? Je n'y vois pas de contradiction.

----------


## henderson

> Il y a quand mme une diffrence entre gueuler contre le fait que "pirater" soit illgal et gueuler contre UNE loi qui fait plus de dgts qu'autre chose...


Oui sauf qu'ici, il y a de grande chances pour que l'arbre cache la fort !
Je veux bien croire que tous ici, nous pourchassions l'iniquit.
Mais j'ai bien peur que ce soit surtout l'opposition faite au piratage qui mobilise et non l'esprit de la loi qui entoure les dispositions pour faire opposition au piratage !

----------


## souviron34

> Et ? Je n'y vois pas de contradiction.


Moi non plus, pas avec la loi franaise...  ::P:

----------


## Jidefix

Moi ce qui me motive, c'est que les derniers mp3 que j'ai tlchargs laborieusement taient en 128 kbs et que mme avec mon oreille de nophyte je me rends compte que c'est tout pourri.
Donc j'aimerai bien pouvoir les tlcharger nickels (bien taggs, etc.), quitte  payer, mais je veux pas acheter un CD entier.
En plus ils m'ont bloqu deezer et jiwa au boulot, mon ordi est mort, je suis malade, j'ai pas demand  venir au monde et je vais finir par louper mon train :'(

----------


## GrandFather

> Moi non plus, pas avec la loi franaise...


Relis un peu mieux la fin dans ce cas :



> dans ce contexte, respecter la libert d'expression et d'association des utilisateurs individuels et lutter contre les incitations aux cyber-violations des droits de proprit intellectuelle, *y compris certaines restrictions d'accs excessives imposes par les titulaires de droits de proprit intellectuelle eux-mmes*;


Et si ce n'est pas assez clair, voir plus haut :



> considrant que l'analphabtisme informatique sera l'analphabtisme du 21e sicle; considrant que garantir l'accs de tous les citoyens  Internet quivaut  garantir l'accs de tous les citoyens  l'ducation et considrant qu'un tel accs ne devrait pas tre refus comme une sanction par des gouvernements ou des socits prives;

----------


## Matthieu2000

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...-la-hadopi.php

Seul les sous comptent! Le back-out ne semble pas marcher! Je vais faire un boycott sur le march franais! Vive l'achat en ligne,  l'tranger...

----------


## Jidefix

Mathieu: pareil, c'est deja assez insultant de se faire traiter de pirate quand on achte un DVD (vous savez la pub "voler une tl? jamais!..."), en plus d'tre compltement dbile (si je vois cette pub c'est que j'ai achet le DVD).
Donc voila, j'attends quand mme de voir ce que a donne avant de boycotter: il faut toujours que a passe le conseil constitutionnel, de plus certains artistes se sont prononcs contre cette loi, ce serait dommage de leur faire payer.
Et on attend bien sur l'ouverture des offres promise dans le texte de loi, encore une fois personne n'en parle...

----------


## SirDarken

Je me pose quand mme une question compltement hors-sujet avec ca.
Les personnes dont la connection sera coupe, avec obligation de payer la note (peut importe la raison hein c'est pas le sujet).

A votre avis ils vont continuer d'acheter du matriel informatique ? continuer d'acheter de nouveaux services Internet illimit, alors qu'ils ce seront fait passer moi le mot "violer" par l'Hadopi ?
Ca m'tonne qu'on pense pas  ce cot l,  moins qu'une fois cette industrie l en difficult, on sortira une loi obligeant chaque personne  avoir un ordianteur personnel et une connection aussi personnel, sinon on sera puni d'emprissonement pour vol de connection, et pour les cas familliale une analyse ADN sera requise pour tre sur!!

Bon je part en troll sur la fin, mais j'avoue que je me pose la question quand mme.

----------


## GrandFather

> Mathieu: pareil, c'est deja assez insultant de se faire traiter de pirate quand on achte un DVD (vous savez la pub "voler une tl? jamais!..."), en plus d'tre compltement dbile (si je vois cette pub c'est que j'ai achet le DVD).


C'est quelque chose qui m'ulcre aussi.  Vous ne voleriez pas une voiture ? , certes non. Mais je ne connais pas non plus de voiture qui avant de dmarrer m'affiche pendant trente secondes  ne me volez pas  ...  ::roll:: 

Ca peut paratre anecdotique, mais ce genre de communication inepte et inefficace est rvlateur de l'incapacit des studios  apprhender le problme du tlchargement. HADOPI en est une autre illustration, plus grave celle-l...

----------


## Jidefix

Normalement les FAI n'auront plus le droit de fournir des services aux personnes condamnes donc niet de ce cot, aprs pour le matriel informatique je ne sais pas si un black-out de quelques mois va faire changer le mode de consommation des gens.
Ils comptent officiellement sur le dgonflement des gens, si on en crois leurs statistiques selon laquelle 90% des pirates auraient cesses leurs activit aprs les avertissements (on pourrait ajouter qu'ils sont peut tre juste devenus plus prudents mais c'est pas la question).

Aprs appeller a un viol faut peut-tre pas pousser...

----------


## Invit

Vous nervez pas, la vraie loi qui flique internet, celle des Mchants, notre Patriot Act  nous, elle est dj passe : 
http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/2005/11/2...nti-terroriste

----------


## Jidefix

> Vous nervez pas, la vraie loi qui flique internet, celle des Mchants, notre Patriot Act  nous, elle est dj passe : 
> http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/2005/11/2...nti-terroriste


C'est vrai, mme si certains arguments de ce cher Maitre sont quand mme trs racoleurs, notamment son acharnement  limiter le terrorisme aux kamikazes islamistes, enfin bon...

mais justement si la loi anti-terrorisme choque, c'est pour la mme raison, donc autant viter d'en rajouter!

----------


## om

> Vous nervez pas, la vraie loi qui flique internet, celle des Mchants, notre Patriot Act  nous, elle est dj passe : 
> http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/2005/11/2...nti-terroriste


Je n'ai pas pu lire, car maitre-eolas est bloqu au boulot  ::(: 

Par contre, la version 2 de la LOPSI n'est pas encore passe, elle : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/44...rquisition.htm
(la suite des lois en I)

----------


## souviron34

> Relis un peu mieux la fin dans ce cas :
> 
> Et si ce n'est pas assez clair, voir plus haut :


oui mais relis un peu le dbut  ce compte-l  :;): 




> *procder  l'adoption* de la directive concernant des mesures *pnales* visant  l'application des droits de proprit intellectuelle, suite  une valuation, * la lumire des recherches actuelles en matire d'innovation*, du degr de ncessit et de proportionnalit et *tout en interdisant*, en vue de cet objectif, le contrle et la surveillance *systmatiques* de toutes les activits des utilisateurs sur Internet et en veillant  ce que les sanctions soient *proportionnes* aux infractions commises;


Dans ce sens, la loi franaise rentre parfaitement dans ce cadre.

Maintenant, 




> considrant que l'analphabtisme informatique sera l'analphabtisme du 21e sicle; considrant que garantir l'accs de tous les citoyens  Internet quivaut  garantir l'accs de tous les citoyens  l'ducation et considrant qu'un tel accs ne devrait pas tre refus comme une sanction par des gouvernements ou des socits prives;


considrant que l'alphabtisme informatique se fait au dtriment de l'alphabtisme simple (_voir les N tests ces temps-ci, et les constatations des profs dans tous les pays occidentaux et les demandes et rformes pour les "bases minimum"_), il est vraisembable que dans un procs en cour europeene n'importe quel avocat moyennement dou sera capable de montrer que "_garantir l'accs de tous les citoyens  Internet quivaut  garantir l'accs de tous les citoyens  l'ducation_" est au mieux un euphmisme, au pire du "wishful thinking" de technocrates...

Enfin, cette loi europenne montre que ce n'et pas qu'au niveau franais (_mais a on le savait_) que nous sommes dirigs par des technocrates qui n'y connaissent rien.

Rien dans ce texte n'est autre que du langage technocratique et politicien pour dire "on ne fera rien par nous-mme"...

----------


## GrandFather

> Enfin, cette loi europenne montre que ce n'et pas qu'au niveau franais (_mais a on le savait_) que nous sommes dirigs par des technocrates qui n'y connaissent rien.


Je ne te le fais pas dire, et HADOPI en est l'clatante illustration.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Matthieu2000

> * Tlchargement: le projet de loi rejet*
> Le Parlement a rejet aujourd'hui, aprs un vote ngatif de l'Assemble nationale, le texte "protection de la cration sur internet" qui prvoyait de sanctionner le tlchargement illgal.
> A main leve, une majorit de dputs ont rejet le projet de loi "protection des droits sur internet", issu de la commission mixte paritaire (CMP) de mardi dernier, alors qu'il avait t vot plus tt dans la matine par le Snat.
> 
> En l'absence de nombreux dputs, une partie de la majorit UMP a vot pour, mais deux dputs de la majorit ont vot contre avec l'opposition, pour un rsultat final de 15 pour contre 21.
> Des dputs de la majorit protestaient notamment contre le durcissement du texte en commission mixte paritaire (CMP) sous la pression du Snat.
> 
> La CMP avait rtabli une disposition, que les adversaires qualifient de "double peine", prvoyant que les internautes sanctionns pour tlchargement illgal, aprs deux avertissements, continuent de payer leur abonnement, mme une fois leur connexion suspendue de deux mois  un an.
> Source

----------


## pinocchio

Le texte pourra tre revot  la demande du gouvernement au retour des vacances de pques...

----------


## zandru

C'est une bonne premire tape ! ::king:: 

mais ce n'est pas fini. Le texte doit encore passer au snat et une dernire fois au snat.



> *envoy par* neteco :
> Le texte devrait maintenant tre reprsent devant le Snat, puis devant l'Assemble, dans sa version prliminaire  l'examen par la CMP. L'Assemble aura alors le dernier mot. Majorit et opposition devront alors unir leurs forces, afin que le texte passe, ou soit dfinitivement rejet.


D'autant plus que le gouvernement et les lobby ne vont surement pas en rester l. L'avantage c'est que, si le texte vest dfinitivement rejet, il se mettront peut-tre  rflchir et proposeront un autre texte un peu plus raliste (je sais, je rve  ::aie:: )

----------


## ovh

Ils vont faire revoter le texte aprs les vacances...
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/50...jet-revote.htm

Ils y tiennent, les lobbies,  leur foutue loi, rien d'tonnant  ::evil:: 

 ::vomi::

----------


## souviron34

> ..D'autant plus que le gouvernement et les lobby ne vont surement pas en rester l...





> Ils y tiennent, les lobbies,  leur foutue loi, rien d'tonnant


et le lobby des anti ???

----------


## zandru

> et le lobby des anti ???


...n'a pas l'oreille du gouvernement.
Et j'espre bien qu'il n'en restera pas l, et continuera  trouver des solutions pour contrer HADOPI et proposer des alternatives plus raliste.

----------


## souviron34

> ...n'a pas l'oreille du gouvernement.


mais c'est un lobby quand mme..

C'est ce que je voulais faire passer..

Comme pour beaucoup de choses qui touchent la politique, ds que c'est de l'autre bord c'est mauvais et malhonnte et pjoratif, mais ds que c'est du votre c'est bien...

----------

